# Voltímetro digital con ICL7107



## RevePlac

Hola a todos en otra sección de este foro relacionado a fuentes de alimentación salio el tema de varios voltímetros digitales en ese tema yo propuse un circuito el cual se confundía con el resto ya que los circuitos son muy similares, por ese caso opte por sumar un nuevo tema dejando este proyecto mas claro para todo aquel que quiera realizarlo lo pueda hacer y tener un lugar mas especifico donde opinar este tema.

Primero adjunto algunas imágenes, esquema, componentes y demas.

Acá adjunto una foto donde esta colocado en uno de mis proyecto, el PCB y un PDF con los datos del trimmer multiturn que es necesario para ajustar el voltímetro el cual puede medir entre 0V y 2000V claro que respetando los valores y porcentajes de las resistencias.

Aclaro que este voltímetro solo funciona con voltajes continuos (DC).
Este circuito funciona con alimentación +5V, GND y -5V ya que también mide voltajes negativos.
Espero les sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

RevePlac dijo:


> Aclaro que este voltímetro solo funciona con voltajes continuos (AC).


  chee si es voltage CONTINUO no es DC? si mal no se no creo que este equivocado... sino pon voltage alterno si es AC...

la verdad muy buen voltimetro... yo me estoy por hacer uno que publico mnicolau ya que se alimenta con voltage comun no simetrico...va necesita simetrica pero el circuito que la transformadorrma a -voltage ta icluido--->

te felicito!

mariano22


----------



## RevePlac

Es DC, gracias.


----------



## mariano22

de nada.-.. siempre se aprende aunque sea lo mas minimo!

saludos!


----------



## juank86

RevePlac una duda, si montatste el voltimetro en una fuente, de que parte de la fuente agarras los +/-5V? Yo hice una fuente de 0 a 12 V alimentada con un transformador de 12 VDC/3A y alimentada del mismo transformador hice otra fuente que me da los +/-5V, que la hice utilizando un circuito elevador de voltaje para lograr los dos voltajes a partir de un transformador sin tab central. El problema es que apenas conecto el voltimetro a la salida de la fuente que quiero medir, algo sucede y el la fuente pasa de tener un consumo de 80mA a 1,5A en el primario. Alguna idea?? Gracias de antemano...


----------



## RevePlac

Hola Juank86, yo arme una fuente de 6 Amp de la cual ago el test, pines 1 y 2 del PCB.
La alimentación del voltímetro es con otra fuente pequeña con transformador toma central.
Voy a probar con una fuente como la que armaste vos para verificar que efecto me hace y te cuento.
Además voy a probar con este esquema que adjunto


----------



## treblo

hola queria alclarar que cuando monten el circuito con los 7805 y 7905 para poder tener los +-5v a los reguladores les pongan unos generosos disipadores porque eso va a calentar como la jhfsjkdhflsjhfjsklfhsjk.....ajjjajajajaj.....muy bueno el voltimetro voy a ver si lo armo porque es lo que estaba buscando ......

gracias suerte..


----------



## saiwor

una consulta en el "foto2" vi un condensador "C2" ceramico nose de que valor seraa, pero ese condensador ceramico lleva en forma de pantalon dos cosas negra? Es en una forma cilintrica, es ferrita?


----------



## RevePlac

saiwor dijo:


> una consulta en el "foto2" vi un condensador "C2" ceramico nose de que valor seraa, pero ese condensador ceramico lleva en forma de pantalon dos cosas negra? Es en una forma cilintrica, es ferrita?


 
C2 es de 100nF, es ferrita, solo se lo coloque ya que me quedaron las patas del capacitor muy largas. Cuando arme este solo tenía capacitores de 100 muy pequeños y no me entraban en las perforaciones muy separadas, le coloque las ferritas para evitar interferencias.
No es necesario colocarlos pero (mejor prevenir que curar)

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Felicitaciones RevePlac,
Quedó muy bien tu trabajo y, sobre todo, ¡¡¡FUNCIONA!!!

El diagrama suministrado con el datasheet del IC muestra eso solamente. En otra parte hacen alusión a las aplicaciones y muestran las diferentes configuraciones de los divisores de tensión para las escalas de lectura, tanto para DC cómo para AC. Para esto último, se debe convertir la señal AC a DC, que es lo que ese voltímetro puede leer.
Esto se hace exáctamente igual en los multímetros que venden en las tiendas y, si te fijas bien, los ICs que ellos usan, son solamente variantes del ICL7107.

Éxitos y saludos:


----------



## RevePlac

Hola a todos, acá les dejo les dejo un par de mejoras al PCB, le coloque conectores para poder hacer la conexión a la fuente de alimentación y el test mas fácil y cómodo.
Lo más importante es que le reimprimí el PCB en un nuevo PDF ya que el programa que use anteriormente me redujo un poco el PCB en el PDF y variaba un poco del original. Con el programa que lo realice ahora quedo perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## norikatzu

amigo veo que en la parte de abajo del lado de las pistas le pusiste una resistencia. esa resistencia no figura en el esquema ni en la lista de componentes... para que es esa resistencia?


----------



## treblo

Hola tengo una duda con respecto al circuito cual es la funcion de p1?

gracias


----------



## RevePlac

P1 se utilizan para ajustar el voltímetro para cuando lo encendemos muestre cero y de hay en mas sume o reste.
norikatzu la resistencia esta en la entrada a medir pero es solo un puente para estabilizar algún pulso perdido, presta atención que esta soldado en una misma línea del PCB.
​


----------



## RevePlac

Aclaro un poco mas la función de P1, quien en realidad va a dejar en 0 el voltímetro será C5 (lo forzará a 0) P1 regula después de poner un voltaje de referencia.

También funciona con tan solo una fuente común - +, uniendo GND y negativo o sea terminal 4 y 5 funciona, no medí el consumo pero funciona y muy bien.


----------



## treblo

ha osea que con p1 lo que se hace es calibrar al voltimetro?......

buenisimo que funciona con fuente simple,osea que se puede alimentar con solo 5v positivos y gnd?

gracias.....


----------



## mariano22

noo lleva +5, -5 y gnd...


----------



## treblo

se....pero lee lo que posteo reve plac


----------



## RevePlac

Disculpame mariano22, con todo respeto te lo digo yo lo prevé de esa manera y funciono! Vos también lo probaste? 
En realidad me surgió por un error mío, cuando al conectar la alimentación se me puenteó GND y -5V, cuando me di cuenta estaba funcionando. 
Adjunto una foto para visualizar el funcionamiento.
Es claro que de esta manera no funciona de manera perfecta ya que puedo observar a simple vista que no queda tan estable como la conexión que corresponde.
En conclusión, hay que ser más respetuoso y hacer afirmaciones después de realizar las pruebas correspondientes.

Mensaje:
También funciona con tan solo una fuente común - +, uniendo GND y negativo o sea terminal 4 y 5 funciona, no medí el consumo pero funciona y muy bien.

En ningún momento aclaro que es la forma en que debe funcionar, estoy asiendo un comentario y además aclarando que no medí el consumo de esa configuración, esto dice muy claro que no es la forma de conexión solo habla de una prueba que realicé y funciono.

Saludos


----------



## RevePlac

Espero se entienda, solo por un error mío descubrí que me funciono! tan solo eso.
Es mas que claro que funciona con -5V, GND, +5V, ahora porque me funciona así no lo se, estoy tratando de analizar porque sucede esto, si tiene que ver algo la fuente o hay otro motivo no lo se, lo que si tengo mas que claro y en las fotos se puede observar que la fuente es totalmente común.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

ok.. mil disculpas... pero equivocado igual no estoy.. SE PUEDE alimentar con positivo y GND pero LO ADECUADO seria alimentarlo con +, - y GND...

la verdad nunca lo habia escuchado eso...

un saludo!


----------



## jaimepsantos

Oigan buscando en la red encontre esto

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php

Qiusiera saber que hace el CI 7660


----------



## Fogonazo

jaimepsantos dijo:


> ....Qiusiera saber que hace el CI 7660.


El IC LMC7660 (O similares) es un convertidor de voltaje CC-CC, toma una tensión de CC y la convierte en otra, en este caso negativa.


----------



## crazysound

RevePlac dijo:
			
		

> Lo solucionaste?En la lista de reemplazos para los distintos valores tenes una ayudita para entender como hacer las cuentas.Estos datos están en el PDF.
> 0 - 2 V ............ R3 = 0 ohm 1%[/SIZE]
> 0 - 20 V ........... R3 = 1.2 Kohm 1%0 - 200 V .......... R3 = 12 Kohm 1%0 - 2000 V ......... R3 = 120 Kohm 1%
> 
> [/size]


 Hola RevePlac, tenés un error en las resistencias de las distintas escalas: digamos que están al revés, cuanto más grande es R3 más chica es la escala. Te das cuenta con solo mirar como está conectada formando un divisor de voltaje.

(Al final no lo pude hacer funcionar en todas las escalas, cuando lo calibro para un valor de tensión, en una escala grande, y mido otro valor da cualquier cosa. Y eso que le puse presets multivuelta en lugar de R3 para cada escala).

Saludos...


----------



## RevePlac

Hola crasysound, es correcto como esta en el PDF ya que al regular P1 lo que estamos haciendo es correr el punto de los displays, lo que quiere decir que a mayor resistencia es mayor el voltaje que le podemos aplicar y proteger el voltímetro.Si le aplicas mayor voltaje_ 2000 V,  R3 tiene que ser 120 Kohm 1% ya que de lo contrario quemaríamos el voltímetro, imaginate entrando 2000 V con una resistencia de 1.2 Kohm 1%.__¿Se entiende?_

_En cuanto a que no lo podes hacer funcionar seguro que estarás regulando mal P1, lo cual quiere decir que no estas calibrando bien los decimales en las distintas escalas._

_Después te subo un dibujo como para entender bien la función de P1, las escalas y los decimales._

_Saludos_

crasysound, aca un dibujo para que entiendas.

Saludos


----------



## Jona987

Como se debe conectar los pines del integrado y los del display??porq lo conecte como dice el circuito y solo marca -1.8.8.8 y el p1 no lo cambia...y mi otra duda es si se utiliza un Potenciaometro o un preset...de antemano gracias!!!


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, ¿te quedan todos encendidos? El CI lo conectas claro que en un zócalo y los displays también los podes conectar en un zócalo de 40 pines soldado del lado contrario.
En las fotos podes observar la posición de los displays y el integrado, no requiere de ningún pote ni nada externo la variación de voltaje la tomas por las entradas 1 y 2, claro que primero te tiene que marcar -000 triple cero, solucionado ese problema ya podes ajustar el trimmer con un voltaje de referencia.Saludos   
Me falto algo los puntos de los displays no los tenes que conectar todos solo el decimal que vas a usar.


----------



## yager

que bueno ahora si me incentiva a que haga la fuente digital ,ya tengo casi todos los componentes solo me falta el p1 multiturn pense que talvez funcionaria con un trimmer normal


----------



## Scobar

hola tengo un problema con la calibracion por favor recurro a ustedes q saben del tema ...! ejm tengo un voltaje de 3.45 voltios pero no se en cuantos volts tienen q estar en el pin 36 "Hi ref "y me marca en los display 865 o 855; luego varie el trimer a casi nada de resistencia y  luego medi el voltaje en el pin 36 y tenia 3.05v y en los display me marco 4.65... me puenden explicar como funciona lo de la calibración POR FAVOR!!!!


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, primero de todo cuando lo encendes te da 000 (tres ceros?) y el primer display apagado o una raya? -000.
Si es así, todo bien, ahora solo tenes que conectar un voltaje de referencia ej: 5V, ahora solo tenes que girar el trimmer para un lado u otro hasta que te de los 5V en los displays.
Si te dice -500 es que estas entrado el voltaje invertido das buelta los cables del V de referencia y te va a dar 500 sin raya, ahora colocas el punto del decimal y hay tenes 5.00 y si lo queres en negativo invertís los cables y te dará -5.00.
Espero te sirva.

P.D: no te enredas con los pines del CI, solo tenes que saber que voltaje de referencia tenes conectado y girar el trimmer hasta que te de el valor referencia.

Saludos


----------



## yager

please una ayudita con la fuente simetrica ,resulta que arme un trafo de 6v con punto medio a la salida con 7805 y el 7905 adjunto esquema y no se por que pero sin los reguladores me sale bien los +6 -6 y el 0 pero cuand conecto los reguladores no sale y tambien calienta el 7905 la verdad no se que pasa. puse tambien condensadores a las salidas respectivas y es peor .por fa una ayuda


----------



## RevePlac

Pasa el esquema completo condensadores y demas.
7905 te tiene que regular +5, no +6.
Adjuntá esquema completo para ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## yager

ya lo resolvi resulta que el pin del 7905 no era el correcto y bueno tb el trafo tenia que ser mayor voltage y sin punto medio,lo arme asi ....bueno ahora si a probar con el 7107 espero no se haya muerto el IC con la estatica lo maneje con una mano a tierra


----------



## RevePlac

Aca esquema trafo 6+6


----------



## yager

Hola, ya arme el circuito solo utilize 3 displays por que el primer display creo que solo marca el signo negativo y el 1 y como la fuente es solo para 20v 500ma, bueno me salieron los '000' pero ni el trimpot ni la entrada de la fuente regulable los hace variar.. humm que podria estar haciendo mal. ahh me olvidaba decir que en P1 estoy utilizando un trimpot de 10k ,talves sera que ya lo queme el IC no se voy a tratar de cambiar el integrado no se que podria mas hacer


----------



## worldsocold8

reveplac podriás cargar el pcb en formato .brd?


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 23030
yager El trimmer es el del link es multiturn.
¿Probaste conectar un voltaje de referencia? Si lo hiciste ¿quedo en 0?.
Trata de colocar del lado contrario al CI otro zócalo y coloca hay los displays ya que tienen que estar lo mas cerca posible del CI, en una palabra sin cable que separen los displays del CI.
Es correcto lo que decís del primer display.
Otra pregunta yager ¿con que lo estas alimentando?


----------



## zLenin

Ola amigo reveplac un consulta tu pcb ( largo y ancho ) ya esta listo solo para inprimir y armar mi circuito inpreso  .


----------



## yager

Gracias por responder amigo Reveplac, como dices tendré que usar el trimer multiturn es que por *aquí *done vivo no es facil de conseguir y si tienes razon de que tiene que estar  lo mas cerca posible los display al integrado voy a corregir ese aspecto, con respecto a la alimentacion lo hice con el 7805 y 7905 lo medi correctamente con el tester,el voltaje de refer*e*ncia ya lo tengo otra fuente regulable pero nada no se mueve*n* los displays, ah otra pregunta amigo al tener los reguladores 7805 y 7905 para el 7107 ya no seria necesario 2 trafos verdad por que lo estuve probando asi con uno solo y tambien con dos trafos  y las mediciones con el tester estaban igual, bueno no medi la corriente tal vez afecte el ampera*j*e


----------



## RevePlac

Si listo para imprimir.

yager, me mataste no me quedo muy claro tu comentario de usar dos trafos.
Si le conectaste un voltaje de referencia y queda en 0 creo que el trimmer no es tu problema principal, si esta dentro de tus posibilidades te recomendaría que le coloques el primer display le ingreses el voltaje de referencia invirtiendo los cables para verificas si te esta tomando el símbolo – negativo o saca el ultimo y pasalo al primer lugar.
Podes probar los siguiente, cambiar R3 colocale una resistencia de 120, esta es una buena prueba. Colocale la resistencia, no esperes que varia al cambiarla solo lo tiene que hacer cuando le coloques el voltaje de referencia.


----------



## zLenin

Ola amigo Reveplac sorry  por molestarte me podrias  ayudar con la fuente  que fuente usas tu para alimentar tu  voltimetro yo encontre estas aver cual es la mas recomendada.  







http://img35.imageshack.us/i/fuente2g.jpg/


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 26031
Hola zLenin, la primera es simple y funciona bien, te cuento que tengo 4 proyectos en uso con este voltímetro en dos de los proyectos tengo incluida una fuente de compu es mas que claro que estoy sacando los -5V, GND, +5V, en los otros dos casos utilizo una fuente 6+6 y la fuente del esquema del link de arriba.En uno de los primeros proyectos estoy usando una fuente de compu como fuente de laboratorio y de hay saco el voltaje necesario.
Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Hoy, destripando un control de temperatura digital marca Wusley, encontré un bicho que quizá me sirva para los voltimetros digitales que hay en el foro basados en el icl71707.

Se trata de un tal TC7107ACPL fabricado por Microchip. Anexo foto.

Pues eso, es igual? Me servirá para este proyecto? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Gracias por el dato.

Es que ahora, como ya estoy grande, si puedo destripar cosas, "para ver qué tienen por dentro" Antes, de niño, no me dejaban.


----------



## Fogonazo

Es fácil, miras ambos datasheet y comparas.

*ICL7107*

*TC7107CPL*

Edit
Opinión haber mirado mucho: "Son la misma cosa"


----------



## zizu933

Hola mi gente 
Primero que nada FELIZ NAVIDADDDD DDDDDD!!

Bueno veo que ha muchos le ha funcionado este pequeño proyecto  y por esO lo decidi incluir en mi proyecto a entregar el proximo trimestre XD!...

Bueno ya monte el circuito en PROTEUS y bueno me consegui que cuando  armo el circuito las salidas ME DAN EN ESTADO INDETERMINADO   en ves de salidas High y low 0v-5v para que puedan encender los displays... =( No se xq pasa esto  aqui les anexo una foto de cuando le doy play a proteus y el mismo circuito ya montado....

agradeceria su ayuda, Gracias y que tengan buen dia XD!


----------



## Jona987

Hola...viste que en el primer circuito que das hay 5 capacitores y en el circuito impreso hay 7 capacitores...¿porque?.Otra cosa yo no tengo computadora y en el ciber no puedo instalar un programa para circuitos impresos...vos (si podes y tenes tiempo) me podes conseguir el impreso del primer circuito que pusiste(o sea el que solo tiene 5 capacitores) bueno eso es todo disculpa las molestias y gracias de antemano...Chau!!!


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, mira bien el PDF ya que se trata siempre del mismo circuito, tanto esquema como PCB.
En el segundo solo realice el PCB en otro programa y esta listo para imprimir en un PDF, no te hace falta ningún programa para poder visualizarlo solo descargate el PDF y lo imprimís.

Ambos dos tienen 7 capacitores ya que es el mismo circuito:
C1 = 100pF
C2, C6, C7 = 100nF
C3 = 47nF
C4 = 10nF
C5 = 220nF


----------



## CIR555

Eh estado leyendo este articulo y me parece perfecto hace mucho quise hacer este proyecto pero todavia no sabia muy bien de esto asi q lo deje pero ahora leyendo todos estos comentario ya me di una idea solo queria saber una duda el 7905 y 7805 se calientan mucho al momento de alimentar el circuito con el 7107???  saludos

Y tambien si me podrian hacer el favor de pasarme tu esquema qe utilizaste para darme una idea de que si funcionara  jeje saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

CIR555 dijo:


> ....una duda el 7905 y 7805 se calientan mucho al momento de alimentar el circuito con el 7107


El 7805 calienta un poco el 7905 nada, además esto depende de la tensión con que los alimentes.


> Y tambien si me podrian hacer el favor de pasarme tu esquema qe utilizaste para darme una idea de que si funcionara  jeje saludos


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/#post197523


----------



## CIR555

Gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta entonces no se me debe de calentarn ninguno de los dos, bueno otra duda q me recomiendan que haga directa la placa y nada mas ponga el integrado o haga pruebas en el proto es q dicen q en el proto a veces ocurren errores por los falsos contactos etc .... espero su respuesta de antemano gracias


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, lo mejor seria hacer la placa y soldar en ambos lados zócalos de 40 pines y de esa manera no soldar ni los displays ni el CI, no vas a tener ni falsos contactos y además cuanto mas compactas sean las conexiones en estos tipos de circuitos mucho mejor.


----------



## CIR555

Entonces seria una placa de doble faz verdad ? demonios creo q la hare en una sola placa jeje  es q no se manejar las de doble faz ojalá y si me salga ya con todas mis dudas resueltas a hecharle ganas al proyect gracias .-.-.-.-.-.


----------



## Fogonazo

CIR555 dijo:


> Entonces seria una placa de doble faz verdad ? .....


Nop, es simple faz pero lleva componentes de ambos lados.


----------



## RevePlac

CIR555 dijo:


> Entonces seria una placa de doble faz verdad ? demonios creo q la hare en una sola placa jeje  es q no se manejar las de doble faz ojalá y si me salga ya con todas mis dudas resueltas a hecharle ganas al proyect gracias .-.-.-.-.-.


 
Es simple faz, solo le tenes que soldar un zócalo de 40 pines del lado con pistas, alejas un poco el zócalo y te queda una pequeña separación para poder soldarlo

Ver el archivo adjunto 23023
Para que tengas una idea.

CIR555, estuve viendo que ya armaste un voltímetro y tenías unos problemas, si necesitas ayuda en el que ya armaste pasa el esquema y si podes una foto del voltímetro armado y te damos una mano


----------



## CIR555

Fijate que si subiria la foto pero el problema es q lo hice en el proto  y no sirvio si hice un tema pero no lo habia visto que ya me habian contestado hace mucho si ya lo habia armado pero la verdad no salio y lo vuelvo a intentar voy a usar este diagrama q usaron al principio y luego ya les comento haber si salio y ps ahi me hechan una mano por si la riego jeje 

Ahh y otra duda tienen que ser las resistencias de 1% de tolerancia ???  gracias por sus respuestas me han ayudado mucho


----------



## ALE777

Realmente FELICITO a todos por su aporte, muy bueno este voltimetro, ademas, el ICL7107 es relativamente facil de conseguir...una preguntita, ¿como puedo transformarlo en AMPERIMETRO? que valores de resistencia le debo poner para medir una escala de 0 - 2A? 
  Muchas gracias a todos, y espero adornen el arbolito de navidad con LEDs!!! (y un LM3909!!!)


----------



## Fogonazo

ALE777 dijo:


> ......una preguntita, ¿como puedo transformarlo en AMPERIMETRO? que valores de resistencia le debo poner para medir una escala de 0 - 2A? .....


Con esta configuración


----------



## CIR555

Hola hermanos pues ya arme el circuito si funciono pero pues tengo unos problemillas por ejemplo tengo una pila de 1.5v con mi multimetro lo mido y me da 1.4v se supone q me debe de marcar lo mismo en mi voltimetro pero me marca 1.1 por q sera? bueno voy a volver hacer la placa por que algunos segmentos de los displays no prenden y pues creo q se me levantaron algunas pistillas alcabo el circuito es pequeño...

Bueno otra duda en el circuito vienen 7 capacitores y en el diagrama nada mas vienen 5 para que son los otros dos y a donde van ??? 

Gracias por todo ... y pues ojala y me respondan


----------



## Fogonazo

CIR555 dijo:


> ....por ejemplo tengo una pila de 1.5v con mi multimetro lo mido y me da 1.4v se supone q*ue *me debe de marcar lo mismo en mi voltimetro pero me marca 1.1 por q*ue * sera? bueno voy a volver hacer la placa por que algunos segmentos de los displays no prenden y pues creo q*ue * se me levantaron algunas pistillas alcabo el circuito es pequeño.......


¿ Ajustaste *P1* ?
¿ Como armaste el divisor de tensión (*R3 y R4*) para mandar 1,5V a la entrada del integrado ?


----------



## CIR555

Pues mira lo hice como viene en el circuito que uso reveplac nada mas quiero que me mida de 0 a 99.9 volts osea que le puse una resistencia de 12k y luego el capacitor de 10nf y luego la resistencia de 1M y pues si ajusto p1 pero me sucede algo lo pongo en 0k y se vuelve loco y luego ya lo ajusto en 20k que es del preset y me marca excelente nada mas que si se come esos milivolts


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 23024
Tenes que leer el proyecto completo y todas las preguntas y vas a entender mejor.
Mira este link hat tenes C6 y C7.



RevePlac dijo:


> Hola, primero de todo cuando lo encendes te da 000 (tres ceros?) y el primer display apagado o una raya? -000.
> Si es así, todo bien, ahora solo tenes que conectar un voltaje de referencia ej: 5V, ahora solo tenes que girar el trimmer para un lado u otro hasta que te de los 5V en los displays.
> Si te dice -500 es que estas entrado el voltaje invertido das buelta los cables del V de referencia y te va a dar 500 sin raya, ahora colocas el punto del decimal y hay tenes 5.00 y si lo queres en negativo invertís los cables y te dará -5.00.
> Espero te sirva.
> 
> P.D: no te enredas con los pines del CI, solo tenes que saber que voltaje de referencia tenes conectado y girar el trimmer hasta que te de el valor referencia.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hay que leer mas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26181

Ver el archivo adjunto 25456

Ver el archivo adjunto 24366


----------



## CIR555

Gente del foro como hemos estado !!! espero que excelente!! 
Bueno vuelvo aqui para felicitarlso gracias por su ayuda el voltimetro jalo perfecto nada mas que ahi un detalle mi preset esta un poco defectuoso jeje solo aplastandolo funciona bien y pues creo que eso no debe pasar bueno eh pensado en ponele un potenciometro normal le sucedera algo ? espero su respuesta ...


----------



## franko1819

No, no sucede nada, solo que el potenciometro es mas grande que el preset.

Saludos!


----------



## CIR555

Excelente jeje vamos a seguir con esto gracias

Una duda por que cuando toco una punta de medicion del icl me marca sera que me esta hciendo falso algo .... o que me estara oscilando por que a veces me marca y aveces no


----------



## RevePlac

CIR555 dijo:


> Gente del foro como hemos estado !!! espero que excelente!!
> Bueno vuelvo aqui para felicitarlso gracias por su ayuda el voltimetro jalo perfecto nada mas que ahi un detalle mi preset esta un poco defectuoso jeje solo aplastandolo funciona bien y pues creo que eso no debe pasar bueno eh pensado en ponele un potenciometro normal le sucedera algo ? espero su respuesta ...


 
Hola, con respecto a tu pregunta te recuerdo que el trimmer es multiturn esto te da un alto rango de ajustes con un pote no vas a tener el mismo resultado al ajustar.(En una palabra no es lo mismo, de ser así no se fabricaran la variedad de elementos de calibración) Mirate la hoja de datos.
Ver el archivo adjunto 23030

Con respecto a tu otra pegunta, es claro que tenes un falso contacto.

Saludos


----------



## CIR555

Ok gracias jeje por todo ahora si a completar el proyecto


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola RevePlac , te hago una pregunta, los capacitores que usaste tienen que ser de algun material en especial, y que tolerancia? las resistencias las consegui al 1%, pero tengo algun error definitivamente porque no funciona.
Los numeros varian permanentemente y no quedan estaticos en un valor. No se en que fallo je lo he intentado hacer tres veces a este circuito e incluso hice uno tambien con ca3161 y ca3162 y nunca me funcionan malditos volvimetros 


(quedo un link en el texto y no lo puedo editar señor moderador, no se si hay alguna manera de eliminar eso asi no molesta o de eliminar el mensaje y volverlo a escribir bien)


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, te cuento que C5 es el fuerza a mostrar 0 en los displays cuando no tienen tensión de referencia, en este uso de plástico como el que podes ver en las fotos, probé con barios tipos de capacitares pero el único que me dio excelentes resultados, hay algo en su composición que lo convierte en ideal.
C3 corrige errores de variaciones en la entrada del CI y lo hace mas rápido, en este caso también uso de plástico por el mismo motivo antes comentado, estoas capacitores no se consiguen muy fácil, en el caso de no conseguirlos recicla alguna placa vieja que tengas por hay o proba con poliéster.
C1 fija la frecuencia de trabajo, en este caso seria de cerámico, frecuencia si la queres medir el 48 Hz.
C2 compensa el error de tensión de referencia y estabiliza los displays, en este caso uso de cerámico pero lo mas recomendable seria de papel, pero acá tenemos un problema grande ya que son imposibles de conseguir los dos únicos que tenia ya los use y empecé a usar cerámicos.
También es muy importante tener en cuenta que el voltaje de referencia este bien estabilizado ya que de no estarlo el voltímetro te va a tomar la falta de estabilización, en uno de mis proyectos yo usa una fuente que solo esta filtrada y nada de nada estabilizada, en este caso varia bastante pero como no me hace falta la estabilidad pero si me hace falta saber el voltaje aproximado lo mido sin perfecciones.
Con respecto a R3 te recomiendo que uses de 12K aunque quieras medir menos de 20V, ahora si te vas a pasar los 200V 120K, pero segura no será así por lo tanto lo mas recomendable son 12K.
Espero te sirva, saludos.


----------



## juanpastsierra

joya colega voy a probar en hacer esos cambios por que le habia puesto todo poliester igual me surguio una duda, lei anteriormente que le corregias a alguien que los displays debian estar cerca del integrado, pues yo cometi ese mismo error jaja, igual no se que tanto error puede ser, yo los puse con cables como a 5 centimetros del integrado pero es corriente de baja frecuencia por lo que no deberian formarse capacidades en los cables ni nada que pueda producir algun tipo de interferencia o ruido en el circuito, a parte tampoco es multiplexado como otros A/D.
Bueno gracias por la respuesta anterior, yo creo q el problema proviene de los capacitores igual, las resistencia descartadas porque son todas de baja tolerancia, al 1%.
Tengo unos cap de viejos televisores a ver si consiguo alguno de plastico y te cuento.

Q tengan un buen dia.


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 26181

Ver el archivo adjunto 25138

Primero el PCB listo para imprimir, después unas fotos que ya las cargue en otro momento por otra historia pero te van a servir para entender que con este PCB de un lado le colocas todos los componentes y del otro lado le colocas un zócalo de 40 pines en el cual te entran bien los 4 displays y de esa manera no vas a tener ninguna interferencia y ya con eso se estabiliza un montón mas el resto de los cambios en los capacitores lo estabilizas totalmente.
Saludos 




RevePlac dijo:


> Es simple faz, solo le tenes que soldar un zócalo de 40 pines del lado con pistas, alejas un poco el zócalo y te queda una pequeña separación para poder soldarlo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 23023
> Para que tengas una idea.
> 
> CIR555, estuve viendo que ya armaste un voltímetro y tenías unos problemas, si necesitas ayuda en el que ya armaste pasa el esquema y si podes una foto del voltímetro armado y te damos una mano


 
Acá tenes otros comentarios del tema


Esta es imagen de uno de los PCB al cual le coloque bastones ya que en ese momento no tenia un zócalo a mano y tenia que terminarlo rápidamente.
Esto es para que se entienda como colocar los displays y en ves de colocarle los bastones se le coloca un zócalo de 40 pines.


----------



## RAM1968

Hola, en primer lugar darles las gracias por este proyecto que esta excelente y por otro hacer una pregunta:
Me pueden explicar como se hacer el test osea el voltage de referencia que no logro hacerlo. Le tengo que aplicar al Pin 35 (REFLO) +5V yregular el P1 hasta que diga 0 (cero) en el display. o cual es la forma o metodo para calibrarlo?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## g.corallo

perdon yo puse que le sumaria pero me equivoque mil disculpas


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Pregunta, ¿cuanto te salio en total hacer el circuito?


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 25456
El voltaje de referencia seria un V el cual sepas cual es como por ejemplo una batería de 12v o una fuente la cual vos sepas que esta correcta y principalmente estabilizada.
cosmefulanito04 después saco la cuenta y te digo el costo de fabricación.
[/COLOR] 
Si se lee el proyecto completo desde el principio están todas las respuestas a cualquier pregunta ya que estoy observando que se repiten frecuentemente las mismas preguntas
Saludos


El ICL7107 esta aproximadamente unos $12,00
Los displays están aproximadamente unos $2,50 c/u
El trimmer aproximadamente $1,50
El resto de los componentes son centavos.
Y las placas las fabrico yo con un costo mínimo.
Espero te sirva.
Saludos


----------



## RAM1968

Gracias por tu pronta ayuda @RevePlac . Salu2.

P. D.: Ahora estoy tratando de hacer un Calibrador de lazo de señal 4-20ma a 9V para que sea portable. Si alguien tiene algun circuito y/o alguna idea al respecto bien venida sea su colaboracion.


----------



## CIR555

Una duda creo que mi integrado esta dañado hice el primer voltimetro y funciono perfecto ahora hice otro pero me paso un accidente con el integrado jeje se me juntaron unos pines del icl y no me di cuenta y ahora cada vez que lo prendo me da un -1888 como si estuviera el test activado sera que se me daño??


----------



## RevePlac

Depende de que pines se te tocaron y cuanto tempo lo hicieron, pero lo mas probable es que se aya dañado.


----------



## CIR555

Ahh gracias reveplac por la respuesta pues fijate que ya compre el otro icl y jalo excelente y pues me da los voltajes exactos pero pues me salio otro detalle tengo una fuente variable de 1.2 a 18v a 1 ampere la fuente siempre ha jalado bien... pero ahora viene el detalle el voltimetro al empezar a medir con la fuente variable si me mide voltaje pero no exacto como el multimetro que tengo por que sera ??? dejame te pongo un ejemplo si yo tengo a lo max en la fuente el multimetro me marca 18 exactos pero el icl me marca 11.9 por q sera tendre que ajustar el icl respecto con el voltaje variable de la fuente ??? o sera por q tengo la misma tierra para la fuente como para el icl espero y me comprendas las preguntas y me hechen una mano por favor se los agradezco


----------



## RevePlac

Hola CIR555, lo que te recomiendo que coloques la fuente variable que tenes en 18V ya que es el máximo que te da y regules el voltímetro tomando ese voltaje como referencia, y después bajar la fuente para verificar el resto de los voltajes que te da la fuente. Si se te aleja mucho de los 1.2V que te daría la fuente contame para poder analizar un poco el tema.
Otra opción podría ser colocar la fuente 10 o 9V que seria casi la mitad y usar ese voltaje como referencia para ajustar el voltímetro.

Saludos
RevePlac


----------



## erzumaca

buenas tengo un problemilla con el voltimetro. lo tenia ya funcionando, pero toque donde no debia y ahora solo me sale -1 ¿qué puede ser? ¿se habra cascado el 7107?
gracias por sus respuestas de antemano


----------



## RevePlac

Es lo más probable, se te arruino el CI.


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todo comunidad, yo realize el circuito del voltimetro digital basado en el ICL7106 y me funciona pero quisiera configurarlo para que me mida solo desde 0 mV a 999 mV, sera que se puede?? como hago ??? gracias de antemano


----------



## Mandymiur

Rever plac por favor si me podes ayuydar...
Resulta que mi voltage de referencia es de 1V entre los pines 35 y 36, esto quiere decir que estoy tomando en la entrada hasta 2V.Pero resulta que al conectar el display sin voltaje en su entradao sea 0V entre 30 y 31, puedo lograr que el voltaje leido en el display sea - 0,00, pero cuando conecto un voltaje de referencia, en este caso 5 V, en el display se lee 5,00V, pero al conectar un voltaje de -5V, lo que hace es mostrar en el display el valor - 3,00V, lo mismo si giro el preset P1 para el otro lado, con -5V leo en el display - 5,00 y con 5V en la entrada, leo en el display 3V... agradeceria tu ayuda o la de cualquier otro que pueda... saludos


----------



## RevePlac

Primero y principal no se puede tomar como referencia un voltaje tan bajo (1V) para calibrar un instrumento. Te recomiendo 12V a 15V.


----------



## Mandymiur

reverplac lo que te estoy explicando era porque en el datasheet para trabajar en la referencia de 2V a fondo de escala, entre los pines 35 y 36 tenemos que llevarlo a 1V, pero si queremos trabajar con 200mV a fondo de escala , entre los mismos tendra que haber 100mV.Ahora yo he usado todos los componentes que sugiere en el datasheet para trabajar en la escala de los 200mV(no la de 2V)... lo que no entiendo son los pasos que hay que seguir para calibrar el instrumento...
yo estoy utilizando una fuente partida, use los reguladores 7905 y 7805 para alimentar el 7107 mi fuente consta de positivo, negativo y punto medio(masa) lo que hice para tratar de calibrarlo es conectar la entrada in+ a 13V, y la entrada in- a masa. por lo que creo deberia leer en el display 13,00 pero no logro que el segundo display se quede quieto, este arroja numeros por ejemplo 2, 3, 0 , 5 y nunca se estabiliza en un solo numero... si pudieses explicarme detalladamente los pasos para calibrarlo te lo agradeceria...


----------



## Mandymiur

Hola de nuevo rever plac, la verdad que al no saber que hacer toque todo y queme el integrado me parece, ahora que lo voy a armar de nuevo, quisiera saber lo siguiente: La fuente en la que quiero poner el voltimetro tiene salida +/- variable con punto medio.Yo quisiera instalar el voltimetro solo para medir  las tensiones + con respecto a masa, estuve leyendo el datasheet y vi que en algunos casos conecta el pin 30 (in-) al pin 21 (tierra), yo quisiera saber si para lo que quiero hacer es necesario que yo conecte el pin 30 al 21, o que modificaciones le tendria que hacer, ya que encontre este esquema en esta pagina que arma el circuito como yo te lo cuento(http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php)por favor agradeceria tu respuesta ya que es un lindo proyecto y no quiero dejar de hacerlo...Tambien quisiera que me dieras los pasos para calibrarlo, y cuando, quiera medir la tension positiva en mi fuente, vin- iria a tierra de mi fuente y vin+ iria al positivo de mi fuente ???? gracias rever plac y perdon por la molestia...


----------



## Mandymiur

A veces hay que ver mas alla de lo que queremos ver...
Fijense que eso de que les marque muchos numeros que es imposible controlarlos o dejarlos fijos de alguna manera se debe a algo que despues voy a explicar, porque a mi me paso, hice las cosas bien desde el principio, el error no era de componentes sino del orden en que habia puesto los displays.Fijense que van a notar que el primer y segundo display son incontrolables,pero el tercero esta mas fijo que los demas. a mi me paso que arme los displays como al de signo , luego 1 , 2 y 3 , y ese no es el orden correcto de leerlos. los debemos ubicar en el siguiente orden: display de signo,display3, 2 y 1 , ajustar la tension de referencia con el potenciometro, entre los pines 35 y 36 ya sea a 100 mV(para 200 milivolt en la entrada como maximo)o a 1V(Para trabajar con la entrada hasta 2V a fondo de escala).una vez que hayan regulado la tension a estos valores segun los componentes que hayan elegido(para 100mV o 1V) veran que esto se soluciona .ahora solo basta con conectar a la entrada una tension y ajustar el potenciometro un poquito... suerte...yo rabie bastante con esto pero al final dio sus frutos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mandymiur dijo:


> A veces hay que ver mas alla de lo que queremos ver......


*! Eso es lo que yo digo ¡*
Pusiste tu consulta en el post incorrecto.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/ajustar-voltimetro-digital-7107-a-19210/#post275998


----------



## RevePlac

Ver el archivo adjunto 25456
Siempre hay que leer


----------



## Mandymiur

Lo que pasa es que ese dibujo no se entiende muy bien, si ya lo habia visto...


----------



## indianayhr

una pregunta en tu plano de  voltimetro digital q en verdad novedoso , como hago para  medir corriente AC si solo dices q es  mide  voltaje continuo


----------



## Jona987

Hola de nuevo RevePlac el voltimetro funciona de diez y te queria dar las gracias pero yo lo quiero conectar a mi fuente que tiene un trafo de 12v+12v de salida.Para la fuente conecto los 24v y me sobra el punto medio, este punto lo pensaba utilizar para alimentar el voltimetro cuando lo enciendo funciona bien pero cuando enciendo la fuente el voltimetro merma su luminosidad y marca cualquier numero¿que puedo hacer?


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola muchachos, Reveplac ahi termine el voltimetro anda bien pero con la resistencia de 1 megohm en el divisor de tension solo tengo hasta 2 volts, necesitaria medir hasta 30 o sea entraria en la escala 200 y al divisor de tension se me va a una resistencia de 100 megohm  ya que la de 10 megohm me extenderia el rango hasta 20V, vos q resistencia le pusiste, en las hojas del datasheet sale q para una entrada de 200mv el divisor tiene una resistencia de 1 megohm entonces ahi deje de enternder todo. Igual por lo menos ya lo tengo andando.
Saludos.
Edicion:
 Buenas edito para decir qestaba tan quemado antenoche q entre todo el cablerio de la protoboard conecte mal la resistencia del divisor de tension. El voltimetro anda de lujo, salvo algunas pequeñas oscilaciones en las decimas de volt pero es por la mala calidad de los capacitores seguramente. 
Gracias.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola:

       Iba a editar para agregar algo pero no se porque no me deja no se si sera que ya edite una vez, como dije termine el voltimetro queria agregar que los resultados con capacitores plasticos o de poliester son los mismos, con los dos sufro la misma fluctuación
 en la salida de las decimas varia entre uno o dos decimas de volt permanentemente mañana voy a ver si alimento  con otro trafo a lo mejor puede ser problema de riple del transformador.

Tenia un viejo par de ca3161 y 3162 y los iba a armar pero esta dañado el ca3161 que es el deco bcd a 7 segmentos y estos integrados dejaron de fabricarse ya no vienen mas quedan algunos en stock que los traen algunos viajantes y si alguien esta dispuesto a pagar 40 U$S por ellos los puede tener  alguien conoce algún deco que lo pueda sustituir probé con el 7447 que también pertenece a la familia TTL con resultados negativos ya que las salidas difieren de las anteriores. Igual ya con el icl andando no me hace falta así que no esta lejos que si no consigo una sustitución los ca vayan al tachito de la basura.

saludos a todos. JP


----------



## lcastillo

hola amigos tengo una duda, el icl 7107 lo puedo alimentar con 6V y gnd
o con 9V y gnd...

Les agradesco...


----------



## franko1819

No te recomendaria hacerlo... ya que generas un sobre voltaje... y a la larga se va a quemar el IC... alimentalo con 5 volt...



Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

pero la alimentacion debe ser simetrica osea 5v+ y 5v- si solo tenes ej:5v+ y gnd con un ICL7660 podes tener 5v- y para los 5v+ podes poner un 7805

saludos.


----------



## franko1819

Pero.... hay un circuito que saca -5 volt desde +5... ese es el que use yo...

Si quieren paso las imagenes.



Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo

franco ese integrado es este ICL7660


----------



## franko1819

Nop....



Use el CD4049


----------



## lcastillo

Si me harias el favor franko  de pasarme el diagrama es que tengo el problema de que necesito alimentarlo con voltaje positivo.

Gracias .....


----------



## franko1819

Aqui tienes el circuito solo necesitas modificar un poco el PCB y listo


----------



## wili22

hola gente, disculpen mi ignorancia... pero porque solo ponen la capacidad de los capacitores y no tambien el voltaje??? no puedo encontrar ese dato y quiero comprar los componentes, como soy principiante en esto no quiero ir y que me salgan con algo raro.. gracias


----------



## franko1819

Los capacitores que usa este circuito son de creamica,o de polyester, cuando es alguno de esos tipos no se piden por voltaje, los que se piden con voltaje son los electroliticos y los de tantalio.


Solamente tenes que pedir los capacitores por el valor por ejemplo : 470 nano faradios,ya que los capacitores de ceramica y polyester aguantan 1000 volt.



Saludos!


----------



## wili22

gracias franko1819, se me vino abajo una teoria que me dijeron en la facu ahora pero pensandolo bien ellos me hablaban de electroliticos, un abrazo


----------



## g.corallo

franko1819 dijo:


> Los capacitores que usa este circuito son de creamica,o de polyester, cuando es alguno de esos tipos no se piden por voltaje, los que se piden con voltaje son los electroliticos y los de tantalio.
> 
> 
> Solamente tenes que pedir los capacitores por el valor por ejemplo : 470 nano faradios,ya que los capacitores de ceramica y polyester aguantan 1000 volt.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



hola depende si son de alta o baja tencion los ceramicos


----------



## franko1819

g.corallo dijo:


> hola depende si son de alta o baja tencion los ceramicos



Pero la mayoria vienen de alto voltaje, ademas cuanto voltaje puede pasar por el capacitor? Unos 3 volt.


----------



## g.corallo

si en este caso no importa demasiado


----------



## franko1819

g.corallo dijo:


> si en este caso no importa demasiado





Ademas, yo nunca pedi, ni me pidieron la tension cuando compro capacitores de ceramica... segun el vendedor aguantan 1kV.



Saludos!


----------



## elbo0rre

hola a todo el foro disculpen ya me jalo el voltimetro pero solo para medir voltaje en corriente directa alguno de ustedes podria proporcionarme un diagrama o alguna idea para que mida voltaje en alterna?? espero su respuesta gracias tengo el icl7107 y el inversor icl7660


----------



## Kabanes

Hola tengo un problema con esto, y es que lo he montado, pero al encenderlo no me marca los 000 la escala la tengo con la resistencia de 12k, en vez de salirme los 0  me muestra 1. -. en los dos displays de la izquierda y los de la derecha en blanco, esto porque sucede?? me podrían ayudar?? Despues de todo el trabajo de hacer la placa, soldar, etc y ahora pasa esto...


----------



## elbo0rre

podrias  chekar el oscilador o la resistencia de entrada tambien cheka k donde valla el pot valla a alimentacion no a tierra y cheka bien el pot por que ese es el k ajusta es el que calibra checalo y cuentas lo que paso


----------



## wili22

hola elbo0rre, mira no se bien como hacer para medir voltaje AC pero en el datasheet hay un circuito, te dejo el link del data, espero te sirva..
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/intersil/fn3082.pdf

Kabanes, un amigo armo uno parecido a este pero con 3 display y tenia problemas parecidos, valores fuera de escala, el problema era que tenia unas resistencias de distinto valor a las que tenia que llevar, controla los valores por ahi es eso, espero te sea de ayuda. saludos


----------



## tiger

como puedo subir los diagramas o simulaciones de los circuitos

alguien que me pueda ayudar con un detector de proximdad de 0 a 30cm, en cual la distancia sensada debo enviar a un indicador(display), para ver la distancia sensada pero en milimetros.


----------



## Kabanes

wili22 dijo:


> hola elbo0rre, mira no se bien como hacer para medir voltaje AC pero en el datasheet hay un circuito, te dejo el link del data, espero te sirva..
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/intersil/fn3082.pdf
> 
> Kabanes, un amigo armo uno parecido a este pero con 3 display y tenia problemas parecidos, valores fuera de escala, el problema era que tenia unas resistencias de distinto valor a las que tenia que llevar, controla los valores por ahi es eso, espero te sea de ayuda. saludos




Lo unico que veo diferente es el potenciometro...el mio es de 20k multivuelta, no es de 10 ohm a 2 Mohms sera por esto? las demas resistencias si que son del valor, mis dudas son con los condensadores tambien, porque no tengo pa medir el valor y puede ser k me hayan vendio alguno de diferente valor pudiera ser tambien ahora subo unas fotos y os comento mas y me decis


----------



## elbo0rre

Hola a todos perdonen alguien me podria proporcionar un circuito para hacer un voltimetro pero que mida voltaje en corriente alterna.. tengo el componente icl7107 con este se puede hacer? me urge por favor

revel plac tendras un arreglo para que el icl 7107 pudiera medir voltaje en corriente alterna? por favor me urge



Kabanes dijo:


> Hola tengo un problema con esto, y es que lo he montado, pero al encenderlo no me marca los 000 la escala la tengo con la resistencia de 12k, en vez de salirme los 0  me muestra 1. -. en los dos displays de la izquierda y los de la derecha en blanco, esto porque sucede?? me podrían ayudar?? Despues de todo el trabajo de hacer la placa, soldar, etc y ahora pasa esto...




hola alomejor pueda q sea el pot yo lo tengo con uno de 22k cheka las salidas del icl7107 te tienen q enviar un cero a la salida para que los 3 displays d la derecha se enciendan checa los arreglos de los capacitores y la alimentacion positiva y negativa que le metes al icl 7107


----------



## Fogonazo

elbo0rre dijo:


> Hola a todos perdonen alguien me podria proporcionar un circuito para hacer un voltimetro pero que mida voltaje en corriente alterna......


Para lo que necesitas hay 2 posibilidades:
Si la tensión es alta > 6Vca la rectificas, filtras y agregas un potenciómetro para ajustar el valor al equivalente del valor RMS de la alterna original.
Si la tensión es < 6Vca agregas un rectificador de precisión con operacionales que rectifiquen la alterna y luego al potenciómetro para conseguir el valor RMS equivalente.(Buscar en el Foro)


----------



## elbo0rre

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lo que necesitas hay 2 posibilidades:
> Si la tensión es alta > 6Vca la rectificas, filtras y agregas un potenciómetro para ajustar el valor al equivalente del valor RMS de la alterna original.
> Si la tensión es < 6Vca agregas un rectificador de precisión con operacionales que rectifiquen la alterna y luego al potenciómetro para conseguir el valor RMS equivalente.(Buscar en el Foro)



me dio ideas tu respuesta gracias pero no tendras un diagrama que me proporciones arme el que viene en el application notes de intersil del icl7107 pero no me jalo alomejor xk me confundi en los capacitores porke no habia capacitores ceramicos use algunos electroliticos t lo muestro y me podrias ayudar??
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/intersil/fn3082.pdf
viene en la pag. 15 lo que pasa es que los capacitores que me dan son electroliticos y alomejor en el circuito requiere ceramicos pero no hay de esa capacidad 

lo que estaba pensando es tambien poner capacitores ceramicos en todo el circuito aunque no sean de ese valor que aparece en el diagrama como ves?


----------



## Kabanes

elbo0rre dijo:


> hola alomejor pueda q sea el pot yo lo tengo con uno de 22k cheka las salidas del icl7107 te tienen q enviar un cero a la salida para que los 3 displays d la derecha se enciendan checa los arreglos de los capacitores y la alimentacion positiva y negativa que le metes al icl 7107



probare a pillarme el pot ese de 10 ohm a 2 Mohms y cambiarlo haber si es por eso, y la tension que le llega al ICL7107 es +/- 5,51V (mas o menos) simetricos con el ICL 7660 esta bien asi??


----------



## elbo0rre

Kabanes dijo:


> probare a pillarme el pot ese de 10 ohm a 2 Mohms y cambiarlo haber si es por eso, y la tension que le llega al ICL7107 es +/- 5,51V (mas o menos) simetricos con el ICL 7660 esta bien asi??



pues mira el que yo hice lo alimente con una pila de 9v de las cuadradas y no hay problema jala bien es por que la pila no suministra mucha corriente as la prueba porque creo que el integrado no puede sobrepasar los 25mA checalo ok y nos dices


----------



## canibalismo

hola ante todo colegas..
les comento que he realizado el circuto de prueba del datasheet del icl7107, pero al encenderlo( sin medicion) los displays me muetran valores erroneos y aleatorios.
Lo he configurado para valores de una escala maxima de 2v (cambiamos r2 por 470k y a C2 por 0.047uf) como logro que queden en 000 los displays?.
como lo calibro?
Aca les dejo el datasheet
Gracias de antemano..
CANIBALISMO


----------



## franko1819

Con que lo alimentas? 

Si lo alimentas con un 7805 ponle un capacitor de 100 nF. en la salida.



Saludos!


----------



## elbo0rre

mira el que  yo hice lo alimente con una bateria de 9v osea una pila porque pues no circuila mucha corriente y casi no afecta al circuito  calibralo con un potenciometro de 22kohms


----------



## canibalismo

Gracias por las respuestas. He encontrado la solucion traduciendo un poco el datasheet del ci . El datasheet dice que el integrado es tan sensible que el ruido perturba en la entrada del icl(por mas capacitores que pongas en la fuente). De este modo opte por colocar un divisor de tension de 20. Ahora puedo medir tensiones de 1mv a 2000v, corregido entonces el problema de los valores "locos" de los displays, con 100mv como tension de referencia. Funciona de 10000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saludos Canibalismo.....


----------



## christiang1975

Hola, tengo el problema que el decimal no es estable, como lo puedo solucionar, esta alimentado con una fuente partida de 5, -5, y estoy midiendo baterias. Gracias


----------



## franko1819

Mira, las baterias no varian el voltaje asi que descartado eso, yo tuve el mismo problema... lo solucione poniendole un condensador de 100nF en la entrada de voltaje de alimentacion.



Saludos!


----------



## canibalismo

Christian tene cuidado al medir las baterias si son de 12V o mas. El fabricante dice que la tension de entrada no debe superar la tension de alimentacion(igual el icl tiene como maximo valor de vcc=15v). Para el valores mayores a vcc y por precaucion te aconsejo un divisor de tension con resistencias. En cuanto al decimal fijate la configuracion que te propone el datasheet. Esta puede ser de 2v o 200mv como tolerancia de la tension de entrada no es mas que la ganacia de ic. Cualquier cosa chifla. Mi voltimetro quedo joya si queres te paso el circuito Saludos ====Canibalismo==== PD: Con el divisor de tension se acaba el problema del decimal y la puesta en 000


----------



## christiang1975

Hola canibalismo, te cuento que lo estaba usando con un divisor externo que saque de un tester viejo, en lugar de la resistencia en paralelo con la entrada. eliminé el divisor externo y coloque la resistencia y se resolvio el problema, anda una joyita. igualmente mil gracias, y si me queres pasar el circuito no esta de mas. te mando un abrazo.
christian


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos en el foro una consulta le PCB que esta en :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/

Primera pagina de este tema que se llama Vista Voltimetro.pdf es para imprimir?
Porque acabo de hacer la impresion pero el pero el ICL7107 no entra en el tamaño con que me salio la impresion.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## HADES

dedo dijo:


> Hola a todos en el foro una consulta le PCB que esta en :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/
> 
> Primera pagina de este tema que se llama Vista Voltimetro.pdf es para imprimir?
> Porque acabo de hacer la impresion pero el pero el ICL7107 no entra en el tamaño con que me salio la impresion.
> Muchas Gracias.



cuando imprimis te sale una opcion de % de tamaño colocala en 100% y nos contas solo tenelo en cuenta saludos!


----------



## dedo

Hades saludos como andas?
Mira hice la impresion en 100% y asi me salio con las siguientes medidas 70mm x 40mm y el integra no coincide con los agujeros tiene los pines mas separados.


----------



## HADES

dedo dijo:


> Hades saludos como andas?
> Mira hice la impresion en 100% y asi me salio con las siguientes medidas 70mm x 40mm y el integrado no coincide con los agujeros tiene los pines mas separados.



otra posibilidad es que impresora por defecto tenes instalada? pero si tiene que ver esto por la escala de impresion entons?

Y otra es que finalmente esa escala del pdf este mal ; podrias probar con esta otra:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

que tambien es con el mismo integrado! 

saludos!

HADES


----------



## dedo

Tengo una HP LaserJet P1102w tendra que ver con la escala de la impresion? de que tamaño deberia ser el impreso porque a mi me sale, como te comente antes 70mm x 40mm, cuales son las dimensiones reales?

Muchas gracias

Problema de la impresion solucionado! ya estoy por quemar la placa! gracias por tu ayuda Hades. Te comento como quedo.


----------



## dedo

Hola amigos del foro ya arme el voltimetro digital! pero me surgieron unos problemas aca les paso las fotos, en las cuales se ve que estan los primeros 3 puntos prendidos, y al iniciarlo muestra valores erroneos, quisiera saber si tienen alguna idea de que puede ser el problema. Uno de los capacitores que use no se si es el correcto el de 47nF yo puse uno de poliester que dice 0.47K 100V MKT y no se si es el correcto. 
Bueno espero sus repuestas y desde ya muchas gracias.

Y otra pregunta para conectar el voltimitro a mi circuito lo hago por la parte que dice test? disculpen las molestias.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

Hola dedo, 

Cuando le pones voltaje... te marca cualquier valor?

Que pasa cuando no le pones voltaje a la entrada?(Que por cierto, te respondo a la pregunta: Si, para medir voltaje, se conecta lo que queres medir en TEST)

Hasta donde yo se el capacitor en tu caso, es de .47 nF, te recomiendo que busques (o compres) un capacitor de 47 nF... si encontras alguno por ahi, asegurate que en el cuerpo diga: 473.



Saludos!


----------



## dedo

Hola franko1819

Cuando no le pongo tension en TEST priemero se prenden los segmentos en forma aleatoria y despues se queda clavado en 3 ceros y el menos se prende y se apaga cada un cierto tiempo.

Otra pregunta la conexion que se ve en la foto con circulo rojo es asi no hay que conectar los tres pines?

Y en la misma foto se ve los valores de los capacitores de poliester que dicen .47K63 y .22K63 los mios dicen los mismos valores excepto por el de .47 que es para 100V. Estan bien esos capacitores?

Muchas gracias.
@franko1819

Me faltaba la foto que subi es de RevePlac y estan en el mensaje 21 de este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819

Por cuanto tiempo te marca valores aleatorios sin tension?

El menos es comun que prenda y apague... por lo que veo en los testers es asi (ya que los profesionales usan un ICL7106 que es una version un poco diferente al 7107, la diferencia no la tengo bien clara, pero creo que es para LCD el 7106)

Con respecto a los pines, que escala medis? Escala de 20,200?


Y los capacitores, estan bien los valores, lo que pasa es que lo confundi con otro valor, pido disculpas por eso.



Saludos.


----------



## dedo

Y tarda unos 15 segundos en quedar en los 3 ceros.

Yo la R3 la puse de 12K, creo que esa resistencia era para tener una escala hasta 200V, puede ser?

Y con respecto a los puntos de los primeros 3 digitos que se quedan prendidos constantemente cual podria ser el problema?


----------



## franko1819

Los valores al azar deben ser por el oscilador interno, proba poner todos los capacitores de ceramica y me contas.


Cuando decis los puntos, te referis a los puntos decimales? Si es asi, y si usas la escala de 200, no uses puentes en los pines que me marcaste con rojo en una foto anterior.


Y cuando decis que quedan prendidos constantemente... a que te referis?


----------



## dedo

Ok voy a probar con lo de los capacitores ceramicos estonces.

Si son los puntos decimales, en el mensaje 134 donde subi las fotos se ve que estan los puntos decimales prendidos siempre los primeros 3. En esta foto que subi se ve bien que los puntos decimales de los primeros 3, 7 segmentos, estan prendidos todo el tiempo.

Y cual de los 3 puentes que marque no deberia ir o no deberia ir ninguno?

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819

Si usas la escala de 200, te recomiendo que no uses puentes,o sea, que no uses los puntos decimales.Ya si usas la escala de 20, usa un puente para encender el 2º punto.


Saludos!


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos en el foro espero que ande muy bien.

Bueno les comento que sigo con el problema que el voltimetro me sigue oscilando mucho. 

Leyendo el foro de nuevo encontre la foto que subo en donde se ve una resistencia mas, que si mal no veo es de 120k, y puede ser que esta resistencia se este usando como pull up para que el circuito no oscile.?

Como siempre muchas gracias.


----------



## canibalismo

hola, amigo no se si probaste (yo lo hice y me funciona de 10) configurarlo como esta en el datasheet con fuente +-5v, filtradisima obviamente, con tension de referencia de 100mv y divisor de tension de /10(no se si pone asi): Es decir ahora como la escala es de maximo de 200mv con el divisor de tension puedo medir hasta 2000vcc obviamente cambiando resistencias. Saludos


----------



## nowhere000

Hola muy buenas!

Estoy pensando en montar una fuente regulada, con protección, regulable de 18 a 1.5V @ 3A para mis cosillas y viendo estos voltímetros / amperímetros ... pues se le ponen los dientes largos a uno jeje.

El problema radica en lo siguiente, mi fuente no será simétrica y por lo tanto no tendré de donde sacar los -5v para la alimentación. Leyendo el tema he visto como conseguir esos +5/-5V usando un montaje con 7805 + ICL7660, ahora viene la pregunta por la que quizás me matéis 

(Ante todo aclaro que soy industrial y me dedico a temas de diseño mecánico, si estoy diciendo una tontería de las gordas, me disculpo jeje)

Siendo los Voltios diferencias de potencial, no significa que la alimentación +5/-5 es equivalente a una +10/GND? podría alimentarse así el voltímetro/amperímetro?
Lo pregunto sin saber muy bien, tal vez el problema sea que el IC trabajará con una referencia diferente y el montaje no funcionará, en tal caso se podría hacer algún apaño para que tuviera la referencia correcta trabajando con +10/gnd?

Sí, ya se que se puede hacer "algún apaño", que es exactamente el de usar un 7805+ICL7660 para sacar los -5v, pero donde vivo me cobran por el 7107 5€, si empezamos a sumar componentes+placa+apaño me sale mejor esto
http://tinyurl.com/35ksxwu
o cualquiera de estos
http://stores.ebay.es/elite-element

Ante todo, muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## canibalismo

Hola ante todo nowhere000 1ª Tu deduccion sobre la tension lamentablemente esta MAL (no te hagas problema).Como el origen de la tension es la misma lo que pretende hacer la tension positiva es ir hacia la negativa o 0v(el flujo de corriente va en direccion de +5v a 0v) mientras que lo que hace los -5v es lo contrario como bien dijiste la dif de potencial es +-5v: Esto quiere decir que hay una diferencia de potencial de +5v con respecto a 0v y que POR OTRA PARTE hay una dif de potencial de-5v con respecto a 0v.Lo que tu has hecho es lo que se hace cuando se juntan dos pilas de 1.5v para dar 3v para el control remoto por ejemplo pero en este caso es distinto. Para que te ilustres mejor supongamos que vos tenes dos vectores de modulo 1(correspondiente a 1N) en la misma direccion PERO DISTINTO SENTIDO es decir la SUMA de ellos es 0N NO 2N.
 El otro caso es cuando ambos vectores van en la misma direccion distinto modulo pero mismo sentido en ese caso si es la suma de los modulos por asi decir.
 Supongo que al ser diseñador mecanico algo de fisica elemental debes saber si es asi espero haberte ayudado a entender
2ª: Si quieres optar por aprender este maravilloso hobbie para algunos y profesion para otros es Olvidarte de la fuente y optar por esta otra configuracion del ICL7107
 Bueno la opcion es eliminar a la fuente y colocar una bateria de 9v como fuente en el siguiente archivo te adjunto el datasheet de el CLON del ICL7107 "NO TE ASUSTES ES EL MISMO". En donde dice Typical Application esta el circuito.
 Si tenes problemas con el nos comentas...SALUDOS CANIBALISMO


----------



## danielferrazzz

Buenas, soy nuevo por aca, intente armar el circuito pero tengo un gran problema en la conexión entre el ICL7107 y los led de 7 segmentos, en todos los diagramas que he encontrado en internet, las patas de los leds figuran como (10,4,6,5,3) (10,9,1,2,4,6,7,5,3), El problema es que no se que LED se utilizaron en ese circuito ya que no tienen nada que ver con los LED de 7 seg que conseguí en plaza (por ejemplo en la pata 6 no tiene ningun pin). Creo que lo más correcto sería indicar en el diagrama con letras (a,b,c,d,e,f,g y el DP) creo que sería de mucha ayuda. Si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto le agradezco. Saludos


----------



## joel194

Hola canibalismo, al parecer tambien me pasan los problemas por los que tu pasaste con tu voltimetro, me gustaria saber como es que montaste el divisor de tensiòn y en que parte, y si de ser posible, queria ver si serias tan amable de pasarme tu diagrama para que no haya pierde. LLevo 3 dias, dia y noche y nomas nada! De ante mano, muchas gracias!


----------



## canibalismo

joel194 dijo:


> Hola canibalismo, al parecer tambien me pasan los problemas por los que tu pasaste con tu voltimetro, me gustaria saber como es que montaste el divisor de tensiòn y en que parte, y si de ser posible, queria ver si serias tan amable de pasarme tu diagrama para que no haya pierde. LLevo 3 dias, dia y noche y nomas nada! De ante mano, muchas gracias!



Hola joel194, básicamente lo que hice yo es configurar el ICL como sale en el datasheet del mismo ICL.
 El problema radico en que como en el datasheet del ICL estaba configurado con 200mv como escala maxima, su sensibilidad es considerable, era de esperar que el ruido de la fuente, el del ambiente causen esos valores erroneos.
 Opte por colocar el divisor de tension en su ENTRADA, de este modo se logra que las resistencias que forman el divisor absorban dichas perturbaciones.
 Te adjunto el datasheet del ICL, LA CONFIGURACION ESTA EN DONDE DICE TYPICAL APPLICATIONS AND TEST...PRIMERO ESTA LA DEL ICL7106 Y LUEGO ESTA EL DE NUESTRO ICL 7107. IMPORTANTE!!! NO COLOQUES LA RESISTENCIA "R5" SOLO "C5" Y LUEGO EL DIVISOR DE TENSION
Una vez configurado nuestro icl procedemos al divisor de tension te adjunto el circuito que es muy simple
 Te aconsejo que utilices la fuente partida +-5v con un capacitor de 10uf entre +5 y masa.
 En fin te adjunto el datasheet y el circuito del divisor..CUALQUIER PROBLEMA, PREGUNTA
SaLuDoS Canibalismo..

Perdon Joel194 me ocurrio un error y no me deja el sistema de archivos de foros de electronica subir el pdf pasame tu mail y te lo envio CANIBALISMO

PERDON JOEL194 me no me deja subir el datasheet, me dice error al subir archivo. Pasame tu mail y te paso el datasheet SALUDOS CANIBALISMO


----------



## joel194

Hola, buenas noches Canibalismo, pues antes que nada muchas gracias por la rapidez y la atenciòn.  Con mucho gusto te paso mi mail, para abusar de amabilidad y me pases el circuito del divisor de voltage con los valore s delas resistencias que no pudiste subir. Es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Y bueno, otra preguntota, es que no entendi muy bien lo siguiente que comentaste "Te aconsejo que utilices la fuente partida +-5v con un capacitor de 10uf entre +5 y masa", con eso te refieres ya a la hora de poner el voltimetro en la fuente?  y que significa masa? Disculpa mi ignorancia, y de nuevo muchisimas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## canibalismo

Buenas joel ya te envie el datasheet que te debia del comentario anterior(que es el circuito que arme yo, en el comentario anterior te dice donde esta). En cuanto a lo de la fuente me refiero a la alimentacion del voltimetro decia que coloques el capacitor de 10uf entre +5v y 0v actuando de filtro(esto tambien ayuda al problema de las oscilaciones del display).
En la imagen del COMENTARIO anterior esta el divisor de tension con los valores de resistencia y al lado te sale el RANGO de mediada con esa resistencia conectada. Asi podras elegir la escala de medicion, como si fuera un tester de verdad jeje cualquier cosa CHIFA jejeje SOLO TIENES QUE AGREGAR EL DIVISOR DE TENSION A LA ENTRADA DE PRUEBA DEL CIRCUITO ANTERIOR(PIN 30 Y 31 RESPETANDO LO QUE DICE LA IMAGEN no te olvides del capacitor de 10nf entre el pin 30 y 31 ) NO TE PREOCUPES PARA TODO HAY UNA PRIMERA VEZ JEJE Saludos Canibalismo....


----------



## joel194

Buenas noches Canibalismo, pues de nuevo muchisimas gracias por toda la informacion, en estos momentos me encuentro armandolo, ya casi acabo, pero me entro otra dudilla, el pin 35, lo voy a mandar a los 5 volts, y en el pin 26, ya vez que dice -5V que significa?, es lo mismo que tierra comun? y mi duda entra por que pues en el pin 1 aparece la tierra con su respectivo simbolo pero en el pin 26 no. Bueno jaja creo que ahora si es la ultima dudilla! jajaj Muchas gracias!


----------



## canibalismo

joel194 dijo:


> Buenas noches Canibalismo, pues de nuevo muchisimas gracias por toda la informacion, en estos momentos me encuentro armandolo, ya casi acabo, pero me entro otra dudilla, el pin 35, lo voy a mandar a los 5 volts, y en el pin 26, ya vez que dice -5V que significa?, es lo mismo que tierra comun? y mi duda entra por que pues en el pin 1 aparece la tierra con su respectivo simbolo pero en el pin 26 no. Bueno jaja creo que ahora si es la ultima dudilla! jajaj Muchas gracias!



Hola de nuevo joel..En cuanto al pin 35, este ajusta la tension de referncia (por decir de una manera te sirve para la calibracion del voltimetro y para el rango de tension que puede medir el voltimetro) lo que haces vos cuando lo conectas los +5v COMO SALE EN CIRCUITO CON ESAS RESISTENCIAS es probocar esa tension de referencia (que es de 100mv para una tension de entrada(la que mides)de 200mv).Luego una vez ensamblado el circuito y encendido tendras que calibrar CON EL POTENCIMETRO R4 DICHA Vref) NUNCA LOS +5V DIRECTAMENTE AL PIN 35 PORQUE SINO LO QUEMAS AL ICL.
 En cuanto al pin 26 si va a los -5 de tu fuente, el pin 21 va a tierra de tu fuente, el pin 1 a los +5v de tu fuente obviamente
 Lo que hace los -5v en ese pin(26) es fijar la vref negativa de los comparadores internos del icl(es como si fuera la tension negativa de offset de un amplificador operacional).y asi no tiene que forzarce a convertir tu medida(si vos mediste tension negativa) en la correspundiente positiva solo que cambiada de signo.
Espero haberte ayudado. Cualquier cosa comenta
Saludos CANIBALISMO.


----------



## didiramos

hola canibalismo antes que nada buenisimo tu aporte y paciencia, yo me leí todo los apuntes y te estaria agradecido si pudieras pasarme el esquema con los ajustes que le hiciste para lograr tu 100% de funcionamiento para ponerme a armarlo desde ya gracias.. te mando por mp. saludos.

hola de nuevo canibalismo,  buuu no tengo permiso para los mp. te agradeceria si puedes pasarme a mi 


 desde ya gracias 



saludos..


----------



## canibalismo

didiramos dijo:


> hola canibalismo antes que nada buenisimo tu aporte y paciencia, yo me leí todo los apuntes y te estaria agradecido si pudieras pasarme el esquema con los ajustes que le hiciste para lograr tu 100% de funcionamiento para ponerme a armarlo desde ya gracias.. te mando por mp. saludos.
> 
> hola de nuevo canibalismo,  buuu no tengo permiso para los mp. te agradeceria si puedes pasarme a mi
> 
> 
> desde ya gracias
> 
> 
> 
> saludos..



 Hola Didiramos el moderador ha bloaqueado el mail ahora te agregue como amigo supongo que vas a poder enviar mp eso creo yo tengo 2 meses en foro y todavia no le agarro la mano jeje. Estoy preparando el circuito completo de mi voltimetro..teneme paciencia please jaja
 SALUDOS CANIBALISMO.


----------



## didiramos

mil gracias por tu respuesta y por agregarme, dale no hay problema espero a que puedas terminarlo y me cuentas .

hola canibalismo otra vez. 
no no pude mandarte mp  no entiendo tampoco como estando como amigos no podemos pero bueno tendre paciencia..  saludos..
si puedo darte una mano en lo que nececites conta con migo..


----------



## kiwhilario

hola
espero con ansias el voltímetro ya que pienso implementarlo a un inductómetro que he encontrado y lo presentaré como proyecto de curso =). coloca el esquemático y me comprometo a tenerlo listo en isis y ares proteus al momento  (al momento me refiero a lo más rapido posible)
una pregunta corta: lo que necesito es un rango de medicion de 0 a 200mV, le pongo la RES=10ohm al 1% nomas no?

saludos cordiales


----------



## canibalismo

kiwhilario dijo:


> hola
> espero con ansias el voltímetro ya que pienso implementarlo a un inductómetro que he encontrado y lo presentaré como proyecto de curso =). coloca el esquemático y me comprometo a tenerlo listo en isis y ares proteus al momento  (al momento me refiero a lo más rapido posible)
> una pregunta corta: lo que necesito es un rango de medicion de 0 a 200mV, le pongo la RES=10ohm al 1% nomas no?
> 
> saludos cordiales



Hola kiwhilario..Si te referis al divisor de tension que propuse yo.. Si, la resistencia es de 10 ohms para 200mv de escala. Saludos


----------



## canibalismo

Colegas... seguido del coment les adjunto el circuito de mi voltimetro espero les funcione tan bien como a mi. Cualquier consulta comenten... Canibalismo


----------



## didiramos

hola canibalismo genial gracias por tu aporte muy bueno.
Y yo encontre este circuito con los integrados CA3161 y ca 3162 y lo interesante es el divisor armado les adjunto.

tres preguntas conibalismo los capacitores que sustituiste son electroliticos?
y la r de 1K y de 2K son multibueltas?
y en la casa de electronica me encuentro con dos modelos el ILC7107 y el ILC7107RCPL no encuentro la diferencia mas que en el precio.
gracias amigo..


----------



## canibalismo

Hola didiramos, perdon me olvide...NINGUN CAPACITOR DEL CIRCUITO ES ELECTROLITICO. Si son potenciometros, podes poner multivueltas(no he probado poner el pote multivueltas en el divisor de tension debe calentar por las corrientes que por éste circula). Lo mejor seria poner el multivueltas en la calibracion de tension de referencia (el pote de 1k) asi te es mas facil calibrar latension de ref.
 En cuanto al circuito que propusiste(se agradece ) es el primero que encontre cuando se me dio por hacer el voltimetro, lamentablemente en las electronicas de mi ciudad no se conseguian. lo bueno de el voltimetro que propusiste es que podes optar por displays de anodo comun o catodo comun solo cambiando el decodificador de 7 segmentos 
El icl q tengo yo dice Tc 7107 acpl es cmo un clon del ICL cualquier cosa pregunta debe ser casi lo mismo Pero estoy segurisimo que es el icl 7107 Buen Aporte!!!!...


----------



## kiwhilario

una pregunta para el diseño:
cuanta corriente consume el voltimetro?
digo para ponerle reguladores de 100mA (si consume poco) o de 1A(ya que no hay de menos)

una cosa más,
los condensadores de ahi son 0.047uF y .1uF no?


----------



## canibalismo

kiwhilario dijo:


> una pregunta para el diseño:
> cuanta corriente consume el voltimetro?
> digo para ponerle reguladores de 100mA (si consume poco) o de 1A(ya que no hay de menos)
> 
> una cosa más,
> los condensadores de ahi son 0.047uF y .1uF no?



Hola kiwhilario, aproximadamente el voltimetro consume unos 500mA(como maximo), asi que ponle disipador a esos reguladores. En cuanto a los capacitores ninguno es electrolitico y si estan en uf escepto el de 10nf. Espero que te funcione Saludos ...


----------



## TomasVarnik

didiramos dijo:


> ...y en la casa de electronica me encuentro con dos modelos el ILC7107 y el ILC7107RCPL no encuentro la diferencia mas que en el precio...



Hola didiramos, te comento que la R significa Reverse leads, o sea, tiene las patitas al reves para poder montarlo del lado de las pistas.
Saludos!


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos volvi!!jeje en estos dias he podido terminar de diseñar un  fuente de 50W mas o menos maneja en la salida 0-25V y 2A variable les  adjunto el esquematico!.

La cosa ahora es que no se como alimentar el voltimetro porque en la  fuente yo utilizo punto medio y uno de los extremos, me queda un extremo  libre.

El circuito que use fue el de reveplac tambien lo adjunto.

Me podrian dar una mano de como conectar el voltimetro tanto en la  alimentacion, como para poder medir en la salida la tension que tengo.

Y como podria implementar una etapa de cortocircuito.

Desde ya muchas gracias. El pdf que dice Fuentefoto es el esquematico de la fuente y el que dice Vistas Voltimetro es el esquematico que publico Reveplac.

saludos.


----------



## kiwhilario

y no me pueden decir el consumo del voltimetro? por favor solo abren circuito en el pin de gnd y miden en serie la corriente...o es que nadie lo tiene hecho :S.

digo para ver si conviene para hacerlo alimentado con baterías (porque serían 2 por vez) o si sólo sirve como un complemento para fuentes regulables. yo sé que con 500mA tengo sobrado pero, asi al ojo me parece un número un tanto excesivo.

Lo digo porque en otros proyectos me decían... "si, con 200mA basta y sobra" y el consumo de corriente que medía con el tester era de, por ejemplo, 20mA. de hecho que sobraba, pero debido al valor que me dijeron usé un regulador de 1.5A(con disipador) en lugar de uno de 100mA(con lo que tenía de sobra). El voltimetro que necesito debe ser lo más pequeño posible y cada cm^2 de placa es vital.


----------



## didiramos

Iniciado por *didiramos* 

 
...y en la casa de electronica me encuentro con dos modelos el ILC7107 y el ILC7107RCPL no encuentro la diferencia mas que en el precio...​


> Hola didiramos, te comento que la R significa Reverse leads, o sea, tiene las patitas al reves para poder montarlo del lado de las pistas.
> Saludos


hola tomasvarnik gracias por tu dato mirando los datos me parecio pero vos me lo confirmaste gracias..



kiwhilario dijo:


> y no me pueden decir el consumo del voltimetro? por favor solo abren circuito en el pin de gnd y miden en serie la corriente...o es que nadie lo tiene hecho :S.
> 
> digo para ver si conviene para hacerlo alimentado con baterías (porque serían 2 por vez) o si sólo sirve como un complemento para fuentes regulables. yo sé que con 500mA tengo sobrado pero, asi al ojo me parece un número un tanto excesivo.
> 
> Lo digo porque en otros proyectos me decían... "si, con 200mA basta y sobra" y el consumo de corriente que medía con el tester era de, por ejemplo, 20mA. de hecho que sobraba, pero debido al valor que me dijeron usé un regulador de 1.5A(con disipador) en lugar de uno de 100mA(con lo que tenía de sobra). El voltimetro que necesito debe ser lo más pequeño posible y cada cm^2 de placa es vital.


 
hola kiwhilario por lo que medi en el mio con unos display bastante brillosos me consume completo o sea (antes del regulador 7805 + integrado 7660) unos 150ma, + o - 15. saludos


----------



## kiwhilario

Bueno, en el diseño original no está el 7660 pero muchisimas gracias. 
no se si medirlo en gnd(lo que creo que es mejor) es igual que medirlo antes del regulador (porque son 2 creo, el 7805 y el 7905, por los voltajes +5 y -5). pero al menos ya tengo una mejor referencia. 

gracias otra vez.


----------



## didiramos

kiwhilario dijo:


> Bueno, en el diseño original no está el 7660 pero muchisimas gracias.
> no se si medirlo en gnd(lo que creo que es mejor) es igual que medirlo antes del regulador (porque son 2 creo, el 7805 y el 7905, por los voltajes +5 y -5). pero al menos ya tengo una mejor referencia.
> 
> gracias otra vez.


 
hola si es para ponerle una pila de 9v necesitas medir desde antes de los reguladores el consumo total y asi sabras que es lo que te conviene saludos.

aca tienes un ejemplo col el 7660 de un colega saludos..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/219025/


----------



## kiwhilario

oh comprendo, el 7660 entrega -5. una buena opción en verdad.
como yo inicialmente voy a trabajar en definitivo con 2 baterias de 9v pensaba utilizar 2 reguladores.
ahora con este CI es posible que se faciliten un poco las cosas.

gracias ah! ta bueno el tip.

saludos


----------



## didiramos

hola a todos antes que nada las gracias a canibalismo por el circuito que funciono a la perfección, como me imagino cada uno le realizara los retoques finales a su gusto.
como verán yo lo construí en un circuito impreso experimental y lo tuve que reconstruir dos veces por los ruidos que se introducían en el circuito a través de la fuente. les aconsejo construir el circuito impreso como indican en el foro, si no construirlo por un lado del integrado los filtros resistencias y por el otro lado fuente y cableado del display para alejar lo mejor posible los ruidos. ejemplo: (ultimos digitos del display desplazándose como locos.)
obviamente si se construye con batería se evitaría muchos de estos problemas de ruidos  jajaja.
Por otro lado tengo que pulir el tema de cuando se encierra en una caja la misma temperatura provoca una modificación en la tensión de medición aun cuando las resistencias de rango o divisor son del 1% la escala se corre entre 200 a 300 mv.
y al querer colocar un ventilador chiquito de 5v también genera ruido a través de la fuente.
si alguien tiene o tenia este problema con respecto a la temperatura agradecería sugerencias o modificaciones. 

En cuanto pueda subo mi esquema para que comparen. Saludos ...


----------



## TomasVarnik

Leyendo lo que recomienda _canibalismo_, pregunto: si uso capacitores de tantalio, sabiendo que son polarizados, cómo decido de qué lado colocarlos?

Pregunto porque cuando los compré vi que tenian el signo + marcando la polaridad, y no se como colocarlos...


----------



## canibalismo

En cuanto a los capacitores me referia a los del filtro de la fuente, los capacitores de tantalio son electroliticos.Recomende esos capac porque los capacitores comunes generan ruidos por las variaciones de temperatura en ellos, aparte los capac comunes estan medidos con un error mayor que los de tantalio.Perdon el mal entendido Si a alguien se le ocurre otra idea para disminuir al minimo el ruido del circuito soy todo oidos........


----------



## TomasVarnik

Ahhh, para la fuente, claro. Ahora entiendo. Para el 7107 usaré entonces las lentejas. Gracias!


----------



## dedo

Muchachos disculpen la insistencia pero alguien me puede tirar una mano con lo que puse en el mensaje 162???

Muchas gracias.


----------



## TomasVarnik

Hola dedo, no es correcto alimentar el voltimetro con la misma fuente que querés medir, pues te generaría caidas de tension retroalimentadas que dan como resultado medidas erroneas. Vas a tener que tener otra fuente para el voltimetro. Por ejemplo, una hecha con el 7805 y 7905.

Lo que si podrías hacer es utilizar el punto que te quedo sin usar para armarte una fuente de referencia para el 7107, y asi darle más precisión, ya que no tenes que utilizar su referencia interna.


----------



## dedo

Hola TomasVarnik muchas gracias por tu respuesta.!! Eso es lo que estuve pensando, usar el extremo que me queda.
Ahora otra pregunta lei en el datasheet del 7805 y 7905 que la alimentacion es entre 7,5V y 20V la cosa es que la tension despues de la etapa de rectificacion y filtrado de la tension tengo entre 35V y 38V.

Pregunta como haria para alimentar con el extremo que me queda el voltimetro???

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## kiwhilario

bueno, viendo un poco el diseño de tu fuente, pues el transformador que le hubiera puesto hubiera sido de 0-25 (aunq no se si habras usado ese, no se nota en tu pdf), y hubiera trabajado con un LM117, pero ni modo ya estuvo, ta bueno el diseño aun así, la desventaja del LM117 es que no entrega 0v asi q para tener eso habia que hacer un par de cosillas mas pero... en fin.

una idea que se me ocurre es que luego del filtrado armes un divisor de voltajes de 3 a 1 para poder tener un aprox de 12-13 voltios para alimentar el 7805 y el 7905. ah y de todas que tendrías que ponerle disipadores, hmm tambien podrías usar el 7660 en lugar del 7905 y te ahorrarias un disipador(aunque para esto deberias medir la corriente que fluye a la salida del 7805 para no estropear el 7660, mira el datasheet para ver cuanto aguanta).

si haces bien el divisor hasta podrias hacerlo de 4 a 1 y ahorrarte los disipadores. estaría bueno hacerlo con un multitester en mano: si el regulador te entrega 200mA pues más que suficiente y a montar todo el voltimetro  sin riesgo.

un saludo y espero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## dedo

Hola kiwhilario gracias por tu respuesta. Te comento anoche revisando por el foro encontre el siguiente circuito para el voltimetro digital que uso mnicolau en el siguiente tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...egulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/index8.html.

Viendo el circuito, vi que tiene 

(V+): es la alimentacion para la plaqueta, que luego en esta se regular, estabiliza y simetriza en +/-5v.

gnd: es la "tierra" o masa de la plaqueta.

Vm:"tension a medir" es "la punta roja" de este voltimetro, se conecta al positivo de la funete de alimentacion que quieras medir, y "la punta negra" a las masas anteriormente nombradas.

Adjunto el pdf con el pcb del circuito del voltimetro de mnicolau para que le heches una miradita.

Ahora la pregunta, como a mi me queda suelto un extremo del transformador, para poder utilizarlo con el voltimetro tendria que armar nuevamente un puente de diodos con su etapa de filtrado y hacer una división de tensión para obtener los 12V que necesita el voltimetro.??

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## TomasVarnik

Una consulta más muchachos, porque no sé tanto como para adaptar lo que necesito a mi circuito:
Segun el fabricante, el integrado se ve afectado por la cantidad de segmentos encendidos o apagados, variando algo la lectura final (por la cantidad de corriente-temperatura, etc...). No sé si esto pasa desapercibido, pero en cualquier caso me arme una tensión de referencia exacta de 2,5v, en vez de la interna que trae el 7107 (Lo armé con el LM336)

Quisiera usar esos 2,5v, pero en el ejemplo que da el fabricante usa 1,2v, y en otro 6,8v. (Ver imagen adjunta)







Mi consulta es: que valores tienen las resistencias que se ven en la imagen?, o como varia esa referencia? Es que no entiendo de *que valor debe ser finalmente esa ref*.

Gracias por su tiempo, ya casi lo tengo!!


----------



## didiramos

hola chicos les pongo el circuito de canibalismo con modificaciones como yo logre el divisor y me quedo funcionando. saludos


----------



## fer716

hola a todos. estoy en las mismas construyendo una fuente semidigital . y la verdad , si no hubiera visto esta charla , no hubiera podido hacer nada con unos 7107 que compre . me funcionaron sin ningun error . el unico problema es que los displays que compre tienen el comun negativo y me toca usar un negador por cada pin ( 7 ) cada uno de los 3 . al menos el ultimo es poco . no hay forma de hacer que el integrado 7107 suelte positiva en lugar de negativa hacia los displays . ya no puedo cambiarlos . agradesco cualquier ayuda para este problemita .


----------



## didiramos

fer716 dijo:


> hola a todos. estoy en las mismas construyendo una fuente semidigital . y la verdad , si no hubiera visto esta charla , no hubiera podido hacer nada con unos 7107 que compre . me funcionaron sin ningun error . el unico problema es que los displays que compre tienen el comun negativo y me toca usar un negador por cada pin ( 7 ) cada uno de los 3 . al menos el ultimo es poco . no hay forma de hacer que el integrado 7107 suelte positiva en lugar de negativa hacia los displays . ya no puedo cambiarlos . agradesco cualquier ayuda para este problemita .


 
hola por lo que vi y espero no estar errado  no tenes mas forma que utilizando los integrados inversores y lo cual seria lo mas fácil, rápido y barato de implementar.
te dejo una lista de ellos: 

TTL ----> 7404 6x NOT 
TTL ----> 7414 6x NOT Trigger Schmith (TS) 
TTL ----> 7405 6x NOT Colector abierto 

Luego los mismos pero en CMOS y también 

CMOS ----> 4069 6x NOT 
CMOS ----> 4584, 40014 6x NOT TS 
CMOS ----> 40106 6x NOT TS

y tambien creo que cd4049

saludos..


----------



## canibalismo

Fer716 ADVIERTO NO LO HE PROBADO!!!! Simule en el multisim poner la tension negativa en el catodo comun  y cada segmento con una resist de 330 omhs y la corrirente se mantiene a los 6.5mA (con una tension negat de -3v aplicada al catodo comun de c/display) el fabricante recomienda como corriente maxima 8mA. En teoria tendria que funcionar. Aviso no lo he probado no me responsabilizo si se quema... Talvez me equivoque. Pero si no funciona no te queda otra que los inversores.. Saludos


----------



## kiwhilario

dedo dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta, como a mi me queda suelto un extremo del transformador, para poder utilizarlo con el voltimetro tendria que armar nuevamente un puente de diodos con su etapa de filtrado y hacer una división de tensión para obtener los 12V que necesita el voltimetro.??
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Perdon x la demora en responder, pero a mi pc se le metió un virus bien feo. y en fin.
contestando a tu pregunta. la respuesta es...

Si.

jeje, Si porque lo que tu obtienes del transformador es voltaje de corriente alterna. para obtener directa de este extremo libre... ya sabes como hacerlo  rectificas, pones un par de condensadores de filtro, armas tu divisor de voltaje para conseguir 12V(9v sería ideal) y luego colocas tu regulador para tener los 5V que necesita el voltimetro (si lo armas con el 7660). Me parece que el regulador LM117 lo puedes armar para que limite corriente(mria el datasheet) y claro, omites la parte de regulacion de voltaje y haces tu cálculo para que entregue 5V, siempre.

un saludo


----------



## didiramos

dedo dijo:


> Hola TomasVarnik muchas gracias por tu respuesta.!! Eso es lo que estuve pensando, usar el extremo que me queda.
> Ahora otra pregunta lei en el datasheet del 7805 y 7905 que la alimentacion es entre 7,5V y 20V la cosa es que la tension despues de la etapa de rectificacion y filtrado de la tension tengo entre 35V y 38V.
> 
> Pregunta como haria para alimentar con el extremo que me queda el voltimetro???
> 
> Muchas Gracias.
> 
> Saludos


 
hola dedo te cuento que yo puse un 7812 con dicipador a la salida de la fuente en la cual tengo 32v y del 7812 al 7805 que alimenta el ci y me funciona tranquilo sin problema, tambien tienes que probarla con una carga a la fuente para ver la caida de tension que tienes si no mal entiendo el 7812 es hasta 35v y si no te dejo con el lm317 que es max 40v. saludos.


----------



## dedo

Muchas gracias muchachos por su respuestas!

Arme el voltimetro que habia publicado mnicoluau, que usa 12V. 

Arme el circuito que adjunto por el cual en la parte con circulo rojo supuestamente hay 12V, pero cuando lo probe en la protoboard la tension cayo a 0V y no se que puede ser!.

Yo no lo he probado con el 7812 solamente con el divisor de tension, puede ser ese el problema!?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## didiramos

dedo dijo:


> Muchas gracias muchachos por su respuestas!
> 
> Arme el voltimetro que habia publicado mnicoluau, que usa 12V.
> 
> Arme el circuito que adjunto por el cual en la parte con circulo rojo supuestamente hay 12V, pero cuando lo probe en la protoboard la tension cayo a 0V y no se que puede ser!.
> 
> Yo no lo he probado con el 7812 solamente con el divisor de tension, puede ser ese el problema!?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.


 hola no se puede ver bien los valores, podrias poner un plano mas nitido y el trafo de cuanto es 12 + 12 ? saludos...


----------



## kiwhilario

dedo dijo:


> Muchas gracias muchachos por su respuestas!
> 
> Arme el voltimetro que habia publicado mnicoluau, que usa 12V.
> 
> Arme el circuito que adjunto por el cual en la parte con circulo rojo supuestamente hay 12V, pero cuando lo probe en la protoboard la tension cayo a 0V y no se que puede ser!.
> 
> Yo no lo he probado con el 7812 solamente con el divisor de tension, puede ser ese el problema!?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



hola, adjunto una imagen con lo que creo debe ser el problema.
no entiendo bien la imagen que has posteado, especialmente por las conexiones del transformador, pero en fin. espero que se entienda un poco mejor con lo adjunto.

debes cambiar la polaridad de tus capacitores (ahi coloco uno de ejemplo), estos están al reves, tambien puede ser que tu transformador lo estés conectando mal. por ultimo, a la hora de colocar el regulador debes realizar bien las conexiones debido a que en la imagen que posteaste la pata GND del regulador no está dirigiendose al GND del circuito, tu regulador está mal conectado. 

Definitivamente te sugiero que utilices un regulador porque  ayuda muchísimo al voltimetro debido a que los 78xx junto con el (los) condensador(es) de filtro, eliminan en gran medida el factor de rizado.

reitero también que si haces bien tu divisor de voltaje (y con tester en mano para medir la corriente) puedes llegar a utilizar un sólo un 7805 sin disipador. hacer unos cuantos cálculos nomás hace falta.

saludos


----------



## dedo

Hola muchachos!!

didiramos yo uso un transformador de 24 -0- 24. Los capacitores para la parte de 12V son de 2200uF

kiwhilario no se subio tu imagen!jeje...

Aca subo una imagen de donde me guie para hacer la conexion del puente y poder usar un solo puente.

Al conectar en el puente los 2 extremos del trasnformador por una de las patas del puente saldra una tension positiva y por la otra una tension negativa, por eso en la segunda parte el positivo de los capacitores electroliticos estan conectados al punto medio del transformador. Que es como se usa en la imagen que subo.

Espero sus respuestas. 

Y muchas gracias de nuevo! Saludos.


----------



## kiwhilario

hmm complicado el sistema este ah. juraba que había subido pero al parecer la imagen era muy grande. en fin...

dejo un link http://i54.tinypic.com/j133a8.jpg


----------



## dedo

kiwhilario gracias por la respuesta! si pongo un 78XX la tension no se caera!?

Por que estuve probando el circuito con un simple divisor de tension y al conectar el voltimetro me tiro la tension a 0V.


----------



## didiramos

Ver el archivo adjunto 41349


dedo dijo:


> Hola muchachos!!
> 
> didiramos yo uso un transformador de 24 -0- 24. Los capacitores para la parte de 12V son de 2200uF
> 
> kiwhilario no se subio tu imagen!jeje...
> 
> Aca subo una imagen de donde me guie para hacer la conexion del puente y poder usar un solo puente.
> 
> Al conectar en el puente los 2 extremos del trasnformador por una de las patas del puente saldra una tension positiva y por la otra una tension negativa, por eso en la segunda parte el positivo de los capacitores electroliticos estan conectados al punto medio del transformador. Que es como se usa en la imagen que subo.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas.
> 
> Y muchas gracias de nuevo! Saludos.


 
hola dedo si te fijas estas conectando el regulador en la parte negativa de la fuente y el regulador es para positivo 12v tienes que colocarlo del otro lado o sea positivo, fíjate mi esquema provisorio que te arme. Saludos…


----------



## kiwhilario

dedo dijo:


> kiwhilario gracias por la respuesta! si pongo un 78XX la tension no se caera!?
> 
> Por que estuve probando el circuito con un simple divisor de tension y al conectar el voltimetro me tiro la tension a 0V.



con 78xx me refiero a la familia de reguladores que empiezan con 78 (solo por las dudas) y las resistencias de 10k solo son referenciales.

y bueno, la verdad no tengo idea de porque tu voltimetro tire tension a 0V... en todo caso prueba haciendo lo que puse en la img, teniendo en cuenta la posicion de las patas del regulador y la polaridad del electrolítico.
VI es el input, VO el output y GND es gnd  

fijate tambien como tas midiendo el voltaje, o revisa que todo el cableado (si es con harto cable) del circuito está bien, quiza estes haciendo cortocircuito sin querer (es un tanto improbable, pero al fin y al cabo, posible)


----------



## didiramos

hola chicos en hora buena pude terminar la fuente con dos reguladores y el tester les muestro como me quedo con un poco de imaginación + cosas que siempre están dando vuelta por la casa sin uso jajaja. saludos...


----------



## dedo

kiwhilario muchas gracias por tu ayuda! ahora quiero tratar de entender algo!, como dijo didiramos el 78XX se alimenta con tensiones positivas, en la figura que me pasaste al 78XX, se lo esta alimentando de la forma correcta??

Y tambien lei por ahi que la tension maxima para alimentarlos es de 35V, es correcto esto?.

Y otra pregunta si quiera alimentar el 7812 con 12 o 9 volts, deberia hacer un divisor de tension que me entre ese valor?

Muchas Gracias.

Didiramos excelente quedo tu fuente felicitaciones!!

kiwhilario acabo de probar la conexion que me pasaste y se me exploto el capacitor!!jejeje!!

Puse otro dado vuelta y el 7812 no funciona, que supongo debe ser porque a Vi le estan llegando tensiones negativas. Puede ser lo que estoy diciendo!??


----------



## g.corallo

amigo un 7812 u otro de esta serie 78xx necesita por lo menos 3v mas en la entrada que el voltaje de salida


----------



## fcom83

RevePlac dijo:


> Hola a todos en otra sección de este foro relacionado a fuentes de alimentación salio el tema de barios voltímetros digitales en ese tema yo propuse un circuito el cual se confundía con el resto ya que los circuitos son muy similares, por ese caso opte por sumar un nuevo tema dejando este proyecto mas claro para todo aquel que quiera realizarlo lo pueda hacer y tener un lugar mas especifico donde opinar este tema.
> 
> Primero adjunto algunas imágenes, esquema, componentes y demas.
> 
> Acá adjunto una foto donde esta colocado en uno de mis proyecto, el PCB y un PDF con los datos del trimmer multiturn que es necesario para ajustar el voltímetro el cual puede medir entre 0V y 2000V claro que respetando los valores y porcentajes de las resistencias.
> 
> Aclaro que este voltímetro solo funciona con voltajes continuos (DC).
> Este circuito funciona con alimentación +5V, GND y -5V ya que también mide voltajes negativos.
> Espero les sirva.[/SIZE]
> 
> Saludos.




A mi no me anduvo con R3, se la saque y anduvo de 10!!!!!!


----------



## dedo

g.corallo, pero puede funcionar con tensiones negativas un 7812??


----------



## g.corallo

hola vos queres hacer una fuente simetrica?


----------



## dedo

g.corallo como andas!?

mira yo la fuente ya la tengo el esquematico esta en la pagina anterior creo no lo subo de nuevo porque no me deja el servidor.

yo quiero agregarle un volvimetro digital que lo ya lo tengo, el cual funciona con una tension de entrada de 12V.

Tengo un transformador que es 24 0 24, por uno de los 24 saco la tension de la fuente que es aproximadamente 30V variables.

Por los 24 que me quedan queria conectar el voltimetro, pero la cosa es que me queda la salida negativa del puente de diodos.

Entonces mi pregunta fue si podia usar el extremo que me quedaba para alimentar el voltimetro.

un saludo


----------



## g.corallo

si pero el 7812 es positivo para regular voltaje negativo (no gnd) usa el 7912 busca el datasheet por que los pines estan ubicados diferentes


----------



## didiramos

dedo dijo:


> g.corallo, pero puede funcionar con tensiones negativas un 7812??



hola dedo si buscas por internet info vas a encontrar de todo un poco tienes como ejemplo mi circuito como montar un 7812 que regula positivo, la tensión es como dice el colega g.corallo superior a los 12v para que funcione bien y del lado negativo va un 7912 que regula negativo.
yo con un disipador lo tengo alimentado con unos 30v y no se quemo funciona.
y si te exploto el capacitos es porque lo conectaste al reves o la tension del trafo es mas alta que la que soporta el capacitor.
a leer amigo para entender un poco mas que como dice este tema es sobre el voltímetro. 
saludos..


----------



## jxshg

Saludos a todos.
Tengo el siguiente problema, me compré una base para circuitos integrados de 40 pines pero no calza en el PCB. Este último lo imprimí tal cual está en el PDF, sin modificar algo. ¿Existen varios tipos de bases de 40 pines? ¿qué podrá ser?. Por cierto, aún no me llega el integrado para saber si es que cabe en la base.
Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

jxshg dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Tengo el siguiente problema, me compré una base para circuitos integrados de 40 pines pero no calza en el PCB. Este último lo imprimí tal cual está en el PDF, sin modificar algo. ¿Existen varios tipos de bases de 40 pines? ¿qué podrá ser?. Por cierto, aún no me llega el integrado para saber si es que cabe en la base.
> Saludos



hola nono las bases o zocalos de 40 pines todas tienen la misma distancia fijate si imprimiste el pdf al 100% y salio mal proba imprimirlo al 80% y queda justo


----------



## jxshg

g.corallo dijo:


> hola nono las bases o zocalos de 40 pines todas tienen la misma distancia fijate si imprimiste el pdf al 100% y salio mal proba imprimirlo al 80% y queda justo



Lo que me extraña es que el trimmer calza justo, probé imprimiendo al 80% y calza casi justo pero le falta un poco para que quepa la base del IC, no entiendo por qué se descompagina. Si le agrego un 82% que achica en todas las direcciones por lo que se vuelve a descompaginar.
Me imagino que todos los que han hecho el circuito lo han impreso tal como viene en el PDF, y de verdad es que esta es la primera vez que me sucede tal cosa.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar, o mandar el archivo con formato original del PCB? No sé si lo habrá hecho con PCB Wizard o con Eagle.
Saludos


----------



## didiramos

jxshg dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que el trimmer calza justo, probé imprimiendo al 80% y calza casi justo pero le falta un poco para que quepa la base del IC, no entiendo por qué se descompagina. Si le agrego un 82% que achica en todas las direcciones por lo que se vuelve a descompaginar.
> Me imagino que todos los que han hecho el circuito lo han impreso tal como viene en el PDF, y de verdad es que esta es la primera vez que me sucede tal cosa.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar, o mandar el archivo con formato original del PCB? No sé si lo habrá hecho con PCB Wizard o con Eagle.
> Saludos


 hola jxshg se me ocurre que pudiera ser que la impresora no tire continuamente o parejo el papel por eso ese estiramiento en la imprecion tal vez con atra no te pase.
o el papel es muy fino. saludos..


----------



## jxshg

didiramos dijo:


> hola jxshg se me ocurre que pudiera ser que la impresora no tire continuamente o parejo el papel por eso ese estiramiento en la imprecion tal vez con atra no te pase.
> o el papel es muy fino. saludos..



No es problema de impresora ya que estoy midiendo tamaño a escala real en comparación con el monitor. Sucede algo curioso, posicioné los display en la PCB y calzan súper bien, igual que el potenciómetro. Mañana me llega el 7107 y recién ahí podré ver si era el zócalo o no. Espero que sí haya sido el zócalo ya que me está haciendo salir canas verdes 
Saludos y gracias !

EDICIÓN:
Me llegó el integrado y fui a comprar un zócalo nuevo, era eso lo que estaba fallando, las separaciones de los pines era mucho menor con el primer zócalo, ahora si calza todo. Ahora lo armo y luego les cuento cómo me fue.


----------



## TomasVarnik

Hola muchachos, simplemente me conecté para comentar que luego de algunos tropezones pude armar mi voltimetro y ponerlo a punto. Anda de 10! Gracias a cada comentario fui aprendiendo un poco, y el foro sigue dando sus frutos.
Quienes no hayan podido armarlo aun, pregunten y lean, pues si yo con tan poco conocimiento pude armarlo, les aseguro que cualquiera puede, ja ja!!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## didiramos

TomasVarnik dijo:


> Hola muchachos, simplemente me conecté para comentar que luego de algunos tropezones pude armar mi voltimetro y ponerlo a punto. Anda de 10! Gracias a cada comentario fui aprendiendo un poco, y el foro sigue dando sus frutos.
> Quienes no hayan podido armarlo aun, pregunten y lean, pues si yo con tan poco conocimiento pude armarlo, les aseguro que cualquiera puede, ja ja!!
> Saludos a todos!


 
hola amigo me alegra mucho que lo pudieras armar, felicitaciones... y cuando puedas una fotito para ver como te quedo saludos..


----------



## madness19

hola que tal estoy decidido a hacer el voltimetro dado que le encuentro mucha utilidad pensaba comprar un multimetro pequeñito que venden por acá pero si puedo hacerlo yo mismo mucho que mejor, la cuestión es que no me decido por cual hacer si el de mnicolau o el de RevePlac veo un poco faciles ambos pero en el de mnicolau me atoré porque no encuentro donde estan los puntos de test y en el de RevePlac no se si conseguire el trimmer de 20k que necesita. De cualquier forma quiero intentarlo debido que empezare a hacer mi fuente desde cero debido a un problema que el amigo elaficionado me hizo favor de aclarar, gracias.
A una consulta más eh estado viendo y el circuito para hacer el amperimetro creo que es lo mismo pero supongo algo debe cambiar, alguien sabe que es??? seria genial tener amperimetro y voltimetro en tu fuente, le agradesco un saludo.


----------



## canibalismo

Hola colegas...Alguno sabe de algun amperimetro para complementar el voltimetro, ya que he terminado con el voltimetro (que funciona de maravilla) y solo me falta el amperimetro. Si alguien sabe de alguno..Saludos y gracias CANIBALISMO


----------



## Lord Chango

canibalismo dijo:


> Hola colegas...Alguno sabe de algun  amperimetro para complementar el voltimetro, ya que he terminado con el  voltimetro (que funciona de maravilla) y solo me falta el amperimetro.  Si alguien sabe de alguno..Saludos y gracias CANIBALISMO






Fogonazo dijo:


> Con esta configuración


_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/232073/ _
Pagina 3 de este mismo tema...Cortesía de Fogonazo.

Saludos!


----------



## madness19

gracias por el dato amigo Lord Chango, me pondre a trabajar en ello un saludo gracias de nuevo.


----------



## canibalismo

Lord Chango dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/232073/
> 
> Pagina 3 de este mismo tema...Cortesía de Fogonazo.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias Lord Chango...no se me habia ocurrido buscar en el mismo tema SALUDOS


----------



## madness19

Disculpen tengo una duda con zocalo para el ICL7107, este mismo se usa para los display si se solda del lado de las soldaduras, hay espacio para soldarlo??? jejej se que es pregunta de novato ojala y me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## TomasVarnik

madness19 dijo:


> Disculpen tengo una duda con zocalo para el ICL7107, este mismo se usa para los display si se solda del lado de las soldaduras, hay espacio para soldarlo??? jejej se que es pregunta de novato ojala y me puedan ayudar gracias.



Hola madness, el espacio es mas que suficiente. Arma tranquilo


----------



## madness19

Muchas gracias te agradesco enormemente, se me esta dificultando conseguir ICL7107, pero en cuanto lo tenga empiezo.

Gracias.


----------



## pavelvader

Hola amigos del foro me gustaria montar el voltimetro en un banco de pruebas para un motor con las siguientes caractristicas.
Motor DC de 5 HP, 500 VDC, 1750/2300 rpm, con I Armadura= 8.4 Amp, I campo= 1,15-0,75 Amp
Voltaje de campo= 240/120.

bueno la idea es montarlo en el banco para medir el voltaje de armadura.

La duda es si uds creen que se pueda utilizar para esta aplicacion, y si es posible me sale otra duda en relacion con el divisor de tension y si es preciso usar resistencias de un mayor potencia. 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## frisa

Hola buenas 
construi voltimetro, probe con dos integrados nuevos y sigo sin hacerlo andar
varian los numeros constantemente y a la hora de medir tira cualquier valor.Ademas ajustando el multiturn no varia nada.Los puntos ni se encienden.Me podrian tirar una data?

GRACIAS


----------



## canibalismo

madness19 dijo:


> hola que tal estoy decidido a hacer el voltimetro dado que le encuentro mucha utilidad pensaba comprar un multimetro pequeñito que venden por acá pero si puedo hacerlo yo mismo mucho que mejor, la cuestión es que no me decido por cual hacer si el de mnicolau o el de RevePlac veo un poco faciles ambos pero en el de mnicolau me atoré porque no encuentro donde estan los puntos de test y en el de RevePlac no se si conseguire el trimmer de 20k que necesita. De cualquier forma quiero intentarlo debido que empezare a hacer mi fuente desde cero debido a un problema que el amigo elaficionado me hizo favor de aclarar, gracias.
> A una consulta más eh estado viendo y el circuito para hacer el amperimetro creo que es lo mismo pero supongo algo debe cambiar, alguien sabe que es??? seria genial tener amperimetro y voltimetro en tu fuente, le agradesco un saludo.



Hola madnesss19...Primero que nada perdon por tardar en contestarte, lo que pasa es que he estado rindiendo muchos parciales juntos de la universidad y no he tenido tiempo para andar por el foro.
 En cuanto a tu primer pregunta como bien dijistes el display tiene que ser anodo comun.En cuanto a la disposicion de los pines hasta donde yo sé, depende del fabricante. Yo no utilice ninguno de los dos circuitos (ni el de mnicolau ni el de reveplac), realice el circuito de prueba del datashet y me funciona perfecto(solo utilice los displays por separado sin el ci que propone reveplac). Si quieres te paso mi circuito donde esta bien especificado el tema del display. Lamentablemente para ti yo utice la fuente partida regulada con el 7805 y 7905 pero eso no creo que sea problema. Mi circuito funciona de maravilla y es muy simple y ademas te permite medir muchos rangos de tension.
 En cuanto a la calibracion solo debes asegurarte que la tension de referencia sea la correcta de alli en mas puedes probar con la tension.
 Saludos CANIBALISMO


----------



## madness19

Hola Canibalismo gracias por contestar a mis preguntas te comento que empece a hacer el voltimetro con el reveplac, pero me tope conque el ICL7107 llega hasta el lunes y luego al imprimir el pdf de reveplac creo que no salio del tamaño correcto porque los zocalos no entran, ni modo tengo que ponerle unos cablesillos cortos para poder meterlo en la placa y luego como la hice para con el metodo de planchado pues no me ayudo del todo, entonces hiciste otro diseño tu?? yo pensaba hacerlo y por la alimentación igual pienso usar un 78 y 7905 jejeje, como es que usas los displays por separado?? estaba pensando en terminar el que ya tengo en la placa, pero la verdad no me gusto como quedo, se pegaron algunas pistas y tuve que cortar y cortar, sera que si lo hago en livewire me saldra? digo de todas maneras son los mismo componentes, cierto? que opinas? supongo pusiste unos interruptores o un dip switch para escoger los rangos de tensión. si me puedes pasar tu circuito seria genial, lo espero jejej sale un saludo.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

frisa dijo:


> Hola buenas
> construi voltimetro, probe con dos integrados nuevos y sigo sin hacerlo andar
> varian los numeros constantemente y a la hora de medir tira cualquier valor.Ademas ajustando el multiturn no varia nada.Los puntos ni se encienden.Me podrian tirar una data?
> 
> GRACIAS



Revisa cuidadosamente el circuito que hiciste, debes haber cometido algun error algun componente cambiado de valor, tenes que utilizar los componentes señalados no otros parecidos, y que sean nuevos no recuperados sobre todo los capacitores, si hiciste vos el circuito impreso fijate que no tengas pistas cortads o en corto circuito o que tras soldar se esten produciendo algun corto



pavelvader dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro me gustaria montar el voltimetro en un banco de pruebas para un motor con las siguientes caractristicas.
> Motor DC de 5 HP, 500 VDC, 1750/2300 rpm, con I Armadura= 8.4 Amp, I campo= 1,15-0,75 Amp
> Voltaje de campo= 240/120.
> 
> bueno la idea es montarlo en el banco para medir el voltaje de armadura.
> 
> La duda es si uds creen que se pueda utilizar para esta aplicacion, y si es posible me sale otra duda en relacion con el divisor de tension y si es preciso usar resistencias de un mayor potencia.
> Gracias de antemano



Por las resitencias pasa un corriente infima ya que es un divisor de tensión y de acuerdo al os valoree elegidos puede tener hasta 10M de impedancia de entrada, para hacerlo amperimetro fijate en los post anterioes alguien ya pregunto y se le dijo donde esta para convertirlo en amperimetro es tan sencillo como agregar un shunt, lo no tan sencillo es a medida que aumenta la corriete a medir hay que hacerlo a traves de una lámina  que soporte la corriente y que bueno se pueda medir la caida de tensión en sus bornes, lo que implica trabajar con la longitud para que la caida conicida proporcionalmente con las corrientes que lo atraviesa, por alli es mejor comprar shunts comerciales al proposito que ya vienen calibrados listo para su utilización, Fijate en Farnell o en RS en sus catalogos ellos tienen


----------



## canibalismo

madness19 dijo:


> Hola Canibalismo gracias por contestar a mis preguntas te comento que empece a hacer el voltimetro con el reveplac, pero me tope conque el ICL7107 llega hasta el lunes y luego al imprimir el pdf de reveplac creo que no salio del tamaño correcto porque los zocalos no entran, ni modo tengo que ponerle unos cablesillos cortos para poder meterlo en la placa y luego como la hice para con el metodo de planchado pues no me ayudo del todo, entonces hiciste otro diseño tu?? yo pensaba hacerlo y por la alimentación igual pienso usar un 78 y 7905 jejeje, como es que usas los displays por separado?? estaba pensando en terminar el que ya tengo en la placa, pero la verdad no me gusto como quedo, se pegaron algunas pistas y tuve que cortar y cortar, sera que si lo hago en livewire me saldra? digo de todas maneras son los mismo componentes, cierto? que opinas? supongo pusiste unos interruptores o un dip switch para escoger los rangos de tensión. si me puedes pasar tu circuito seria genial, lo espero jejej sale un saludo.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola de nuevo madness19, te comento que el pcb lo hice todo a mano ya que se me rompio la impresora(pedazo de porqueria:enfadado:jeje) asi que lo hice como en la vieja escuela. En cuanto a los displays como son los chiquitos(1cm) tuve que cablearlo todo a eso me referia con lo de separado. No he probado realizandolo en livewire los componentes no cambian es solo diseño. Como bien supusistes tengo una perilla parecida a la de los testers para cambiar de rango y punto decimal..Bueno en fin te adjunto mi circuito que es engorroso pero seguro que funciona ya que me base en la configuracion del frabricante. El circuito esta en la pagina 8 comentario #156. Revisalo y luego me consultas tus dudillas. Un abrazo CANIBALISMO


----------



## madness19

Hola a todos solo para comunicarles que despues de que cometi el errorzote de imprimir el circuito más pequeño encontre como hacer para que el archivo de RevePlac pcb voltimetro.pdf salga a 100% con adobe reader, para esto primero van y hacen un acercamiento a 100% y despues ya en imprimir en intervalos de impresión le dan a donde dice vista actual y listo asunto arreglado les debe aparecer debajo de la vista previa 100% sino cierran y hacer un acercamiento a 120% van a imprimir y repiten el proceso esto me paso en el ciber, en mi lap con ponerle 100% si aparecio y bueno pude hacer el voltimetro casualmente coinsidio con la llegada de algunos componentes que compre a AG electronica aqui en México gracias a recomendación de esta grandiosa comunidad que tiene ese apartado jejee.

El voltimetro me dio un poco de batalla dado que no pude recuperar un zocalo que estuve usando en el primer intento, cometi el error de meter más las patillas del zocalo de los display´s y creo que para la fuente necesitare otra punta de cautin, la cuestión es que funciono  aunque la resistencia de 12K no es a 1% de tolerancia, al principio cuando lo encendi no me aparece del todo los 3 ceros varia en el ultimo display (izquierda a derecha) varia entre 1 y 2, en el segundo como que no se quisiera hacer por completo en cero le falta una parte, realice una medición de una bateria de según 9V previa medición con multimetro que me entrego 10V  ya en el voltimetro calibre el trimmer y si me quedo pero el ultimo display sigue variando entre 1 y 2 no se si sea normal.

Al parecer funciona bien probe con otra bateria de celular y si marco bien nada más me falta colocar que punto que usare que no tengo muy claro, bueno mañana les cuelgo unas caps del voltimetro que me quedo para que opinen y lo puedan ver.


Gracias por la ayuda a todos.

Los veo luego, saludos.


----------



## madness19

Bueno aqui les pongo algunas caps del voltimetro, como comente antes varia el voltimetro no se queda quieto en cero, quiza se deba a que mi R3 no es de 1% de tolerancia no la consigo, ya estoy pensando en la alimentación lo hare con un 7805 y el 7660, voy aprobar medir el voltaje de una fuente que tengo para ver si funciona bien, aunque eso de que no este estable como que no me agrado del todo, sera posible que sea por la resistencia? me preocupa ese aspecto pero bueno checare y vere.

Un saludo.


----------



## madness19

Ya logre que se quede quieto jejeje, uso una bateria de 9v, a una preguntota necesito poner capacitores junto al regulador es un 7805, yo creo que no lo necesita del todo ya probe y funciona bien, claro al 7660 si se le debe poner, que creen que me paso, estuve realizando mediciones y descubri que no mide arriba de 20V se queda en 19.87V creo y marca ya no más, apesar de que tiene la resistencia de 12K es raro pero bueno voy a comprar la de 120K para ver si ese es el problema porque necesito medir arriba de 20V.

Un saludo.


----------



## dedo

Muchachos aca les dejo la fuente que despues de tanto la pude armar. El voltimetro que use fue el de mnicolau.

Les adjunto fotos, pdf con pcb, esquematicos y materiales.

El terminal J1, se conecta el transdormador.
El terminal J2, se conecta un pote de 1K, que es para regular la corriente que queremos en la salida, mi caso es 2A maximo, pero en realidad tira como maximo 1,8 1,9 amper.
El terminal J3, terminal de salida de la fuente.
El terminal J4, terminal de salida de 12V que yo lo use para alimentar el voltimetro.
El terminal J5, se conecta un pote de 25K, es con el que regulamos la tensión de salida de 0.8 a 30V.
El terminal J6, aquí se conecta el transistor 3055.

Espero les guste y cualquier duda pregunten.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Sakome

Hola... yo tambien quiero hacer lo mismo... 

mas adelante les pondre fotos... ya encontre la referencia del ICL7107, un poco dispendioso pero no imposible...

(perdon por el error del mensaje anterior)


----------



## didiramos

dedo dijo:


> Muchachos aca les dejo la fuente que despues de tanto la pude armar. El voltimetro que use fue el de mnicolau.
> 
> Les adjunto fotos, pdf con pcb, esquematicos y materiales.
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
 Felicitaciones dedo se ve muy buena  saludos..


----------



## Sakome

ya hice mi voltimetro digital... la prueba en la protoboard dio, ya lo pase a la plaqueta falta probarlo ahi, pero es exacto...


----------



## starex

Buen día:

He estado siguiendo este post de este hace un tiempo viendo los avances de los demás compañeros y esperando por el día que me tocara armar la fuente propia.

En el instituto tuvimos que montar una fuente con algunas diferencias a la que en este post se muestra. Mi pregunta es si puedo montar los archivos de dicha fuente en este mismo post o deberé hacer uno nuevo ya que tengo muchos problemas con el mismo y de pronto a alguien le pudiera ser útil.

La idea es una fuente con salida 12, 5v, Variable entre 0 y 48 Voltios y entre -0 y-48 Voltios.

Les agradezco cualquier comentario.

Salu2


----------



## sant

Hola gente : una pregunta.. estuve viendo el post y estoy por armar el circuito de reveplac y tengo una duda. en un comentario de el (#11) adjunta un pdf de vistas voltimetro. Y observando note un detalle, ¿puede ser que esten colocadas al reves las resistencias R5 y R6?


----------



## madness19

porque lo dices??, bueno al menos yo no me guie en las vistas del voltimetro para armarlo, me guie de otro pdf donde dice donde va cada componente, me resulto más facil, aunque tambien hay unas fotografias del voltimetro digital en acción y asi se aprecia donde va cada cosa, espero haberte ayudado un saludo.


----------



## sant

ok.gracias. solo decá porque encontré esa diferencia y nadie la habia mencionado antes, me llamó la atención. mejor me guio por ese pdf que decis vos. muchas gracias.
aaaa, otra duda: ¿es necesario que todas las resistencias sean de tolerancia 1%? ¿o solo R3?


----------



## madness19

Pues te comento, yo no las puse a 1% de tolerancia el voltimetro funciona bien nada más que no me mide más de 19.57V y eso que tiene la R3 de 12K pero bueno quiero probar con una de 120K para ver si es por eso luego lo vere pero funciona muy bien, dentro de unos dias empezare con el ensamblaje de mi fuente y pienso meterlo luego publicare fotografias de todo, un saludo.


----------



## sant

a joya, gracias madness19. de todas formas, necesito el voltimetro para ponerlo en una fuente que no tira mas de 15V.. otra duda: el trimmer multiturn de 20k es muy especial? digo porque en todos los esquemas de revplac aparece como rectangular y alargado con el tornillito en la punta pero cuando fui a comprarlo me vendieron uno que es mas bien cuadrado, chato y alto y con el tornillo en un costado, ¿da igual?


----------



## madness19

mmmm, pues a mi me dieron a escoger entre los 2, y claro elegi el rectangular porque encaja perfecto en los orificios, pienso que si los soldas con cablesitos podria funcionar, no vi bien si se puede saber cual es el central en el trimmer cuadrado pero diria que lo intentes, ya que al menos a mi me salio en $20 pesos mexicanos y el otro costaba igual, no creo que de problemas, deberia de andar bien, mucha suerte veremos fotos pronto??

Un saludo.


----------



## starex

Buen día... Me apresuré un poco en cantar victoria y peor aún, encontré muy tarde este tema.

Armé el voltímetro con un esquema parecido al que recomienda fogonazo para hacer un amperímetro. Lo encontré en Yoreparo, pero no me funciona bien, no para de marcar datos aleatorios y no queda en 0. Lo peor de todo es que ya he quemado la baquela varias veces y no encuentro la solución.

De todas maneras, dejo un adjunto con los esquemas y pcb por si alguien se interesa.

Les agradezco si me pudieran hechar un cable, puesto que es proyecto de final de semestre. La fuente ya la tengo armada, pero el Voltímetro no me da por ningún lado y los componentes de éste son muy MUY escasos aquí en mi país.

Salu2

EDITO: Hay una diferencia con el Esquema que varios foristas muestran y es que el pin32 - 35 van conectados al Tierra del test.


----------



## sant

jeje tal vez haya fotos cuando esté terminado. capaz que lo harme en el verano, cuando termine de rendir en la facultad. gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## madness19

starex dijo:


> Buen día... Me apresuré un poco en cantar victoria y peor aún, encontré muy tarde este tema.
> 
> Armé el voltímetro con un esquema parecido al que recomienda fogonazo para hacer un amperímetro. Lo encontré en Yoreparo, pero no me funciona bien, no para de marcar datos aleatorios y no queda en 0. Lo peor de todo es que ya he quemado la baquela varias veces y no encuentro la solución.
> 
> De todas maneras, dejo un adjunto con los esquemas y pcb por si alguien se interesa.
> 
> Les agradezco si me pudieran hechar un cable, puesto que es proyecto de final de semestre. La fuente ya la tengo armada, pero el Voltímetro no me da por ningún lado y los componentes de éste son muy MUY escasos aquí en mi país.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> EDITO: Hay una diferencia con el Esquema que varios foristas muestran y es que el pin32 - 35 van conectados al Tierra del test.



Ya intentaste con la pcb que propuso RevePlac, es la que tengo me funciona bien, busca el pdf que se llama pcb voltimetro sino mal recuerdo imprimelo a 100% (no menor porque sino no entran los zocalos) y lo pruebas, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## starex

Gracias por contestar Madness, pero tengo una duda....

La placa de Reveplac como se solda, eso es lo que no entiendo, porque el Integrado va por un lado y los displays por el otro y entiendo que es una placa de un solo lado cierto? O estoy equivocado.

Muchas gracias por contestar


----------



## madness19

No, no te equivocas es facil lo unico que tienes que hacer es soldar el zocalo del integrado, despues pones los pines para los puntos decimales del voltimetro y por ultimo colocas en la parte del cobre el zocalo de los display´s, como consejo te aviso que trates de no meter mucho los pines del zocalo en la placa sino sera dificil soldar trata de dejar un espacio suficiente como para meter el cautin y el estaño, espero haberte ayudado si deseas fotografias te puedo poner algunas me parece que puse algunas antes.


Un saludo.


----------



## Sakome

hola... ya logre entregar mi fuente y el voltimetro quedo muy bien... aunque al final resultamos comprando como 5 ICL son muy  sensibles pero bueno se logro la meta


----------



## madness19

Felicidades amigo espero me vaya bien en eso ami tambien, de casualidad conseguiste la resistencia de 12K a 1% de tolerancia, no la consigo y solo llega a 19.57V, saludos.


----------



## Sakome

Si me hablas a mi soy una chica jejeje y me ayude con cosas que vi en este tema pero tenia otro diseño y no use ninguna resistencia de ese valor


----------



## madness19

Jajajaja, disculpa esque estoy distraido con tareas de fin de semestre, ya veo ok gracias por la respuesta un saludo, y que bien que te quedo tu fuente yo estoy en proceso y pienso dejarla muy bien en poco tiempo jejeje.


----------



## Sakome

jejeje tranquilo no te preocupes... y si lo admito fue un poco complicada pero despues de q logras el diseño es facil... si tienes alguna duda no dudes en ponerla aca =)


----------



## madness19

gracias, claro que lo hare un saludo desde México.


----------



## starex

Madness antes que nada gracias por la ayuda, pero tengo un problema. Es que la fuente que tengo (que por cierto ya la dañé con el voltímetro que mostré) no tiene salida de -5 V. Por lo que en el voltímetro debo incluir algo que los supla. Tengo ICL7660, del que ya hablaron anteriormente.

También ya tengo el PCB armado del anterior. Será que puedo armar un nuevo PCB usando el esquema que mostró REVEPLAC, pero agregando el 7660? 

Me da cosa que vuelva a meter las patas.

Por otra parte conseguí todas las partes que pude, pero es posible que los 7107 se hallan echado a perder por usarlos con un circuito defectuoso?

El condensador de 47n no pude conseguirlo, conseguí uno de 470n, que es el que usan en el esquema que adjunté anteriormente. Y también quisiera preguntar ... Influye el que los display estén conectados directamente al circuito o que estén con cable?

Lamentablemente no entiendo el por qué de los componentes, en el instituto nos dijeron únicamente HAGANLO! y hasta ahora no ha funcionado.

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda y perdona las molestias.


----------



## madness19

Mmmm, te recomendaria que si piensas usar el voltimetro para medir el voltaje de esa fuente que tienes mejor alimentalo con una bateria de 9V, mira te pongo una pcb que me eh realizado para alimentar mi voltimetro (tambien lo meteré a mi fuente en cuanto este lista),lo realice con las recomendacíones que encontre por aqui en el foro aún no lo monto pero debe de funcionar es el mismo esquema que eh estado usando para probar mi voltimetro, lo del condensador lo estas pidiendo ceramico o de poliéster??, porque son de poliéster, desconosco si tenga algun problema aumentar la capacitancia del mismo, en cuanto a si se te dañaron los ICL7107 pues como dirian por ahi: prueba y me decis, yo tuve que conseguir los ICL tanto el 7107 como el 7660 por internet aqui en mi pais, así que me vi a cumplir bien con todo lo que se necesitaba y afortunadamente me funciono bien, exito en tu proyecto amigo.

 Un saludo.


----------



## starex

Lástima no tener la fuente a la mano, podría postear algunas fotos. De ella puedo obtener los 5V, por ello decía que me faltaban solo los -5V. Sería entonces Hacer un pequeño PCB o con una tarjeta perforada hacer un circuito para usar el 7660.

En cuanto al condensador, es de poliester (creo cuadrado de color café y de 50V).

Esta noche voy a comprar un trimmer de 20 k (si es que lo consigo) y voy a empezar por quemar la baquela. En cuanto a los avances los iré posteando, por si a alguien le siguen surgiendo dudas como a mi y las pueda disipar con ello.



Sakome dijo:


> hola... ya logre entregar mi fuente y el voltímetro quedo muy bien... aunque al final resultamos comprando como 5 ICL son muy  sensibles pero bueno se logro la meta



Eso es lo que me da miedito 

Salu2 y gracias por respodner.


----------



## madness19

Naaaa, no te apures revisa siempre antes de hacer el ataqu químico las pistas, es más facil cortar pistas unidas accidentalmente antes del ataque porque despues queda el cobre y terminas dañando de más, si consigues los componentes todo te ira de maravillas, yo creia no encontrar el trimmer de 20K pero fue lo primero que me dieron es más me dieron a escoger entre el cuadrado y el rectangular jejeje, lo de la alimentación fue mi sugerencia espero estar realizando la instalación completa de mi fuente para el dia jueves por supuesto que tomare fotografias y las pondre, ojala y me funcione bien, si te surgen algunas dudas no dudes en preguntar que por aqui habemos mucho que tienen el voltimetro y te podremos dar una mano.

saludos.

Para que lo puedas ver mejor el circuito, ya tiene integrado un 7805 y el ICL7660, entran 9V de la bateria y los reduce y obtenemos -5V gnd +5V.


Saludos.


----------



## starex

madness19 dijo:


> yo creia no encontrar el trimmer de 20K pero fue lo primero que me dieron es más me dieron a escoger entre el cuadrado y el rectangular jejeje



Hombre pues eso es porque Chile es un país adelantado JEJEJEJE, no pero hablando en serio acá es dificil conseguir esas cosas. Por ejemplo el 7107 y el 7660 me tocó hacerlos traer de Bogotá por que por aca cerca en ninguna parte (Yo vivo a 165 Km de Bogotá).

Bueno ya en quemar baquelas tengo algo de experiencia. Espero que no hallan mas problemas.


----------



## madness19

Ok, estamos al pendiente saludos.


----------



## Sakome

No se si sirva pero para alimentar mi voltimetro primero puse un regulador de 5v en la misma plaqueta y lo que llega ahi lo saque de la fuente en el puente de diodos... bajamos el voltaje que era de (38v aprox) a menos con dos diodos zener de 10 voltios y una resistencia. aunque tambien nos explicaba el profesor que se pueden sacar del transformador si se tiene uno con tap central de ahi a un puente de diodos es decir que solo se rectificarian 12 v y asi llegaria mas poco al regulador... haciendo una analogia creo que los -5v los puedes sacar de ahi con un regulador de voltajes negativos -5v y sacas el voltaje del transformador pero al reves... no se si me hice entender pero fue una idea

Por cierto en Colombia si se consiguen estos ICL yo compre como 5 7107 en el centro =) en Cali, salen como a 9.000 pesos antes estaban mas economicos pero cambiaron de proveedor y subió el precio


----------



## starex

hola Sakome gracias por contestar. 

No me queda muy claro lo de los voltajes, sin embargo los 5v los tengo de la fuente con un 7805. Hubiera sabido le hubiese puesto un 7905 para los -5v. Bueno por ahora ya tengo bastante material que me han aportado ustedes para probar.

Y en cuanto los integrados, como te decía yo vivo en el tolima, lejitos de Ibagué y en Bogotá en el lago (no se si lo conozcas) me los consiguieron a $4000 y el 7660 a $3000, solo pude comprar 2 de cada uno por aquello del presupuesto, el precio de la gasolina, los impuestos, etc. (  ) Y para empeorar las cosas uno de los dos 7107 me salio dañado :S.

Al medio día voy a postear algunas fotos de mi fuente para mostrar como esta quedando 

--------

Enlace del voltimetro que hice primero pero que no funciona. EN el esquema que adjunté antes, se puede ver que no hay puente entre la tierra del test y el pin 32 - 35. No se si eso influya.

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php


----------



## Sakome

Lo de donde vivias no lo sabia =P pero bueno los lograste conseguir... si los ICL se dañan con nada, hay un pdf del ICL 7107 que tiene asi bien explicadito el montaje yo monte que solo muestra valores positivos y funciono perfecto, del del lado tiene para mostrar tanto positivos como negativos. y las referencias si a esas me referia (aun no me los se muy bien)
te adjunto el datasheet y en las aplicaciones tipicas esta a lo que me refiero


----------



## starex

Sakome perdona la molestias pero podrías indicar cual de todos los esquemas del datasheet usaste? Y si es posible pusieras imágenes de tu montaje.

Mil gracias


----------



## Sakome

Bueno yo use la figura No. 16 que solo muestra valores positivos... creo que para lo que quieres hacer debes usar la figura No 14. 
ahi te pongo mis imagenes


----------



## madness19

Orale te quedo bien tu pcb, starex de plano no te sirvio la pcb de RevePlac? ya probaste con la de Mariano Nicolau en ella ya tiene incluida la parte de alimentación del voltimetro tanto negativo como positivo, solo le ingresas el voltaje que tengas en tu fuente y listo, checala nada más que esta un poco más grande.

Un saludo.


----------



## starex

Pues hombre quemé el pcb de reveplac y use un 7660 para proveer el voltaje negativo pero obtengo los mismos resultados que con mi anterior PCB, un integrado me da numeros aleatorios y el otro me muestra -1 en el primer display.

Le hecho la culpa a que las resistencias son las de mi circuito original. Voy a conseguir las otras (las que están en el esquema de revplac) y probar de nuevo. 

Sino funciona ya no sé que mas hacer la unica diferencia sería el condensador de 47nF que aca por ninguna parte se consigue. Lo único sería averiguarlo en Bogotá.

Por ahora adjunto algunas imágenes. En la tarde haré el cambio de las resistencias.

http://picasaweb.google.com/starexrex/Voltimetro?feat=directlink


----------



## starex

Listo, he cambiado las partes y por fin he conseguido que funcione  Gracias por el apoyo . Desafortunadamente he dañado 3 integrados y solo uno (al cual le rompi una patilla y he tenido que hacerle una pequeña reparación) ha sido el que me ha funcionado.

Ahora me surge que el voltimetro no llega a cero, sino que su rango llega hasta -1.5 v. He tirado del trimmer para ver como logro calibrarlo pero no ha sido posible . En el voltaje negativo, marca desde -3.3 hasta 33v ~. Los valores que maneja la fuente son desde 0.3 hasta 21.3v y desde -0 hasta 21.4v mas o menos.

alguna idea?

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda Sakome y Madness.


----------



## madness19

De casualidad calibraste el voltimetro con un voltaje conocido antes que todo?? quiza exista problema por ello.

Una pregunta, como haz logrado que te regule más de 20V???, yo coloque de principio una R3 de 12K pero no la conseguia a 1% de tolerancia la puse a 5%, pero mi voltimetro no mide más de 19.57V, luego cambie la resistencia por una de 12K A 5% y realiza lo mismo que la otra resistencia no me mide más de 19.57V acabo de terminar mi fuente, que por cierto funciono bien solo falta modificar algunas cosas, pero quiero ponerle un trafo más grandesito (36V a 3A) pero si mi voltimetro no mide más de 20V no podré medir completamente mis voltajes, se les ocurre alguna solución???

Si tienen alguna ojala y me la pudieran hacer saber.


Un saludo.


----------



## starex

Pues como habia comentado antes el rango de valores del multimetro no es real. Pero si seguimos la relación voltaje - resistencia del esquema de reveplac verás que entre mayor sea la resistencia del divisor de voltaje mayor será el voltaje que podrá medir el voltímetro.

Podrías probar de pronto una resistencia de 15k por ejemplo y verás si esa relación se cumple.

En cuanto a mi problema de rango, conecte el tierra de TEST y reduje considerablemente el error y use una resistencia de 20k. No pude obtener el valor real supongo porque el condensador de 470n no es correcto. Por lo tanto por ahora me toca dejarla así.

Haz la prueba y miras a ver si es posible.

Salu2


----------



## madness19

Hola te comento, le eh puesto una resistencia de 120K pero igual ni moviendo el trimmer me da el voltaje mayor que 20V de modo que aumentar la resistencia no me ayudara en mucho. Tengo un tester analogico viejito este usa resistencias de precisión, tiene un resistencia que controla las escalas alta de voltaje (20,250,500V) pienso extraerla y luego ponerla en mi voltimetro para ver que pasa, luego les cuento como me fue un saludo.


----------



## madness19

Hola de nuevo una preguntotota, al cambiar de posición el punto decimal puedo de alguna manera hacer que los números se recorran un display??? pienso que es por eso que no me mide más de 20V, alguien me podria poner una foto de su voltimetro midiendo más de 20V digamos unos 30 o más???

Un saludo.


----------



## sant

Hola sigo intentando hacer el voltimetro de reveplac y saltó otra duda. Por que hay dos capacitores que son como rectangulares??? yo compré de los comunes, cabecita colorada, chata y redondita. que diferencia hay?? porque le pregunté al vendedor y me dijo que el me dió los valores correctos.  Disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## starex

Hombre pues los dos condensadores son de 470n y 220n en mi caso, en el de reveplac es de 47n y 220n. Son de poliester por ello son mas grandes que los demás, si te fijas en las fotos que postie son de color café rectangulares. Estos se consiguen de alto voltaje los mas pequeños que pude conseguir fue de 50v.

Si pudieras postear algunas imágenes de los que tienes tal vez podríamos salir de dudas pienso yo


----------



## sant

Ok. gracias starex. disculpá mi ignorancia. En cuanto me ponga las pilas con este proyecto, subo fotos, lo prometo. Feliz navidad para todos!!!


----------



## peppe1958

Hola a todos, antes que nada os felicito por los trabajos que habéis hechos.
He montado el voltímetro, funciona de maravilla, pero no consigo que me mida la fuente que lo alimenta (una batería de 12v).
Os explico. Alimento el voltímetro con una batería de la cual quiero saber le voltaje. Pero no funciona. Que hago mal?
Os agradeceré vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## starex

Creo que no es posible medir la fuente de la cual se alimenta el voltímetro. Tendrá que medir otra fuente de alimentación para probarlo antes de decir "Funciona de maravilla" ya que este proyecto en mi caso me produjo muchos dolores de cabeza, tanto así que en estos momentos los dos que armé se me quemaron.

Intente medir otra pila por ejemplo una de un control remoto y pruebe con un multímetro para calibrarlo correctamente.

Salu2


----------



## peppe1958

Hola starex, el voltímetro funciona bien, si mido otras baterías. He hecho pruebas con baterías de 9v, de 12V y con una "mini fuente de alimentación" con 15 -12 - 9 - 5 V. y la mediciones se corresponden con aquellas hechas con un voltímetro "tradicional". El problema lo tengo cuando quiero medir, por ejemplo, la batería de 12V, que alimenta el aparato, y me da 5.86V .
A lo mejor este voltimetro no sirve para medir la misma fuente.... no se.
Un saludo


----------



## sant

No se puede medir la misma fuente???  uyy, que drama. Xq yo lo necesito para dejarlo instalado en una fuente de alimientacion que hice. ¿Como puedo hacer entonces??


----------



## starex

En esa clase de fuentes, lo que se hace es que se mide las salidas variables de una fuente. Si la salida es constante como las que venden comúnmente en las tiendas de electrónica de 5v - 12v o más, pues no creo que sea necesario.

Si se alimenta el voltímetro con una salida de 5v y se quiere medir esa misma salida no va a medir bien, debe ser alguna fuente de alimentación diferente. Eso lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## sant

Claro. Yo tengo una fuente que es regulada (+5 y -5) y regulable (desde 1.5 hasta 12v aprox. en negativo y positivo). entonces alimento al voltimetro con esa fuente y neccesito medirr las salidas regulables para poder elegir un voltaje. Entonces mi duda era: ¿Puedo alimentar y medir con la misma fuente? ¿No influye que compartan el cable a tierra? ¿o es que tal vez debería hacer una mini fuente solo para alimentar el voltimetro? sería una pena tener que hacerla puesto que en mi fuente ya ten go +5 y -5.. espero ayudaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## starex

No importa asi tengo la mia a pesar de que no funciona bien. Se alimenta con los 5v y con los -5 y listo.


----------



## titobon29

Hola a todos, tengo una duda. Cuanto consume de corriente???


----------



## tatajara

busca su datasheets que alli te dice todo
saludos


----------



## jose258

para los qe tengan problemas con este diagrama qe subieron aqui, con problemas como qe no mide mas de 20v yo tube problemas parecidos, chequen el datasheet del icl7107 armen ese esta en escala de 200mv y al los pines 30 y 31 pongan una resistencia de 1k en paralelo con estos pines y una en serie despues de la resist. de 1M una de 100k y esto hace qe el voltimetro mida hasta 199.9v yo lo probe en proto y jalo bien las terminales + y - pongan una pila, antes checar el voltaje qe tenga esta con un multimetro y con el pot de 1k lo calibran ok. espero haberles ayudado  atte. jose


----------



## serquin

Hola gente, reciban un cordial saludo.
Estoy montando el voltimetro de esta seccion, he seguido todo el hilo,perdonen mi ignorancia, pero no logro resolver una duda, donde debo conectar el voltaje de referencia para poder calibrar el voltimetro? Veo en una de las fotos de reveplac (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/) que  hace una especie de puente con unos cables, es ahi donde debo conectar el voltaje de referencia?
Ante todo muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## madness19

hola serquin, si te refieres donde se conecta el voltaje a medir entonces si es que hiciste la versión 02 de RevePlac en la esquina inferior izquierda tienes las terminales para (de izq. a der.) test o voltaje a medir son 2 y luego los otros 3 son de aliementación sino mal recuerdo es -5v gnd +5v.

El chiste de conectar un voltaje de referencia es para ver si efectivamente el voltimetro medi bien por ejemplo un cargador de un movil o celular podria ser dado que dan algo asi de 5v así que si el voltimetro lo marca funciona bien, sino pues a mover el multiturn.


Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## serquin

Hola madness19, gracias por tu aclaracion. Ya he armado el voltimetro, pero tuve un problema con la fuente que lo alimentaba, hubo una sobrecarga y el integrado literalmente exploto, por suerte compre dos, crees que ademas de el integrado se ha estropeado algo mas y de ser asi que pudo ser,no kiero tener que cambiar todos los componentes. Un saludo.


----------



## madness19

Bueno un maestro un día me dijo que de esos errores se aprende jejeje y me dijo que era mejor checar cada componente capacitancia, resistencias los displays para ver que no esten estropeados.

Saludos.


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola amigos, Saludos, tenia un par de años sin entrar al foro, en esto momentos me estaba armando el voltimetro que publicaron, pero a la hora de encenderlo el circuito los displays me marcan todos un 6, y cuando giro el trimer no pasa nada, será que me pueden ayudar con esto..

Se les agradece toda la ayuda que me puedan prestar.. Saludos!!!


----------



## Sakome

bueno la verdad no se que pueda estar pasando pero asegurate que el voltaje que quieres medir no se exceda del rango... y tambien en los pines 36 y 35 debe de haber 0.1v (para la escala de 0 +/- 199.9mv) o 1v (para la escala de 0 +/- 1.999v)
cuando descartes eso tal vez podrias dar mas informacion para que otros puedan ayudarte... eso es lo que se me ocurre por el momento...

dentro de poco tambien voy a construir uno asi que estamos en contacto


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola a todos, recién me arme el circuito nuevamente pero en esta oportunidad utilicé este diseño http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/ICL7107_volt_meter.jpg  y esta ves me quedan todos los displays en 000 y cuando coloco el pin de test en 5v los displays me quedan todos en 888. alguien tiene idea de que puedo estar haciendo mal.

Saludos

Hola a todos nuevamente, les comento que en el pin 35 y 36 el valor mas bajo que puedo obtener calibrandolo con el trimer es de 1.5 volt, actualmente cuando alimento el circuito se encienden los displays de la siguiente forma -000, cuando llevo el pin de test a 5v se encienden de esta forma -1888, tienen idea de que puede estar pasando, saludos y de ante mano gracias Sakome por sus comentarios y a todos los que me puedan ayudar.

Adicionalmente les comento que cuando conecto una batería de 1.5 volt para medirla cuando la polarizo adecuadamente se apaga el símbolo -, y cuando la polarizo mal se queda encendido el símbolo -.


----------



## canibalismo

Hola Jose mira yo he realizado el un circuito similar a este solo que sin el 7660 en vez de eso utilice 7805 y 7905(+-5v).Puede que la alimentacion sea el problema.Otro detalle el datasheet del integrado dice que la tension de referencia (el pote que ajustas en pin 35 y 36) es de 100mv para una escala de 0v-1v y por otro lado 200mv de tension de ref para una escala de 0v-2v. Pruva con eso si el circuito esta ensamblado en un protoboard no creo que haiga problemas con modificar estos detallles que te he marcado..Otra cosa no se me ocurre...haaa  una recomendacion lee el datasheet a mi me sirvio mucho para construir y configurar mi voltimetro a mi gusto es mas subi un circuito para el que lo quiera hacer yo lo pense para un tipo de tester con varios rangos de tension .. bueno eso depende en que vas a implementar tu voltimetro.. Desde ya gracias por leer..Suerte..Espero respuesta...


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola Canibalismo, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, fijate que no estoy utilizando el LM7660 porque en mi país no se consigue, yo tambien estoy utilizando el 7905 y el 7805, y ya he intentado cambiar el divisor de tension entre el pin 35 y el 36 y cuando lo coloco en 0,1 volt los displays parpadean y aparecen número aleatorios, y ya de tanto modificarlo ya no me quedan los displays  en -000 como antes, yo lo estoy montando en proto, si no es mucho abuso crees que me puedas ayudar pasándome el diagrama del circuito que tu montaste y te funciono.
Nuevamente muchas gracias por tus comentarios, saludos!!!


----------



## Sakome

Hola jose el circuito que yo monte tampoco tuvo problemas despues de ajustarle bien el voltaje que te decia antes. la diferencia es que mi circuito solo mide voltajes positivos... si gustas te lo puedo pasar


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola Sakome me parece excelente si me puedes ayudar con eso, es mas yo realmente solo lo quiero para medir voltajes positivos.

Muchas Gracias de ante mano y quedo a la espera del Circuito.


----------



## Sakome

Hola jose... mira en este circuito me hacen falta los displays porque los conecte con cables... tenia otra plaqueta solo de displays  funciona con 3 display espero te sirva...

PD: el que tiene bien hecho la board es el digital2


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola Sakome, Muchas gracias por la info, pero me puedes enviar el diagrama en algún archivo de imagen o  algun formato en el cual lo pueda visualizar, es que no pude lo pude abrir.

Saludos

Me gustaría montarlo primero en proto para después diseñar la placa.

Saludos y nuevamente Gracias

y me parece excelente que sea solo con 3 displays porque yo necesito hacer el circuito lo mas reducido posible.


----------



## Sakome

Hola jose... te envio una imagen del circuito montado... como te dije antes los displays no estan esa parte tocaria a mano


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Listo, muy agradecido por tu colaboración, por los displays no tengo problema, ya que ya los tengo cableados con el actual montaje q tengo y marca bien los número, de verdad muchas gracias, mañana compro los diodos q me faltan y te comento que tal me queda, espero lo pueda montar sin errores y me funcione, una ultima pregunta, que diodo zener utilizaste en el circuito?..


----------



## Sakome

Si no estoy mal es el diodo de 1.2V (ICL8069)... de todas maneras toda es informacion es sacada del datasheet pero ahi hay muchos circuitos y hay que saber escoger... el que te muestro nos lo ayudaron a escoger los profesores y ahora funciona super. Me comentas cualquier cosa. 

PD: tambien tengo una foto del circuito funcionando en protoboard ahora lo vi y brrrr esta realmente feo (muchos cables mal puestos) pero si sirve. Recuerda lo q*UE* te digo de ajustar con los potenciometros para que muestre justamente el voltaje que deseas


----------



## canibalismo

jose carlos hernande lope dijo:


> Hola Canibalismo, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, fijate que no estoy utilizando el LM7660 porque en mi país no se consigue, yo tambien estoy utilizando el 7905 y el 7805, y ya he intentado cambiar el divisor de tension entre el pin 35 y el 36 y cuando lo coloco en 0,1 volt los displays parpadean y aparecen número aleatorios, y ya de tanto modificarlo ya no me quedan los displays  en -000 como antes, yo lo estoy montando en proto, si no es mucho abuso crees que me puedas ayudar pasándome el diagrama del circuito que tu montaste y te funciono.
> Nuevamente muchas gracias por tus comentarios, saludos!!!



Hola de nuevo Jose aqui te adjunto mi circuito...en la pagina 8 esta mas o menos descripto.. espero te funcione tan bien como a mi...Good Luck Ver el archivo adjunto 40206


----------



## lulouch

hola este semestre me toco armar este circuito de voltimtro digital ya lo tengo para armar pero me falta la fuente que me de +/-5v y gnd  estoy usando un trafo de 2A de salidas 12 0 12 con toma central  arme uno con el 7805 y el 7905 pero solo me da los +5v el 7905 me da -8.4 ya revise el data sheet y los pines cambie los integrados los condensadores pero sigue igual alguien tendra un esquema que funcione y probado por favor.


----------



## madness19

mmm que raro, que voltaje tiene de entrada el 7905? serán unos 18V? si realizaste el voltimetro digital con el ICL7107 seria bueno como sugerencia usar la alimentación de una batería como los tester´s convencionales si lo deseas te podría proporcionar la pcb que hice para la alimentación del voltimetro. Trabaja con una batería de 9 volts el regulador 7805 me entrega +5V y el creo es 7660 me entrega la parte negativa así tengo ambos voltajes para usar mi voltimetro, te lo dejo de una vez espero te sirva un saludo.


Ver el archivo adjunto AlimentaciÃ³n de voltimetro digital.rar


----------



## lulouch

madness19 graxias, usas esa fuente en tu voltimetro con ICL7107? el tierra no es necesario verdad? ya que el tierra y el negativo estan unidos segun la placa  y segun reveplac... bueno procedere a armarlo y te cuento 1 pregunta mas... los 3 condensadores electroliticos son de 10uf? ya que a uno le falta en valor,  tambien la bornera de 2 es para la bateria y la bornera de 3 es + - y gnd?


----------



## madness19

lulouch dijo:


> madness19 graxias, usas esa fuente en tu voltimetro con ICL7107? el tierra no es necesario verdad? ya que el tierra y el negativo estan unidos segun la placa  y segun reveplac... bueno procedere a armarlo y te cuento 1 pregunta mas... los 3 condensadores electroliticos son de 10uf? ya que a uno le falta en valor,  tambien la bornera de 2 es para la bateria y la bornera de 3 es + - y gnd?



Hola te comento, pues yo creo que si es necesario jejeje al menos en este circuito, veras en la bornera de 2 es para la bateria +/- la otra es para la salida +5V gnd -5V así jejeje, revise el archivo en .pcb y tiene dos capacitores electroliticos de 10uf y uno de 470uf, en los ceramicos uno es de 0.1uf y 0.33uf checalo para que sepas donde va cada uno, el C.I. es el 7660, espero te sirva de ayuda amigo avisame cualquier cosa saludos.


----------



## lulouch

gracias por la respues acabo de ver los valores de los condensadores y si estan ahi uhm.. lo que no sale es RG1 el transistor cual es? si me va a dar el positivo deberia ser el 7805 verdad? y una pregunta mas acabo de imprimir el pcb del voltimetro digital de reveplac y bueno tengo una duda sobre el pdf que subio lo compare con el primero y este esta al reves y casi lo plancho en baquelita aqui adjunto el primero que subio y dijo k no estaba en tamaño real y el otro que subio pero a mi parecer el primero esta al reves por que el segundo tambien biene con un pdf de la armado y coinciden los componentes con la vista de pcb el segundo( pcb-voltimetro.pdf ) esta bien me confirmarias para comenzar con el plancahdo?. gracias.


----------



## madness19

Hola lulouch si te das cuenta el pdf PCB - voltimetro y el vistas voltimetro son el mismo, estos son de la misma versión de voltimetro como veras es la V2 yo imprimi el de PCB - voltimetro con ese realice mi voltimetro no esta volteado si observas el de vistas indica como van a ir soldados los display de 7 segmentos de anodo común. Imprime ese te servirá, ahora te recomiendo que al imprimirlo te fijes que este en la escala correcta lo que pasa es que la primera vez que imprimi salio pequeña y con esto no entraron los componentes bien malo para mi porque tuve que hacer otra placa también te recomiendo que al soldar el zócalo para los display´s no lo insertes tanto en la pcb porque sino no podrás soldar cómodamente yo cometi ese error la mitad se me hundio un poco más que el otro y me costo para soldar, cualquier cosa que necesites avisame saludos.

Edito: El regulador si es el 7805 para que te de +5V.


----------



## lulouch

madness19 gracias si tienes razon vere que los componentes entren por que a veces el pdf no lo imprimen al 100%  y tengo la idea de ponerle espadines hembra como zocalos del los display para poder sacarlos porsealcaso se quemen gracias por tu ayuda y tu tiempo =)!


----------



## madness19

De nada ya sabes para eso estamos, suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## matiascatone

Hola que tal??... mira estoy queriendo comprar los componentes para armar el circuito y me piden los nombres exactos de los componentes... osea... y mi unica duda es sobre los capacitores c3 c5?? puede ser que sean ceramicos??,...espero tu respuesta.... gracias!!


----------



## madness19

matiascatone dijo:


> Hola que tal??... mira estoy queriendo comprar los componentes para armar el circuito y me piden los nombres exactos de los componentes... osea... y mi unica duda es sobre los capacitores c3 c5?? puede ser que sean ceramicos??,...espero tu respuesta.... gracias!!



Hola amigo ijoles creo que si deben ser de poliester ambos no eh visto a alguien que lo arme con ceramicos.


Un saludo.


----------



## lulouch

hola madness19 de nuevo por aqui, aun trato de imprimir el pcb del voltimetro digital pero no me coinciden los componentes de otro lado me funciono la fuente que me proporcionaste gracias, es verdad los condensadores C3 y C5 a mi me los dieron ceramicos en la tienda de electronica  mejor los comprare de poliester.


----------



## madness19

Hola, jejeje disculpa la demora yo lo abria los archivos .pdf con adobe reader y le checando me di cuenta que estaba en 52% y le movi para que cambiará a 92% y salio perfecto, me parece que en este mismo tema comente esa experiencia y como lo resolvi.

Una duda sus voltimetros están midiendo más de 20V esque el mio nunca midio más de 19.94V no se que onda y eso que le puse creo la resistencia de 12k, un saludo.

En la pagina 12 comentario #222 esta la explicación que di para resolver el problema de la impresión del circuito de reveplac, un saludo.


----------



## lulouch

hola madness19 pues si en mi compu habro normal en pdf pero cuando voi al ciber a imprimirlo me sale mas chica la imagen y me dicen que no se puede modificar al 100% por que asi biene buascare otrto lugar donde imprimar en papel para hacer placas  uhm...  lo imprimiste al 92%??  io estoy k trato de imprimir el pdf al 100%.. bueno seguire intentando graciaz.


----------



## carson314

Hola que tal estuve viendo como progresa este proyecto y me parecio excelente ,solo tengo unas dudas:
Estoy haciendo una fuente de voltaje de +-30v, es decir queva de 0 a 30v o 0 a -30v, mi duda es como podria modificar el circuito para que me puedas mostrar esos valores en la salida de los display es para C.D.
espero su ayuda
Pd. Que diseño me conviene el que se puso al inicio del foro o el de canibalismo o cual otro me recomiendan???
Pd2. Algunas recomendaciones para iniciar el proyecto por que la verdad me cuesta entender los circuitos, imaginense yo me enfoco mas a la programacion con java,c++,etc, y pues cambiarme a esta area es totalemente desconocido
Pd3. Con que alimento el display con una pila o como¿
De verdad espero su ayuda pronto, en cuanto lo termine les mostrare mi fuente terminada con todo lo que use, por cierto les paso el diseño de mi circuito


----------



## retrofit

carson314 dijo:


> Hola que tal estuve viendo como progresa este proyecto y me parecio excelente ,solo tengo unas dudas:
> Estoy haciendo una fuente de voltaje de +-30v, es decir queva de 0 a 30v o 0 a -30v, mi duda es como podria modificar el circuito para que me puedas mostrar esos valores en la salida de los display es para C.D.
> espero su ayuda
> Pd. Que diseño me conviene el que se puso al inicio del foro o el de canibalismo o cual otro me recomiendan???
> Pd2. Algunas recomendaciones para iniciar el proyecto por que la verdad me cuesta entender los circuitos, imaginense yo me enfoco mas a la programacion con java,c++,etc, y pues cambiarme a esta area es totalemente desconocido
> Pd3. Con que alimento el display con una pila o como¿
> De verdad espero su ayuda pronto, en cuanto lo termine les mostrare mi fuente terminada con todo lo que use, por cierto les paso el diseño de mi circuito



Buenos días Carson314.
En el circuito que propones hay un par de cosas que no son muy correctas.
En primer lugar C1 y C2 son de un valor muy bajo para poder filtrar correctamente.
Con los valores que propones para R1/R4 y R2/R3 solo conseguirás variaciones de tensión de entre 1.25V y 27.3V en ambas ramas.
En cuanto a C1 y C2, dependiendo de la intensidad máxima que pretendas sacar de esta fuente, necesitarás un mínimo de 4700 uF (microfaradios).
En esa configuración de los LM317 - LM337 la mínima tensión que dará la fuente será de 1,25v por ambas ramas.
El Puente rectificador que vás a utilizar es un 3N248, ten en cuenta que este puente es para 1,5Amperios, quizás se te quede un poco justo.
En el esquema no pones, o no lo he visto, la tensión que habrá en el secundatio del transformador, ten en cuenta que si quieres asegurarte una buena regulación,  necesitarás tener en cada rama del secundario una tensión de ~33 voltios pero esto implica una gran disipación de potencia a bajas tensiones de salida y con la máxima intensidad.
En cuanto los medidores digitale realizados en torno al ICL7107, es una buena opción. En este foro encontrarás mucha información al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## carson314

Primero que nada gracias por responder pronto, ahora tengo otras dudas que regulador.de voltaje me conviene utilizar? 2 es necesario colocar en paralelo otros.2 capacitores cerámicas?. Y por último te comentó que el rectificador que ocupo aguanta 5 amperes


----------



## retrofit

carson314 dijo:


> Primero que nada gracias por responder pronto, ahora tengo otras dudas que regulador.de voltaje me conviene utilizar? 2 es necesario colocar en paralelo otros.2 capacitores cerámicas?. Y por último te comentó que el rectificador que ocupo aguanta 5 amperes



La elección del LM317 es buena opción para una intensidad máxima de 1,5A
En cuanto al 3N248 y según el Data Sheet del fabricante es de 1,5A... adjunto PDF.
Con poner en paralelo 2 condensadores cerámicos no ayudas mucho ya que lo que necesitas son varios miles de microFaradios.
Sobre ¿Cuál es el regulador que más teconviene utilizar? eso depende de la corriente máxima vallas a necesitar pero la elección LM317-LM337 no es mala elección, siempre se puede poner un transistor en paralelo para aumentar la corriente suministrada.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Tenes un par de opciones más, por ejemplo el LM350 que viene en cápsula TO3 metálica y soporta hasta 3A y el LM338 que soporta hasta 5A

La circuiteria externa es plenamente compatible entre ellos, bajate la hoja de datos de estos CI e incluso en el sitio de National Semiconductor encontrars notas de aplicación muy interesantes


----------



## carson314

Entonces creen que cambiando los capacitores a 4700uf mi tension vaya de 0 a 30 v o que hay que configurar mas,???, ademas me dicen que cambie los 1uf por ceramicos para reducir el ruido, esta bien que los cambie?


----------



## pandacba

Para darte una ide sobre lo que preguntas busca las notas de aplicación de National contestaran esa y otras preguntas y veras otros aspectos que seguro ni siquiera tienes en cuenta


----------



## retrofit

carson314 dijo:


> Entonces creen que cambiando los capacitores a 4700uf mi tension vaya de 0 a 30 v o que hay que configurar mas,???, ademas me dicen que cambie los 1uf por ceramicos para reducir el ruido, esta bien que los cambie?



Te repito lo comentado más arriba...
_Con los valores que propones para R1/R4 y R2/R3 solo conseguirás variaciones de tensión de entre 1.25V y 27.3V en ambas ramas._
No es cuestión de cambiar valores de los condensadores.
No encontrarás condensadores cerámicos de 1uF.
Sigue los consejos de pandacba, te serán de gran utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## lulouch

hola aki dejo unas fotos de mi voltimetro digital armado y funcionando al 100%  gracias x su ayuda! y graxias x los datos y el tiempo madness 19


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO

buen dia, saludos. llevo dias intentando hechar a andar mi voltmetro, hoy al fin lo he logrado gracias a una sugerencia que por hay he leído (usar una fuente de computadora) esto debido a que aca en cuernavaca mor no hay grandes distribuidoras de componentes electricos y no había encontrado un regulador para -5 volts por eso habia parado sin embargo tube que deshuesar un cpu que ya tenia viejo, y de este modo lo logre, ---solo una duda mi voltmetro varia demasiado creen que cambiando el potencio-metro a uno multivuelta lo estabilice---- ya he leido todo los coments ¿a alguien le paso lo mismo? ayuda por favor . su amigo guillermo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, si no consigues un regulador LM7905 por ejem. existe la forma de utilizar un LM7805.


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO

Mi maldito regulador varia demasiado, ya tiene todo bien,  le puse el pot de 10k multivuelta y ni asi lo hice trabajar bien.
Sera que le falta las resistencias al 1% creen que  eso sea el problema


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, que regulador estas utilizando?


----------



## madness19

Hola no entendi bien cual es tu problema, por ahi publique una solución para la alimentación del voltimetro es con un 7660 para el voltaje negativo y el positivo es el 7805 de esa forma regulas los 9v que se usan en la batería que alimenta el circuito, lulouch que bueno que te funciono el voltimetro te felicito solo una pregunta: mide más de 20V??? es que el mio nunca midio más de eso jejeje, un saludo.


----------



## retrofit

Muchos utilizamos como voltímetro el ICL7107 y nos encontramos con el problema de la tensión negativa necesaria para su funcionamiento.
Una solución sencilla y barata es la siguiente.
Seguramente muchos disponemos de alguna antigua tarjeta de RED en desuso, casi todas estas tarjetas llevan un CI que es un convertidor DC/DC, este convertidor tiene una entrada de 5V y una salida de 9V, lo importante es que  la salida de 9V no está referenciada al negativo, esto quiere decir que los 9V son flotantes, si ponemos el positivo a GND tendremos una fuente de -9V.
Solo queda poner un regulador tipo 7905 para tener los -5V.
Os dejo una foto del uno de estos convertidores DC/DC, es el módulo más grande marcado como HO5UO9S, no necesariamente tiene que ser este modelo, ya que depende del fabricante...
Yo la utilizo para sacar los 13V para un programador de PIC, sumo los 9V a los 5V de la alimentación de esa forma tengo 14V y por medio de un diodo en serie obtengo los 13,3V necesarios.

Saludos


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO

Hola nuevamente alguien me puede aclarar bien a que voltaje debo de alimentar el icl7170 yo pensÉ que era a 5 y -5 pero al parecer por lo que e leÍdo arriba lo estaba alimentando mal ya que se debe de alimentar a 9 ( segÚn lo que e leÍdo) ademas en las primeras imÁgenes que observe en el foro de el voltmetro ya terminado pude observar un par de rectÁngulos azules de considerable volumen alguien me puede indicar que son estos.acaso son otro tipo de resistencias.


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO

Ademas una pregunta que se va a ver un poco ingenua pero prefiero hacerla a quedarme ignorante de esto.. He leÍdo en un foro xxxx que un tipo necesitaba alimentar un circuito con -10 volts y lo Único que segÚn el realizo fue que invirtiÓ los polos de una fuente de 10v es esto correcto o es una blasfemia de la electrÓnica... ????????????????????????


----------



## lulouch

hola madness19  si me mide hasta 32v que hasta ahi da mi fuente un compañero mio tubo el mismo problema despues de 20v se vuelve lo*C*o pero el mio no... y eso *QUE* le puse el R3 de 10K no*-*se.. esta igual al mio y solo le mide correcto hasta 20v y el mio hasta los 32v



hey madness19 tienes alguna fuente regulable con proteccion? pues acabe de hacer uno todo bien pero cuando le pongo carga el voltaje vaja unso voltios y el transistor D1047 me calienta demasiado estoy usando el LM317 y el D1047 no tengo idea en lo que estoy fallando ya revise el esquema los componentes las pistas y nada...  aqui te adjunto el pcb hecho en pcb wizard haber si le echas un ojo.


----------



## madness19

OoGUILLERMOoO dijo:


> Hola nuevamente alguien me puede aclarar bien a que voltaje debo de alimentar el icl7170 yo pensÉ que era a 5 y -5 pero al parecer por lo que e leÍdo arriba lo estaba alimentando mal ya que se debe de alimentar a 9 ( segÚn lo que e leÍdo) ademas en las primeras imÁgenes que observe en el foro de el voltmetro ya terminado pude observar un par de rectÁngulos azules de considerable volumen alguien me puede indicar que son estos.acaso son otro tipo de resistencias.



Hola el voltimetro se alimenta con +/- 5V publique un pequeño circuito el cual se usa una batería de 9V para alimentar y te da los +/- 5V necesarios para alimentar el voltimetro, se usa un 7805 y un 7660 para el negativo, los rectangulos azules me parece que son capacitores de poliester.


Un saludo.




OoGUILLERMOoO dijo:


> Ademas una pregunta que se va a ver un poco ingenua pero prefiero hacerla a quedarme ignorante de esto.. He leÍdo en un foro xxxx que un tipo necesitaba alimentar un circuito con -10 volts y lo Único que segÚn el realizo fue que invirtiÓ los polos de una fuente de 10v es esto correcto o es una blasfemia de la electrÓnica... ????????????????????????



Con respecto a esto yo solo eh medido al revés jejeje (cuando no usaba los colores rojo y negro para mis puntas) pero nunca eh hecho eso aunque si fuera así entonces no tendría sentido alguno la existencia de las fuentes de voltajes negativos, es mi humilde opinión.





lulouch dijo:


> hola madness19  si me mide hasta 32v que hasta ahi da mi fuente un compañero mio tubo el mismo problema despues de 20v se vuelve lo*C*o pero el mio no... y eso *QUE* le puse el R3 de 10K no*-*se.. esta igual al mio y solo le mide correcto hasta 20v y el mio hasta los 32v
> 
> 
> 
> hey madness19 tienes alguna fuente regulable con proteccion? pues acabe de hacer uno todo bien pero cuando le pongo carga el voltaje vaja unso voltios y el transistor D1047 me calienta demasiado estoy usando el LM317 y el D1047 no tengo idea en lo que estoy fallando ya revise el esquema los componentes las pistas y nada...  aqui te adjunto el pcb hecho en pcb wizard haber si le echas un ojo.




Hola hice una para mi voltaje negativo porque compré un LM333 y no funciono, use el LM337, el TIP3055 Y el BD135 lo lei en un libro y por aquí me dieron una mano también , no tengo el archivo en livewire pero te pongo el link, la fuente originalmente la había planeado para un trafo de 36V a 3A por eso las entradas de los reguladores fijos tienen resistencias, la parte que te interesaría es la parte variable negativa. Espero te sirva de ayuda al menos un saludo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-regulada-0-30v-3a-47887/

Es el comentario 17.


----------



## Mostdistortion

solo aclarar que la mayoría de las preguntas aquí dichas están todas resueltas en el datasheet (me baso en el de intersil)

ICL7107 tiene salida para displays de ánodo común, y se alimenta con -5v GND y +5v
ICL7106 tiene salida directa para LCD no multiplexado y se alimenta con 9v

preguntas como éstas?

*Puedo medir mi propia fuente?*
si, pero tenés que unir el -Vin a tu GND de la fuente, usando la fuente partida de -5v GND y +5v (Hoja número 11, aplicación típica 12)

*Necesito sí o sí el -5v? como puedo alimentarlo teniendo sólo +5v?*
por supuesto, y hay muchísimas formas: una es usando un ICL7660, que está el datasheet, hoja 10 en el apartado ICL7107 power suplies

otra forma es con un CD4009 con el esquemático en la misma hoja, con una limitación que supongo que a quien le interese, se tomará la molestia de leerlo

otra forma mas es alimentarlo solo entre +5v y GND, esquema en hoja 12, figura 16, pero en este caso no pueden leer su propia fuente GND y Vin son necesariamente distintos (pero sirve para alimentarlo, por ejemplo, con un viejo cargador de celular, mientras tenga voltaje entre: 5 y 5.5V y corriente superior a 300mA)

puedo calcular los valores de los componentes?
No en varias cosas, para eso ellos te dan los valores recomendados, querés calcular algo? hoja 5 ahí tenés lo que hay para calcular, en base a "nada" fórmulas que te dan ellos, en integrados de este tipo, es así y hay que tomarlo "por definición" (aunque suelen haber algunas fórmulas que las explican, con curvas de diodos, logarítmos, y propiedades del silicio)

*Querés asegurarte de que tu diseño es bueno?*
*LEÉ el datasheet completo*, y vas a descubrir varias cosas más, si tu línea es de 50Hz, ya el circuito es distinto que el que fué tantas veces publicado (motivos del rechazo de modo común)
no te interesa la escala de 200mV? podés ajustar para que lea a 2V sin resistencias (depende de tu circuito, figura 15) y así ganarías menos problemas con ruido

*vas a medir la señal de algún sensor?*
Figura 17, un poco de puente de wheatstone no le viene mal a nadie


Nadie en internet ha "inventado" nada nuevo en este IC, todos han sacado todo lo que ustedes vieron del datasheet, así que pienso que lo mejor es recurrir a la fuente original, y la mas confiable, el datasheet del fabricante y usar lo que éste recomienda (OJO hay valores distinos de los recomendados para cada aplicación particular, leer no le hace mal a nadie)

y creo que hoy no me levanté muy amigable si es que se nota mi mal humor

Saludos.


----------



## adrianleal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con esta configuración



Hola Fogonazo
Tengo que presentar la lectura de un pirometro de manera que se vea a distancia, compre 3 display de 7 segmentos el SA40-19SRWA de 100mm Anodo comun.
El pirometro presenta la lectura en un display de 7 seg comun de anodo comun trabajando con un ICL7107CPL.
Lo que hice fue conectar Anodo de SA40-19SRWA a 13Vol, e intercalar un ULN2803 entre el catodo de los segmentos y una resistencia serie a cada salida del ULN trabajando con una tencion de 13 Vol aproximadamente, tuve que usar una fuente extra para alimentar los display y los ULN conectando las GND de ambas fuentes.
Tomo señal de cada display de 7 seg de los que estan conectados directamente al ICL7107CPL y conecto las entradas del ULN, el pin 9 de este lo conecto a tierra y el pin 10 a 13 Vol.
Esto lo hice con los pins 1 a 5 de las unidades de 7 seg, sin desconectar los displays del ICL7107.

Se encienden los segmentos de abajo y el punto y quedan encendidos y por mas que se modifique la lectura de temperatura; no se modifica el encendido de los segmentos en el display agregado SA40-19SRWA

no se que hago mal y o de donde saco un circuito para lograr esto??

Agradezco toda ayuda
muy bueno este proyecto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo sube el esquema en un formato imagen para que todos podamos observar, sobre la forma en que realizas el conexionado de tu display.-


----------



## adrianleal

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo sube el esquema en un formato imagen para que todos podamos observar, sobre la forma en que realizas el conexionado de tu display.-



Hola Roberto Gracias por tu interes adjunto el esquema, espero se entienda, con este circuito el dis 7 seg mostraba cualquier verdura. Espero puedan ayudarme

Gracias a todos


----------



## adrianleal

Hola de nuevo 

Creo haber encontrado el problema principal,   el disp 7 seg muestra cualquier verdura, porque las salidas del ULN2803, invierten la señal, así que tendría que intercalar un integrado en las entradas, que las invierta, para obtener lo real en las salidas. 

Estoy en lo correcto   ??

Cualquier sugerencia para mejorar el circuito es bien venida.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Deneb

RevePlac dijo:


> Hola a todos, acá les dejo les dejo un par de mejoras al PCB, le coloque conectores para poder hacer la conexión a la fuente de alimentación y el test mas fácil y cómodo.
> Lo más importante es que le reimprimí el PCB en un nuevo PDF ya que el programa que use anteriormente me redujo un poco el PCB en el PDF y variaba un poco del original. Con el programa que lo realice ahora quedo perfecto.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno estoy haciendo el voltímetro, pero no funciona no se queda en triple cero para proceder el ajuste, y no entiendo muy bien lo de ajuste de referencia, pongo el multímetro en el pin 35 y 36 y dejo 1v, pero no mide nada, dejo unas fotos que e echo para que me ayudéis, ya que estoy loco con esto, gracias.


----------



## Jorge Cha

Deneb,yo realice algo similar hace unas semanas, y me encontré con el mismo problema, a fin de cuentas puse una resistencia de 100kohms conectada entre 5v y un extremo del pot de 10kohms , a la salida tenia aprox. 2.45 en la entrada de Ref.HI y 2.13 en la entrada de Ref.Lo y me funciona bien.

Una pregunta para ti, tienes algún resistor conectado entre las terminales de entrada analógica 30 , 31??


----------



## Deneb

Jorge Cha dijo:


> Deneb,yo realice algo similar hace unas semanas, y me encontré con el mismo problema, a fin de cuentas puse una resistencia de 100kohms conectada entre 5v y un extremo del pot de 10kohms , a la salida tenia aprox. 2.45 en la entrada de Ref.HI y 2.13 en la entrada de Ref.Lo y me funciona bien.
> 
> Una pregunta para ti, tienes algún resistor conectado entre las terminales de entrada analógica 30 , 31??



Si, tengo un resistencia como dice el esquema, he probado de todo y no funciona.


----------



## Jorge Cha

Ok, mira puedes agregar un capacitor de 100nf entre la linea de +5V y tierra, y otro más entre la linea de -5V y tierra, eso te ayudara.

Y checa este diagrama, lo interesante esta en que el pin 32 (común) solo esta conectado al pin 35 (RefLO) diferente a lo mostrado en el datasheet del integrado. 
Y la IN- (pin30) va a tierra, si agregas el resistor de 10 kohms (entre 21 y 31), se ampliara el rango de entrada, es decir pasara de 0-2V (sin ese resistor) a 0-20V  (con una de 1.2kohms) ó 0-200V (con una de 12kohms) checa algo de eso, si te es de utilidad.
Una ves que obtengas algo en los displays (aunque parezca ruido) ajusta con el pot, hasta obtener 000





SALUDOS


----------



## Deneb

Ok voy a probar.


----------



## userdaniel

Hola, estoy armando una fuente variable con un lm317 de 1.4 a 15 volts. Estoy utilizando el IC7107 para medir el voltaje de salida, comparándolo con la lectura de un voltímetro digital, funciona perfectamente de 1.4 a 7 volts, pero al superar ese voltaje, los displays se quedan en 7, 7.3, pero no suben más, ya chequé las pistas de mi pcb, intenté calibrar el preset y los componentes y todo están correctos, he estado manipulando el integrado con pinzas, pero tal vez accidentalmente llegué a tocar las terminales. Además estoy utilizando un 7805 y un 7905, me dan 5.0v y -4.91v respectivamente, al probar el integrado junto con los displays, el 7905 se calienta poco, pero el regulador positivo se calienta demasiado incluso con un disipador mas o menos grande (Vin es de 18 volts). Es el segundo integrado que compro, el anterior hace algo parecido y estoy seguro de que ese se dañó porque no me di cuenta de que se juntaron las pistas en un pcb anterior al que lo conecté.
Estoy pensando en comprar otro más, pero antes quisiera consultarlos, mis preguntas son:
¿Es normal que se caliente tanto el 7805?
¿Está dañado el integrado? 
Les adjunto el diseño del pcb (son 2 en realidad, puenteados entre sí) por si hay algo mal. 
Espero no repetir alguna pregunta ya respondida, saludos.


----------



## ronyho

Hola amigos del foro de tiempo que entro, me estoy armando este proyecto pero me compre el CI. icl7106 y no funciona solo aparece puros 8 lo voy a cambiar por el 7107 y a ver como me va, con respecto al voltaje negativo no encontre el icl7660 y vi un circuito que entrega voltaje negativo mi pregunta es si este circuito servida para este proyecto lo arme en protoboard y me entraga en el voltaje positivo +4.9v. y en el negativo -4.8v. los zener son de 5.1v. quisiera saber si sirve o no?


----------



## calillon

hola, soy nuevo en esto y quisiera preguntarte algo sobre el esquema, quisiera saber en que rango esta comprendido para mostrar los voltajes en el display's  si  mide voltajes negativos o solo positivos de antemano gracias.......


----------



## Fogonazo

calillon dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en esto y quisiera preguntarte algo sobre el esquema, quisiera saber en que rango esta comprendido para mostrar los voltajes en el display's  si  mide voltajes negativos o solo positivos de antemano gracias.......



Lo que estas consultando figura en el datasheet del integrado ICL7107


----------



## Cezare

man una pregunta como adapto ese multimetro para que me regule solo de 0 a 99??? usando solo 2 displays gracias!!


----------



## alfonsoceballos

Jorge Cha dijo:


> Ok, mira puedes agregar un capacitor de 100nf entre la linea de +5V y tierra, y otro más entre la linea de -5V y tierra, eso te ayudara
> Y checa este diagrama, lo interesante esta en que el pin 32 (común) solo esta conectado al pin 35 (RefLO) diferente a lo mostrado en el datasheet del integrado.
> Y la IN- (pin30) va a tierra, si agregas el resistor de 10 kohms (entre 21 y 31), se ampliara el rango de entrada, es decir pasara de 0-2V (sin ese resistor) a 0-20V  (con una de 1.2kohms) ó 0-200V (con una de 12kohms) checa algo de eso, si te es de utilidad.
> Una ves que obtengas algo en los displays (aunque parezca ruido) ajusta con el pot, hasta obtener 000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALUDOS



Hola una pregunta en el casa del voltimetro con este diagrama Cuales serían sus datos de calibracion si es que hay y cuales son sus niveles de tolerancia?


----------



## MrAlphonse

Bueno, pues agradesco mucho la info que encontre aqui, hice el voltimetro y quedo jalando como sedita, me encontre con varios problemas :S pero mas que nada fue por un error que "vi" en el diagrama, pues yo segui el diagrama y no la PCB que montan al principio... y bueno, en fin... ya el problema quedo solucionado... al mio, le agregue la fuente simetrica en la misma placa les adjunto unas imagenes... y si funciona genial. Recomendación para los que tengan problemas, lean todos los comentarios, es tedioso si, pero se encuentra mucha info importante; y tambien lean la Datasheet del integrado... ¬¬ ahi encontre la solucion a mi problema.


----------



## Fogonazo

MrAlphonse dijo:


> Bueno, pues agradesco mucho la info que encontre aqui, hice el voltimetro y quedo jalando como sedita, me encontre con varios problemas :S pero mas que nada fue por un error que "vi" en el diagrama, pues yo segui el diagrama y no la PCB que montan al principio... y bueno, en fin... ya el problema quedo solucionado... al mio, le agregue la fuente simetrica en la misma placa les adjunto unas imagenes... y si funciona genial. Recomendación para los que tengan problemas, lean todos los comentarios, es tedioso si, pero se encuentra mucha info importante; y tambien lean la Datasheet del integrado... ¬¬ ahi encontre la solucion a mi problema.



! Gracias por comentar ¡

Si agregas cual es el detalle que encontraste, posiblemente le hagas la vida mas sencilla a otro usuario que desee hacer el voltímetro.


----------



## MrAlphonse

Lo que pasa es que, no se si yo estoy ciego o que paso, pero en el diagrama principal "yo" no note el nodo que une las terminales 30 y 32. Aclaro, mi problema fue con el diagrama, yo me base en él, no en la PCB que se maneja; como tengo acostumbrado siempre marco los nodos de una union :S y me fui con la idea de que no habia nada que las uniera (observa la union entre las terminales 32 y 35 y veras la existencia de puntos que podrian tomarse como nodos, pero en la 30 con 32 no se nota :S y yo me fui con la finta :S).

En fin, y pues lo solucione viendo (primero) el datasheet, despues entonando una oración (hice la conexión y espere que no se cargara el IC, jejejeje) y despues comprobando que en la PCB aparecia la conexion entre las terminales 30 y 32... ¬¬ ya te imaginaras la cara que puse despues de 2 intentos fallidos en placa y echandole la culpa a capacitores, en fin, de esas cosas que me hacen decir "soy un ...." jajajajaja... en fin.

En si, lo que se debe de hacer es analizar bien el diagrama y la PCB... y el datasheet por si las dudas... jajajaja cambie la resistencia R5 (470 KΩ) por la que marca el datasheet (47 KΩ) y jala estupendo.

Y nuevamente, gracias por la info.


----------



## starex

Alphonse disculpa una pregunta boba, pero entonces usted hizo el PCB y no uso el de reveplac, segun entiendo.

Por lo del datasheet el problema que tenemos muchos es que nos da flogera leer algo que no sabemos si va funcionar. Es mejor basarse en algo que si funciona. Peor aun en el instituto en el que estudié me dieron un modelo completamente distinto al que muestran aquí, en el datasheet dice muy claro que se deben usar voltajes de alimentaci´pon de +5 y -5 y aca usaron un 555 en el voltaje negativo aun no entiendo para que o como.

Ahora en este momento tengo el problema que no he sido capaz de un encontrar un trimer de 20k y el voltimetro mide como 9 voltios mas de lo que debería mostrar. Pienso cambiar la resistencia del divisor de voltaje a ver si tengo mejor suerte. Ya he quemado como 10 integrados (que no son baratos en mi tierra como 10.000 pesos unos 5.5 dolares mas o menos) o no se si esto esta errado.

Agradezco que me ayuden con sus comentarios que veo que este tema se ha movido bastante desde la ulima vez que entre.


----------



## MrAlphonse

Mira, el circuito que te presentan al inicio del POST "Funciona al 100 %", el PCB que yo use lo hice yo para tener una fuente de alimentacion dentro de la misma placa y acomodar bien algunos componentes, yo lei el Datasheet por que (por un momento de tonteria mia) me brinque un "puente" que se tiene que hacer, no es malo leer los datasheets, es engorroso para quienes no estamos acostumbrados. En conclusion:

*El circuito es funcional al 100%
*Elije bien la escala a la que lo vas a tener funcionando para elejir la resistencia de manera correcta
*El potenciometro de 20K es recomendable, peroooooo puedes usar uno mayor, creo que la funcion del potenciometro es simplemente de divisor de voltaje y por lo tanto sirve solo para dar el voltaje de referencia (corrijanme si me equivoco). En mi caso, mi potenciometro (el azul que se muestra en las fotografias) es de 1M, entonces, dime tu si no crees que se puede usar otro de diferente valor?.
*En cuestion del uso de los capacitores, pues yo utilice los famosos "de lenteja" y tengo una gran estabilidad.
*La alimentación recomendada para el circuito que aqui se postea es necesariamente de ±5V.


Cualquier duda lee toooodos los mensajes que aqui se postean (son muchos, si, pero quizas alguno te despeje tus dudas), si no encuentras respuesta, entonces si, vuelve a preguntar.


----------



## starex

Gracias por tu respuesta alfonse, de hecho mi uniopn al foro fue precisamente por este hilo. Como puedes observar ya habia posteado antes porque he tenido bastantes dolores de cabeza con este circuito, algunas veces porque no funciona y otras por no poder encontrar los componentes exactos.

De todas maneras a manera de experimento, voy a tratar de conseguir un trimmer de mayor ohm para probar lo que me dices. En mi caso use una resistencia de 20k como acompañante del potenciometro para el divisor de voltaje.

En cuanto a los capacitores, los que son de poliester (220n y 47n) los conseguiste de lenteja? 

De nuevo gracias por tu respuesta, seguiré batallando con esto.


----------



## MrAlphonse

Si, si los consegui de lenteja, me los vendian de tantalio a 400 V y tambien entraban perfecto en la placa, pero, como ya tenia unos de lenteja en casa ocupe los de lenteja. Espero y tengas suerte.


----------



## starex

Bueno he hecho los cambios sugeridos por Alphonse y aparentemente el resultado ha sido satisfactorio. Me he sacad un ojo buscando la resistencia de 12 k y le cambie el trimmer por uno de 1M y la verdad es que es bastante preciso.

Hice las pruebas con una pila de 1.5 V, una de 9 V y dos adaptadores de 12 Voltios y las medidas (claro esta que después de su correspondiente calibración) han salido bien. EN este momento estoy aramando una fuente de voltaje variable basada en LM317T y voy a probar los nuevos resultados a ver que pasa.

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias y cualquier cosa sigo por aca a la orden.


----------



## MrAlphonse

Eso es bueno hermano, bien por ti, y una sugerencia cuando sea montado en protoboard cualquier circuito, puedes poner los arreglos en serie o paralelo de resistencias para sacar el valor deseado, a veces nos enfocamos en que queremos un elemento con el valor deseado y nos enfrascamos en ello, sin recordar cosas basicas como los arreglos en serie y/o paralelo con los que si tenemos... jajajajaja yo tampoco tenia (en su momento) la de 12 K, me la monte con unas de 10K y (2) 1K. Que bueno que ya te quedo el voltimetro...


----------



## powerful

Buenos dias FORISTAS, en los circuitos que he visto (no he armado ninguno, soy de la vieja escuela y coloco los voltimetros y Amperimetros de aguja) siempre he notado la lectura con un solo decimal.
 Si deseo medir voltajes alrededor de 1VDC y que tengan 03 decimales ( por ejemplo: 1.234V) como coloco el punto decimal . He leido todo el post y el datasheet del ICL7107 y veo que el punto decimal no se desplaza automáticamente de dígito a dígito.¿ La colocación del punto decimal es manual o me equivoco ?
SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!!


----------



## starex

powerful la cosa con este voltimetro es que esta diseñado para medir cualquier variedad de voltajes segun nuestras necesidades.

Revisa el mensaje de reveplac y el archivo adjunto que contiene el esquema del circuito. Si observas con detalle veras que hay 3 o 4 puntos donde se puede conectar el punto decimal. De igual manera indica cuales son las resistencias que hay que usar en el divisor de voltaje para este proposito.

Nos cuentas si lo encontraste.

Salu2


----------



## powerful

Starex, gracias por tu aclaración, lo que sucede es que tengo unos voltímetros comprados que utilizan el ICL7107 fababricados para alimentarse con 220Vac . Cuando con el variac les subo el voltaje a VIN gradualmente desde  0Vac hasta 300Vac ,que es el rango de lectura del voltimetro, no me indicaba los decimales sube de voltio en voltio. Ahora que he leído el post y el datasheet comprendo el porqué. Pensaba que el punto decimal se desplazaría automaticamente como si fuese autorango, veo que tengo que adaptarlo;" meterle más electrónica" para convertirlo en autorango.

Saludos Foristas!!!


----------



## starex

Tener en cuenta que para generar una salida negativa se necesita una fuente negativa, de resto no hay problema. SI el caso es generar una tensión negativa a partir de una positiva tendría que usarse el integrado 7660. Creo que en algún mensaje de este hilo lo mencionaron 

Me toco hacer otra fuente pequeña para reemplazar la que ya había hecho y pienso hacer esto del 7660, aunque ahora mismo tengo un quebradero con un amplificador de 30w, si alguien me puede recomendar algún diagrama le agradecería (aunque es harina de otro costal)


----------



## Mostdistortion

Deneb dijo:


> Bueno estoy haciendo el voltímetro, pero no funciona no se queda en triple cero para proceder el ajuste, y no entiendo muy bien lo de ajuste de referencia, pongo el multímetro en el pin 35 y 36 y dejo 1v, pero no mide nada, dejo unas fotos que e echo para que me ayudéis, ya que estoy loco con esto, gracias.


No te recomiendo que lo hagas en protoboard  hacélo directamente en la placa, de epoxi suele ser mejor, este chip es muy sensible a ruidos.



userdaniel dijo:


> ¿Es normal que se caliente tanto el 7805?
> ¿Está dañado el integrado?
> Les adjunto el diseño del pcb (son 2 en realidad, puenteados entre sí) por si hay algo mal.
> Espero no repetir alguna pregunta ya respondida, saludos.


es normal que se caliente el 7805, por ahí pasarán mas o menos 200mA, 18v-5v = 13v,
la potencia que estás disipando ahí es 13*0.2 = 2.6 Watts, es por eso, por la línea de -5 no pasa mucha corriente (microamperios creo)

Y esos chips tienen protección térmica y contra sobrecorriente, aunque he quemado algunos, fijáte si andan porque tal vez se salvaron jajaja



ronyho dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro de tiempo que entro, me estoy armando este proyecto pero me compre el CI. icl7106 y no funciona solo aparece puros 8 lo voy a cambiar por el 7107 y a ver como me va, con respecto al voltaje negativo no encontre el icl7660 y vi un circuito que entrega voltaje negativo mi pregunta es si este circuito servida para este proyecto lo arme en protoboard y me entraga en el voltaje positivo +4.9v. y en el negativo -4.8v. los zener son de 5.1v. quisiera saber si sirve o no?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70962


CUIDADO! el ICl7106 es para LCD, por lo tanto las salidas son ondas cuadradas (no contínua, es como alterna) si tenías un LCD, tené cuidado con la patita de TEST del chip
y los 4.8 te sirven, fijate que en el datasheet dá el minimo entre v+ y v- y eso algo de 7 voltios creo




Cezare dijo:


> man una pregunta como adapto ese multimetro para que me regule solo de 0 a 99??? usando solo 2 displays gracias!!


 usá los dos del medio (porque el primero es solo un "1" y el último dígito es el menos exacto y mas posible de tener ruidos)



alfonsoceballos dijo:


> Hola una pregunta en el casa del voltimetro con este diagrama Cuales serían sus datos de calibracion si es que hay y cuales son sus niveles de tolerancia?


con esos valores mide hasta 199.9 volts su calibración lo hacés con el trimpot de 10k, (ponés un multimetro en paralelo y ajustás a que los dos midan lo mismo, de preferencia un valor cercano al maximo de la escala y CUIDADO con los altos voltajes!
sus niveles de tolerancia mínimos están en el datasheet, pero además influirá si tu placa es pertinax o epoxi(mejor)
el voltímetro tiene una fase que se llama "autocero" por lo tanto, no le busqués dicha calibración, no tiene, salvo que cambies el diagrama por uno que tenga al menos 2 trimpots



Fogonazo dijo:


> cual es el detalle que encontraste, posiblemente le hagas la vida mas sencilla a otro usuario que desee hacer el voltímetro.


te doy unos aportes, Fogonazo
si el voltaje de referencia va a ser 100mv, conviene hacerlo en placa de EPOXI y con prolijidad porque es muy sensible a ruidos, además agregar en la entrada de midición, en paralelo con el capacitor, una resistencia de 2.2MΩ (sino el multímetro carga el capacitor con alguna fuente de corriente interna, cuando no está conectado a alguna carga) otra cosa es, NO SACAR CABLES de ese capacitor que va a la entrada de medición, eso lo hace muy inestable frente a ruidos y si lo que se pretende es hacer varias escalas, el divisor resistivo debe ser externo a dicho módulo del voltímetro.
Si el voltaje de referencia será de 1v, entonces el diseño puede ser mas relajado, aunque no recomiendo que sea armado en protoboard ni en placa preperforada, mejor hacer el diseño en pertinax o epoxi y el voltímetro éste anda bien, no se necesita la resistencia de 2.2MΩ tampoco y en ningún caso sacar cables del capacitor que mencioné antes.
Una linda idea (para mí) fué poner un chip que se llama "Referencia de voltaje" no me acuerdo ahora el número del chip, pero qué es una referencia de voltaje? es una especie de regulador (de voltaje) de baja corriente (alrededor de 20mA) y de alta precisión el modelo que usé era de 1.024v con precisión de 0.1% tal vez, y entonces el trimpot lo usaba en la entrada, pero me aseguraba estabilidad en temperatura y de la fuente y demás, ahora que lo pienso no sé si era tan necesario y espero que esto no sea demasiado redundante jajaja

Saludos.





powerful dijo:


> veo que tengo que adaptarlo;" meterle más electrónica" para convertirlo en autorango.
> Saludos Foristas!!!


Revisá la hoja de datos, cerca del final hay un esquema para manejar el over and under range si lo querés hacer así, pero no es tán fácil jajaja
aquí una nota de aplicación completa del autorango:
http://www.intersil.com/data/an/an046.pdf



starex dijo:


> Me toco hacer otra fuente pequeña para reemplazar la que ya había hecho y pienso hacer esto del 7660


Supongo que la fuente con el 7660 es para el voltímetro... fijáte en su datasheet que no soporta mucha corriente...

ah! otra buena idea es, si lo hacen para una fuente variable (al estilo LM317) es unir el COMMON a la tierra del circuito!, usar un viejo cargador de celular de 5v, y conectar el positivo al GND general y el otro terminal es el -5v! así pueden medir la propia fuente y algo más:
del GND al terminal negativo se puede poner un zener de 1.2V con una resistencia y tomar de ese "-1.2V" el terminal central del LM327, consiguiendose así una fuente regulada desde casi 0V


----------



## superdog13

Bueno, yo también he estado haciendo este circuito y creando el PCB a mis necesidades y todo eso.
Ahora, leo que dicen que la entrada debe ser de 200mV, peeeero, según yo en el datasheet no dice que lo que es de 200mV es la diferencia entre ambas entradas ???


----------



## starex

Super deberías leer bien las indicaciones que hay al inicio del hilo o en los PDF que dejó reveplac. Allí indica exactamente cuales con las escalas y que es lo que hay que cambiar en el divisor de voltaje para cambiar estas escalas.

Salu2


----------



## superdog13

Me leí todo el post anterior de este tema y los pdf (aparte de un par de páginas) y juro que no encontré nada 
 :cabezon:

Leeré de nuevo haber si pasé algo por alto.


----------



## starex

Te aseguro (porque ami me pasó lo mismo) que donde explica lo del punto decimal explica también las escalas con el divisor de voltaje.

Y no te digo mas porque ya me regañaron por eso, como dijo un amigo "TOCA LEER BIEN"


----------



## Mostdistortion

superdog13 dijo:


> Ahora, leo que dicen que la entrada debe ser de 200mV, peeeero, según yo en el datasheet no dice que lo que es de 200mV es la diferencia entre ambas entradas ???


Página 6, arriba del título que dice "Diferential input"
ahí está la fórmula para calcular lo que ves en pantalla, el punto decimal lo hacés vos, aparte, con una resistencia, ubicándola "manualmente" digamos, pero si en ningún caso te interesa leer a 200mv de fondo de escala podés hacer el circuito de la figura 15 (página 12) el cual tiene un volt de referencia y por lo tanto 2v a fondo de escala, lo que significa menos problemas con ruidos 
En paralelo con el capacitor en la entrada de medición, podés poner una R en paralelo, y de esta forma hacer un divisor resistivo y así medir, por decir 20v a fondo de escala, no hace falta que sea exactamente de relación 1:10, sino que eso lo regulás desde la resistencia ajustable (podés poner 100k ahí)
Lo que no debés hacer en ningún caso es sacar un par de terminales de ese lugar y pretender poner un selector y resistencias, porque ahí sí se pone todo inestable jajaja
Si no me expliqué bien, o si te interesa alguna parte, preguntame


Saludos.


----------



## callecuatro1976

consulta porque me prende los 3 display todos en 666 sera que el integrado esta mal


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

También puede ser que esté mal conectado tu circuito.

Como es este ??
Lo podemos ver ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## starex

Asegurarse que el IC este bien puesto en la base y que la base tenga bien soldadas todas sus patas, si sigue igual es muy probable que el IC este mal :S


----------



## callecuatro1976

si esta mal el integrado lo cambie ahora prende todos ceros pero no mide estoy en la lucha

si esta mal el integrado lo cambie ahora prende todos ceros pero no mide estoy en la lucha



se enciende y se apaga cuando le saco la tension no logro hacerlo funcionar


----------



## Electronec

Prueba + prueba + leer el post. Da guerra pero funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## MrAlphonse

Tengo la ligera sospecha de que estas intercambiando uno de los pines en los displays...


----------



## callecuatro1976

ya lo esta estaba mal los capasitores de la pata 38  , ahora una consulta se puede ovbiar la trension negativa de alguna manera ???


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

Ve al mensaje #43 de zizu933 en este mismo tema de allá traje este circuito que te adjunto.
Tiene un conmutador para invertir la polaridad del voltaje que está midiendo el ICL7107.
En el Display de la extrema Izquierda indica cuando es negativo.
Este IC ICL7107 tiene un PIN de salida llamado POL(20) por donde indica la polaridad del voltaje que está midiendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## psaba

Que tal compañero me gustaria saber  que otro chip a parte de este ICL7107 podria utilizar para realizar el voltimetro, aca en mi pais (guatemala) no existe ese chip, podrias ayudarme?


----------



## Fogonazo

psaba dijo:


> Que tal compañero me gustaria saber  que otro chip a parte de este ICL7107 podria utilizar para realizar el voltimetro, aca en mi pais (guatemala) no existe ese chip, podrias ayudarme?



Ese IC NO posee reemplazo ni alternativa

Un IC similar es el *CA3162*


----------



## psaba

Fogonazo gracias por tu respuesta, te comento que estuve tamibien investigando sobre ese IC CA3162 y el CA3161 los he buscado para realizar ese Voltimetro pero de igual manera no existen en mi pais, y no se por que razon, habria algun reemplazo para esos IC, o bien pudiera utilizar Otros IC que puedan ayudarme para poder realizar el Voltimetro?


----------



## starex

La única manera que supongo que sería para hacer un voltímetro mas o menos parecido (de pronto incluso un poco mas sencillo en cuanto a componentes) sería usando un micro por ejemplo un 16f877 pero el esquema sería completamente diferente e incluso debería incluirse la programación del mismo para leer la entrada de voltaje. 

Supongo que aca en foros de electrónica, alguien debe haber hablado algo sobre eso, no he tenido la oportunidad de buscar, pero supongo que no debe ser difícil encontrar algo y sino Google es tu amigo.


----------



## psaba

muchas gracias por responder al tema


----------



## callecuatro1976

hay un integrado nuevo de st que esta de moda y estan fabricando voltimetros re chicos pero el integrado vienen borrado, alguien tienen idea que sera es un integrado de 20 patas



ven la foto se ve el integrado pero no se lee bien


----------



## starex

Dificilmente sin referencia se podría saber de que se trata, se ve interesante no lo dudo, pero hacen falta mas detalles al menos para poder pescar el datasheet.

Por ejemplo, esta placa parece ser fabricada no de forma "aficionada" se podría pensar de pronto en un número de parte o referencia del producto que la contiene? Google es un amigo muy poderoso que nos podría regalar mas detalles con esta información.


----------



## callecuatro1976

no logro desifrar el numero veo un 7f595 pero creo que no sera ese



en esta foto se ve un poco mas , no tengo la placa esta en mercalibre


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

Probablemente sea alguno de los que aparecen en este enlace:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Sigue las indicaciones en las imágenes adjuntas llegarás aquí:
http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=DMM 7F595

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xWx

hola a todos, disculpen, una pregunta: Quisiera hacer que en lugar de los Displays, aparezca  la información en un PC, mediante el puerto paralelo.* Cómo podría hacerlo *??  .   .   .


----------



## Fogonazo

xWx dijo:


> hola a todos, disculpen, una pregunta: Quisiera hacer que en lugar de los Displays, aparezca  la información en un PC, mediante el puerto paralelo.* Cómo podría hacerlo *??  .   .   .



Mediante un método radicalmente distinto.

Un conversor AD --> PC
Un PIC con conversor AD incluido --> PC


----------



## xWx

Gracias *Fogonazo* por tu ayuda, diré que es lo q quiero, verán en general quiero hacer una medición en vatios y que aparezca la información en una maquina. Soy novato en esto, se algunas cosas. Pensé que iniciando con el proyecto : "*Voltímetro digital con ICL7107*" aprendería-encontraría algo.
por eso pido ayuda, je , por fa: cómo debo iniciar, que debo tener en cuenta, cualquier cosa es de ayuda . . ..


----------



## starex

Antes de que recibas un regaño, deberías tener en cuenta que deberías haber leído la totalidad de mensajes del hilo. 

Por otro lado, creo que deberías documentarte más sobre el trabajo que hace el integrado IC7107 y sabrás que no hace exactamente lo que pides, mas bien orientar tu consulta hacia los micros como sugiere Fogonazo aunque puede resultar algo mas complicado.


----------



## Fogonazo

xWx dijo:


> Gracias *Fogonazo* por tu ayuda, diré que es lo q quiero, verán en general quiero hacer una medición en vatios y que aparezca la información en una maquina. Soy novato en esto, se algunas cosas. Pensé que iniciando con el proyecto : "*Voltímetro digital con ICL7107*" aprendería-encontraría algo.
> por eso pido ayuda, je , por fa: cómo debo iniciar, que debo tener en cuenta, cualquier cosa es de ayuda . . ..



Dale una leída a este tema (Segunda parte)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/conversion-analogica-digital-red-r2r-14602/


----------



## Monzalvo

tengo una duda respecto a este tema... quiero poner el voltimetro en el auto. mi pregunta es... si puedo alimentarlo con la misma bateria del auto, claro montandole su regulador para alimentarlo con +5-5  tendria problemas con las mediciones?? ya que mediria el voltage de la misma bateria a medir.  o seria mejor alimetarlo independiente??


----------



## callecuatro1976

en la pagina 10 de la hoja de dato del integrado hay una forma de reemplazar la tension negativa con 2 capacitores y 2 diodos de la salida del reloj del integrado , saludos


----------



## psaba

Compañeros he realizado el Voltimetro con el ICl 7107 pero me surge una duda, en el impreso me aparece que en la pata 26.... tengo que ingresarle un -5V, la verdad no se a que se refiere , no se si sea correcto en que le coloque en el cable blanco que trae la Fuente de una computadora, y en las patas 1.... el voltage normal osea los +5v y en la pata 21... siempre el valor a tierra. pero podrian orientarme al respecto porfavor.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola psaba

Puedes ingresarle –5 V y el circuito funcionaría en un rango de 10v (+5 hasta –5).
O puedes conectrarlo a tierra

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## psaba

Gracias Mr Carlos por su respuesta. Entonces no es necesario que le conecte los dos voltajes a la vez, si no que únicamente puede ser los +5v positivos y tierra? O los 3 a la vez?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola psaba

Efectivamente de un modo u otro funcionaría.
Si utilizas +5 y –5 el comun de esas fuentes se conectan a tierra.
Si utilizas solo la de +5 el negativo de esta fuente se conecta a tierra y tambien el PIN 26

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## psaba

Muchisimas Gracias MrCarlos


----------



## sakis st

Mi voltímetro con ICL7107

saludos


----------



## jonciosito

hola arme el voltimetro en un protobar pero los displays no arrojan nada de luz? alguna recomendacion?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jonciosito dijo:


> hola arme el voltimetro en un protobar pero los displays no arrojan nada de luz? _*alguna recomendacion*_?
> saludos



*Sip*, No lo armes en protoboard.

El esquema y su PCB han sido probados y comprobados, ¿ Cual es la necesidad de armarlo en protoboard ?


----------



## JUARZERGI

franko1819 dijo:


> aqui tienes el circuito solo necesitas modificar un poco el pcb y listo






y si te funciono ese circuito?
Perdón por enviarlo de nuevo, es queno aparecía la imagen, espero que ahora si se vea


----------



## ivangonzalo1996

una pregunta sobre el icl107 como voltimetro¿la escala de 2v es mas estable que la de 200mV?y  aparte¿como podria evitar ruido para poder estabilizar el decimal,a que tube problema con el?
muchas gracias y espero su respuesta.


----------



## callecuatro1976

​ ​ c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



consulta si armo el amperímetro la entrada marca positivo y masa??? como lo conecto ??


----------



## Lord Chango

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> chttp://electronics-diy.com/schematics/ICL7107_ampere_meter.jpg​
> consulta si armo el amperímetro la entrada marca positivo y masa??? como lo conecto ??



Por el pin IN+ ingresa la corriente, y por el pin OUT+ sale la corriente. O sea, alimentacion del circuito a medir ---> Amperimetro ---> Circuito a medir.


----------



## callecuatro1976

si pero el pin in no va a el negativo? o puedo poner el negativo ? porque el esquema dice +

va conectado ala pata 21 que es - y dice poner el +


----------



## Fogonazo

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> si pero el pin in no va a el negativo? o puedo poner el negativo ? porque el esquema dice +
> 
> va conectado ala pata 21 que es - y dice poner el +



Cuando empleas el ICL7107 como amperímetro es indispensable alimentarlo con una fuente de alimentación *independiente* y *"Flotante"*, es decir *que esta fuente no se encuentra conectada con GND* general del circuito a medir.


----------



## callecuatro1976

si eso lo entiendo pero si ves el esquema se conecta la pata 21 y 30 a masa y se conecta la entrada del positivo para medir también :cabezon:


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

Tal vez si analizas las imágenes adjuntas descubrirás como conectar ese amperímetro para medir la corriente que sircula por un circuito o dispositivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Lord Chango

Ya veo a que te referis. Esto me parece mas correcto.








Saludos.


----------



## callecuatro1976

lo que veo es que la pata 21 va a masa y me pide conectar lo que voy a medir con positivo eso no entiendo hace un corto


----------



## Lord Chango

Si, vi que ese era el problema, pero si te fijas la imagen anterior que puse, ahi esta conectado de otra forma, de manera que no se cruza positivo con negativo.


----------



## J2C

En la imagen del post #403 tampoco se cruzan, ya que el integrado 7660 (ICL7660 de Maxim) se encarga de generar los -5V que necesita el ICL7107.

Aclaro que los +5V del ICL7107 DEBEN SER independientes de la alimentación IN. Es decir que se debe colocar una fuente adicional con los 0V conectados al + de IN.


 El circuito del post #400 esta alimentado de forma distinta dado que es voltímetro. Tener mucho cuidado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## callecuatro1976

si yo pensé en separar la pata 30 de la 21 y hacer la conexión para no cortocircuitar



Lord Chango dijo:


> Si, vi que ese era el problema, pero si te fijas la imagen anterior que puse, ahi esta conectado de otra forma, de manera que no se cruza positivo con negativo.



no pude ver la imagen no me la abre


----------



## Fogonazo

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> si yo pensé en separar la pata 30 de la 21 y hacer la conexión para no cortocircuitar. . .



No leíste o no entendiste este comentario



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando empleas el ICL7107 como amperímetro es indispensable alimentarlo con una fuente de alimentación *independiente* y *"Flotante"*, es decir *que esta fuente no se encuentra conectada con GND* general del circuito a medir.


----------



## callecuatro1976

si pero no me funciona, nadie mira el esquema ver pata 21


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

Es curioso que no funcione. 
Salvo tener algunas precauciones que se miran en la imagen *A.jpg*.
La causa de que no funcione podría ser otra no tanto el PIN 21.
Analizala (*A.jpg*) y trata de descubrir la causa del por qué no funciona tu Amperímetro.

Por cierto, la imagen que no puedes ver en el mensaje #402 es la que adjunto como *B.jpg*.

Qué es lo que resulta con tu Amperímetro cuando tratas de medir la corriente que circula por un circuito ??
Por qué dices que no funciona ??
No te dá lecturas correctas ??
El Display permanece en cero ??
No funciona el circuito al cual pretendes medirle la corriente que demanda ??

En fin que es lo qué ocurre, podrías dar más detalles ?? 

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Imágenes En tus Mensajes #400 *C.jpg*, #403 *D.jpg*.


----------



## callecuatro1976

ya esta ahora con este esquema esta bien yo conectaba el positivo y me hacia un corto y me cortaba un fusible que ponía de precaución ahora cambiando el positivo por el negativo debería funcionar pruebo y comento.


----------



## callecuatro1976

creo que este esquema es el correcto si ven en la pata 21 se coloca una resistencia de protección 560 ohm


----------



## Lord Chango

Ese esquema es igual a los anteriores, si seguis los caminos, el + de la entrada va directo a la pata 21 y al punto medio de la alimentacion. La resistencia de 560 va al punto del display 4.


----------



## callecuatro1976

si funciona perfectamente con este esquema, es indiferente como pones el positivo o el negativo siempre lo alimentes con otra fuente, lo único que no logro es tener una lectura real de la corriente, en baja corriente esta muy cerca de la real, cuando pasas los 0.800 miliamperio ya hay 0.100 miliamperio de diferencia, ¿Cómo puedo llevarlo a una lectura mas real ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola callecuatro1976

Hay varios Factores que afectarían para dar una lectura más real.
Dices: *cuando pasas los 0.800 miliamperio ya hay 0.100 miliamperio de diferencia,*
Entonces supongo que estás utilisando el rango de *2 Amp. Max*. En este caso.
Entonces, de tus palabras, defino que por el amperímetro circula una corriente de *800 **m**Amp.* y obteniendo, en la lectura, una diferencia de *100 **m**Amp.*
Quiere decir que en ese punto del rango, hay un error de 12.5%.

De qué tolerancia son las 3 resistencias Shunt ?? (0.01, 0.1 y 1 Ohms).
Esa tolerancia afectaría a las lecturas.

Qué resistencia Ohmica tiene el conmutador que se mira en tu esquema ??
Ese valor también afectaría a las lecturas.

El Voltaje en el PIN 36 Del ICL7107 (Vref+) también afectaría a las lecturas.

El instrumento contra el que comparas la lectura, qué tolerancia de error tiene en el mismo punto de tus lecturas??

Como ves hay varias cosas que afectarían adversamente el valor real de tu amperímetro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## efrainfrain

Buenas, yo estoy en este momemto armando una fuente regualda de 1v a 23v con 2 atx en serie regulados con 4 lm317 en paralelo, le quiero agregar un amperimetro, pense en este circuito... pero estoy en el mismo dilema que "callecuatro1976", ya que al amperimetro lo aliemtaria con los 12+ 12- y gnd de las mismas atx regulados con 7805 y 7905... pero veo que se me pondria en corto el GND del amperimetro con la salida positiva de la fuente regulada... quisiera saber si funcionaria colocandolo el amperimetro sobre la salida negativa de la fuente o que alternativa puede haber sin agregar una fuente independiente para el amperimetro... muchas gracias... 

adjunto una imagen de lo que quiero hacer


----------



## Fogonazo

efrainfrain dijo:


> Buenas, yo estoy en este momemto armando una fuente regualda de 1v a 23v con 2 atx en serie regulados con 4 lm317 en paralelo, le quiero agregar un amperimetro, pense en este circuito... pero estoy en el mismo dilema que "callecuatro1976", _*ya que al amperimetro lo aliemtaria con los 12+ 12- y gnd de las mismas atx regulados*_ con 7805 y 7905... pero veo que se me pondria en corto el GND del amperimetro con la salida positiva de la fuente regulada... quisiera saber si funcionaria colocandolo el amperimetro sobre la salida negativa de la fuente o que alternativa puede haber sin agregar una fuente independiente para el amperimetro... muchas gracias...
> 
> adjunto una imagen de lo que quiero hacer
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110312



Parece que mis comentarios son "Invisibles", no se pueden leer. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando empleas el ICL7107 como amperímetro es indispensable alimentarlo con una fuente de alimentación *independiente* y *"Flotante"*, es decir *que esta fuente no se encuentra conectada con GND* general del circuito a medir.


----------



## efrainfrain

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> ya esta ahora con este esquema esta bien yo conectaba el positivo y me hacia un corto y me cortaba un fusible que ponía de precaución ahora cambiando el positivo por el negativo debería funcionar pruebo y comento.



Te funciono conectando el amperimetor sobre la salida negativa? alimentando el instrumento desd la misma fuente? agradeceria me comentes tu experiencia... saludos





Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece que mis comentarios son "Invisibles", no se pueden leer.




Gracias Fogonazo por comentar, no son invisibles tus comentarios... pero fijate el comentario que cite despues, donde dice que va a probar conectandolo desde el negativo... mi problema no lo quiero solucionar agregando otra fuente mas, ya que aumentaria mas el costo de la misma. de todas formas gracias por recordar que debe tener una fuente independiente, pero si alguien mas se le ocurre como puede evitase seria un golaso... gracia de nuevo


----------



## callecuatro1976

positivo o negativo funciona pero con otra fuente independiente a la medición, no probé con la misma fuente creo que funcionaria midiendo en el negativo  voy a probar , saludos


----------



## tinchoball

Hola ! estoy construyendo un voltimetro con ICL7106 para usar en la salida de una fuente, armada con LM317.
 La placa con el pcb impreso me vino en una revista de ''Electrónica para todos'' que compre hace años y el integrado me lo regalaron hace un tiempo porque lo tenían en desuso.
 El problema esta en que necesito comprar el display LCD de 3 cifras y media pero la revista no especifica el código del LCD necesario, o si tiene que ser Ánodo común o Cátodo común. Como podria darme cuenta de cual es? 
 Otro tema es que el voltimetro va a ser utilizado para medir entre 0v-24v sin tensiones negativas y en la revista indica que es alimentado con una batería de 9v, entonces tenia pensado ponerle un 7809 para su alimentación del circuito. Puede funcionar sin tener +-9v ? ( aclaro que estoy construyendo una fuente que tiene +-12v 5v y 0v-24v y lo que pensaba es poner un 7809 a la salida del 7812 ya que al usarse la fuente variable no va a estar en uso la fuente de +-12v y no habría problemas de consumo). 
Sera posible hacerse esto sin tener problemas de malas conexiones de masa o algún otro problema? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tinchoball

Revisaste alguno o varios de los circuitos que están en este tema ??
Seguramente habrás notado que en todos ellos el commun de los Display’s van al positivo, siempre y cuando el circuito haya sido desarrollado con el ICL7107 .
Eso quiere decir que son de ánodo común.

Ya se habló bastante aquí de esto que pregutas: *Puede funcionar sin tener +-9v ?*
Lo mismo de esto otro que preguntas: *Sera posible hacerse esto sin tener problemas de malas conexiones de masa o algún otro problema? *

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchoball

Hola, pasaba para comentarles ya que construi el circuito luego de leer todos los comentarios de este tema.
Al terminar de construirlo lo probe con su resistencia adicional con un alcance de 200v. El problema esta en que al medir una bateria de 9v para ajustar el 0v en el LCD muestra -1.
Al poner las puntas de prueba del tester para ver si daba el mismo voltaje, el LCD muestra el valor "015" y no varia de ninguna forma cuando vario el trimpot.
Que puede ser que haya sucedido ? 
Pd: Al circuito lo alimento con un 7809. Muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor

¿Dónde conectaste la masa de la medición?


----------



## tinchoball

Aquileslor, gracias por contestar.
La medicion fue echa con una bateria de 9v


----------



## aquileslor

No. Yo pregunto donde conectaste la entrada positiva y la negativa de medición, porque a mi se hace que hay un problema de masas. El negativo de la batt. de alimentación no es la masa en esos circuitos.


----------



## Yetrox

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola, pasaba para comentarles ya que construi el circuito luego de leer todos los comentarios de este tema.
> Al terminar de construirlo lo probe con su resistencia adicional con un alcance de 200v. El problema esta en que al medir una bateria de 9v para ajustar el 0v en el LCD muestra -1.
> Al poner las puntas de prueba del tester para ver si daba el mismo voltaje, el LCD muestra el valor "015" y no varia de ninguna forma cuando vario el trimpot.
> Que puede ser que haya sucedido ?
> Pd: Al circuito lo alimento con un 7809. Muchas gracias


 

@tinchoball sube imágenes o fotos de tu proyecto, a mi parecer conectaste algo mal, si construiste el del primer mensaje #*1*, @RevePlac aclara en el siguiente mensaje https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/#post217039, Que no usa fuente simétrica pero conecta 2 Negativos para obtener +5V GND -5V y según le funciona, pero si esta bien conectado puede ser una pista del PCB te quedo haciendo un falso contacto y no te da el rango correcto


----------



## tinchoball

Yetrox: Gracias por responder al tema 
Adjunto las imagenes de la revista '' Electronica para todos '' ya que vino con una placa de un voltimetro digital la cual construi exactamente como decia la revista.
Tambien adjunto la revista por si alguno quiere sacar algun dato o quiere construirlo.
La revista aclara que el voltimetro se alimenta con una bateria de 9v conectada entre los bornes +V y -V, pense que el -v podia tratarse de una fuente simetrica pero aclara que no.
El diseño de la placa es doble faz pero al terminar de soldar mire la continuidad de sus pistas con un medidor de continuidad. 
aquileslor: Gracias por responder nuevamente
El circuito esta alimentado por: un transformador de 12v+12v que tiene una fuente simetrica realizada con 7812 y 7912, de ahi conecte un 7809, con el filtrado que indica en el datasheet, entre los bornes +v y -v.
La medicion fue echa desde una bateria de 9v, con un tester en paralelo para que me de la misma lectura en ambos, entre los bornes E-M y el A no lo conecte a nada.


----------



## Yetrox

tinchoball dijo:


> Yetrox: Gracias por responder al tema
> Adjunto las imagenes de la revista '' Electronica para todos '' ya que vino con una placa de un voltimetro digital la cual construi exactamente como decia la revista.
> Tambien adjunto la revista por si alguno quiere sacar algun dato o quiere construirlo.
> La revista aclara que el voltimetro se alimenta con una bateria de 9v conectada entre los bornes +V y -V, pense que el -v podia tratarse de una fuente simetrica pero aclara que no.
> El diseño de la placa es doble faz pero al terminar de soldar mire la continuidad de sus pistas con un medidor de continuidad.
> aquileslor: Gracias por responder nuevamente
> El circuito esta alimentado por: un transformador de 12v+12v que tiene una fuente simetrica realizada con 7812 y 7912, de ahi conecte un 7809, con el filtrado que indica en el datasheet, entre los bornes +v y -v.
> La medicion fue echa desde una bateria de 9v, con un tester en paralelo para que me de la misma lectura en ambos, entre los bornes E-M y el A no lo conecte a nada.
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...73109_4522321992032_7914630969144980260_o.jpghttps://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....42766_4522320311990_3849781106518477650_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10470926_4522320231988_7371221542519485365_n.jpg[URL]https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/r180/10351825_4522320271989_7857416275329479308_n.jpg[/URL]


 
@tinchoball Se ve muy bueno el proyecto y esta como pequeñita la imagen, ya veo que es con fuente simple o batería, usaste taladros Metalizados para conectar las pistas, sea plata liquida, sumersión por electrolización o con pequeños conectores, con un taladro que no haga buen contacto el proyecto no va a dar ningún rango, al igual que alguna pista se toque entre si, si subes alguna imagen de tu Voltímetro para darle un vistazo del lado de los componentes y PCB, quizás veamos algo irregular porque a mi parecer es algo en el PCB que no esta funcionando como debe ser


----------



## aquileslor

Hola tincho. Tu nombras el 7107, pero en el circuito está el 7106, que es el que te recomendé.
Si usaste el 7107, fijate bien en la letra que sigue al número. Hay dos versiones, pero el 7106 es el especial para usarlo a batería.


----------



## Yetrox

aquileslor dijo:


> Hola tincho. Tu nombras el 7107, pero en el circuito está el 7106, que es el que te recomendé.
> Si usaste el 7107, fijate bien en la letra que sigue al número. Hay dos versiones, pero el 7106 es el especial para usarlo a batería.


 
@aquileslor en el mensaje _#*419*_ @tinchoball aclara que usa un ICL7106 para LCD no veo donde nombra el 7107, puede ser lo de la batería ya que este proyecto recomienda usar Batería cuadrada de 9V, pero a mi parecer algo tiene mal conectado en el PCB.


----------



## aquileslor

Yetrox. No leo completo los temas por no tener tiempo, pero el título dice 7107.


----------



## tinchoball

Hola, disculpen la tardanza en responder pero no tuve mi celular en estos dias para sacar fotos de lo que pedian.
Hablando del voltimetro, adjunto las dos caras del PCB que pedian en un comentario para ver si encontraban algun error.
Las continuidades de las pistas estan medidas, los componentes que tenian que ser soldados de ambas caras comprobe su continuidad y todas eran correctas.
Aclaro para Yetrox en este mensaje:



Yetrox dijo:


> @tinchoball Se ve muy bueno el proyecto y esta como pequeñita la imagen, ya veo que es con fuente simple o batería, usaste taladros Metalizados para conectar las pistas, sea plata liquida, sumersión por electrolización o con pequeños conectores, con un taladro que no haga buen contacto el proyecto no va a dar ningún rango, al igual que alguna pista se toque entre si, si subes alguna imagen de tu Voltímetro para darle un vistazo del lado de los componentes y PCB, quizás veamos algo irregular porque a mi parecer es algo en el PCB que no esta funcionando como debe ser



La imagen es raro que se vea pequeña ya que puedo verla de la forma que las adjunte, probaste de abrirlas?. 
No use ningun taladro ya que esta placa venia adjunta con el pcb ya impreso, perforado y con la mascara de componentes, lo unico que tuve que hacer fue comprar los componentes pedidos, y soldarlos a la placa.
La continuidad entre las pistas esta comprobada luego de soldar todo a la placa.











Muchas Gracias por la ayuda, lo necesito lo antes posible para terminar la fuente y empezar a usarla.


----------



## lenny33

Hola que tala todos, he leido todo el proyecto y he dedicido hacerlo siguiendo el circuito de RevePlac, pero tengo una duda para la finalidad por la cual voy armarlo. Necesito medir alterna 220v o 380v maximo y me gusto la idea de usar este circuito. Mi idea es poner fija la resistencia par ala escala de 0 a 2000v, ahora el problema es como hago a la entrada, debo rectificarla y ya esta o alguno sabe como se podria hacer. escucho cualquier idea y sugerencia que tengan.

otra pregunta como funciona el tester para lograr medir en la escala de 750v de alterna, es decir como es que lo convierte en su interior.

De antemano gracias a toda ayuda o idea, y espero haberme podido explicar bien jaja 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

lenny33 dijo:


> Hola que tala todos, he leido todo el proyecto y he dedicido hacerlo siguiendo el circuito de RevePlac, pero tengo una duda para la finalidad por la cual voy armarlo. Necesito medir alterna 220v o 380v maximo y me gusto la idea de usar este circuito. Mi idea es poner fija la resistencia par ala escala de 0 a 2000v, ahora el problema es como hago a la entrada, debo rectificarla y ya esta o alguno sabe como se podria hacer. escucho cualquier idea y sugerencia que tengan.


Debes reducir la tensión transformador o divisor resistivo mediante y luego rectificas.
Se debe incluir algún "Preset" que permita ajustar el valor medido con el valor real de tensión para que la medición sea la correcta.


> otra pregunta como funciona el tester para lograr medir en la escala de 750v de alterna, es decir como es que lo convierte en su interior.
> 
> De antemano gracias a toda ayuda o idea, y espero haberme podido explicar bien jaja
> 
> Saludos


De la forma que planteaste antes, reduce, rectifica y filtra


----------



## lenny33

Gracias por la respuesta pronta fogonazo, me imagine que era asi, igual sigo con una duda, yo donde debo medir nose si voy a tener 220v o 380v, como hago para para reducir. Osea si yo no prodia reducir con un trafo porque nose cuanto voy a tener a la entrada. Como deberia hacerlo, existe algo que no sean trafos para hacerlo?

A eso iba mi pregunta como hace el tester, ya que no tiene un trafo ni algo parecido


----------



## aquileslor

En los testers no se usa trafo. Se usa serie resistiva. Si no sabes eso, espera que alguien te lo explique ampliamente.


----------



## lenny33

si me imagine, si alguien puede ampliar o se le ocurre como adptar esto de medir 220 380 al voltimetro genial, mientras sigo leyendo y averiguando


----------



## degusquiza37

Hola Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y ya me e harmado una fuente reguladora de voltaje de 0 a 30v de 3 amp. y me gustaria e colocarle un voltimetro para ver lo que estoy graduando, y posteriormente regular hacer una fuente de voltaje de 0 a 60v con regulacion de voltaje de 0 a 6 amp. pero bueno es una idea loca que se me a metido a la cabeza espero ayuda de ustedes los profecionales gracias y me ayudaria como colocarle los 7805 y 7905 a la placa del voltimetro gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Degusquiza37 , los voltímetros y/o amperímetros digitales no se pueden alimentar desde la misma fuente , necesitan fuente aparte.


----------



## degusquiza37

aaaa.... ok pero dime exite un transformado que se acople a la tarjeta...???? y si exite cual es su nombre para buscrlo en mi pais gracias.


----------



## Walfabcont

Hola
Realice el circuito con el ICL7106, el mismo no me dio resultado ya que quedaron encendidos todos los leds. revice todo y esta todo ok, mi duda es si el ICL7106 sirve de reemplazo directo al ICL7107.
Desde ya Muchas gracias!...


----------



## pandacba

7106 es para LCD, el 7107 es para LED y no son reemplazables entre si


----------



## AleSergi

tal cual te indicaron.....
porque no subis fotos de lo que armastes?
ojo que hay componentes externos que son cruciales, deben ser de una tolerancia minima y gran estabilidad.


----------



## edissson

discupen panas tengo curiosidad estoy queriendo dejarlo funcionando sin el -5v sino uniendole ese pin a gnd que puede suceder alcoliten


----------



## pandacba

Una cosa es lo que tu quieras y otra lo que necesite el CI para funcionar, lee la hoja de datos


----------



## Ballestero

RevePlac dijo:


> Hola a todos en otra sección de este foro relacionado a fuentes de alimentación salio el tema de varios voltímetros digitales en ese tema yo propuse un circuito el cual se confundía con el resto ya que los circuitos son muy similares, por ese caso opte por sumar un nuevo tema dejando este proyecto mas claro para todo aquel que quiera realizarlo lo pueda hacer y tener un lugar mas especifico donde opinar este tema.
> 
> Primero adjunto algunas imágenes, esquema, componentes y demas.
> 
> Acá adjunto una foto donde esta colocado en uno de mis proyecto, el PCB y un PDF con los datos del trimmer multiturn que es necesario para ajustar el voltímetro el cual puede medir entre 0V y 2000V claro que respetando los valores y porcentajes de las resistencias.
> 
> Aclaro que este voltímetro solo funciona con voltajes continuos (DC).
> Este circuito funciona con alimentación +5V, GND y -5V ya que también mide voltajes negativos.
> Espero les sirva.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas amigo estoy probando este circuito en el protoboard ya que lo quiero sólo para una presentación, arme el circuito tal cual sólo que todos los capacitores son cerámicos (no encontré más) pero tengo una duda, C6 y C7 que aparecen tanto en la foto del voltimetro como en la del Pcb que función tienen y a donde van conectados porque no lo veo claro, en el diagrama de conexiones se hace mención a dichos capacitores pero no muestra su conexión o será que no lo entendí bien.

Los capacitores c6 y c7 irían a las terminales de +vcc y -vcc  y tierra y funcionan para mantener estable y cargado el circuito o como sería? Fallara el circuito si usó sólo capacitores cerámicos?

Otra cosa es recomendable alimentar el circuito con 7805 y 7905? Tienes algún diagrama por ahí de como se alimentaria con eso?

Si conectamos a la entrada (la que usamos para medir)  un lm35 obtendríamos un sensor de temperatura? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reveplac participó por última vez el 02/04/2010  , por lo cual es bastante probable que no conteste.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ballestero dijo:


> . . . . Si conectamos a la entrada (la que usamos para medir)  un lm35 obtendríamos un sensor de temperatura? . . . .



Si, pero con muchos defectos.

Busca en el Foro *Termometro ICL7107 + LM35*


----------



## Ballestero

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, pero con muchos defectos.


 
Gracias Fogonazo.

Ninguno sabrá entonces donde van conectados esos capacitores ni su función? (C6 y C7) ya que no figuran ni en el esquema ni en el datasheet?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al menos tomate el trabajo de fijarte en las fotos de frente y dorso de la placa , seguir el circuito y dibujarlos en su posición en el diagrama  , de manera que nos sea mas facil contestarte.

Por las dudas : ¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*?

Saludos !


----------



## Ballestero

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al menos tomate el trabajo de fijarte en las fotos de frente y dorso de la placa , seguir el circuito y dibujarlos en su posición en el diagrama  , de manera que nos sea mas facil contestarte.
> 
> Saludos !



Ya vi las imágenes pero no veo claro donde van conectados ni su función y lo otro tuve que responder así porque me aparecía un mensaje de que soy muy nuevo como para subir links o algo así gracias por editarlo.


----------



## aquileslor

Es increíble. se llegó a 23 páginas... ¿Porqué no se atienen a los data sheet? Los de Intersil son extremadamente claros y explícitos. Que berretín tienen de querer modificar lo que esa gente se cansó de estudiar. Además casi todos los medidores comerciales siguen esos datos y están compuestos por esos integrados. Por algo será.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aquileslor dijo:


> Es increíble. se llegó a 23 páginas... ¿Porqué no se atienen a los data sheet? Los de Intersil son extremadamente claros y explícitos. Que berretín tienen de querer modificar lo que esa gente se cansó de estudiar. Además casi todos los medidores comerciales siguen esos datos y están compuestos por esos integrados. Por algo será.


Y sin contar que ese mismo "CI" ya existe ao menos 37 años activo en lo mercado 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ballestero

Yo no entiendo la verdad el afán que tienen de expresarse así como si uno fuera un flojo que no quisiera leer o estudiar. Claro que leí el datasheet y la mayoría de las respuestas de esta entrada por eso dije (si leyeron) que esos dos capacitores no figuraban en el diagrama del 7107, y pregunte si tenían que ver con la alimentación, quizá los utilizo con una pareja de 7805/7905 o no sé o quizá son necesarios para mantener estable el circuito en las entradas +/-Vcc , sólo no lo veo claro. Pero de igual forma gracias por su ayuda, si alguien atiende mi duda está bien y sino bueno seguiré investigando en el foro o la hoja de datos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 23024
​
Por lo que se ve en la placa son filtros de la alimentación, impiden entrada y salida de interferencias a través de las lineas de alimentación.


----------



## pandacba

Te enojas pero los compañeros tienen razón, en el post 11 del día 14-10-2009 en el primer pdf  que dice "vistas voltímetro" se ve claramente donde van esos dos condensadores que pareciera ser te quitan el sueño y se ve claramente que estan entre el -5V y masa y entre +5V y masa, de lo cual se deduce de manera simple que es para el desacoplo en altas frecuencias que pudiera ser captadas por las líneas de alimentación. No se porque te parece raro, pero en las técnicas digitales en placas donde hay cierta cantidad de CI lógicos se puede llegar a ver un capacitor de 100n entre los pines de alimentación y eso se utiliza desde tiempo inmemorial, en este tipo de circuitos y este en particular tampoco escapa a esa posibilidad. En la hoja de datos se ve una alimentaciòn en continua pura, ya que la misma proviene de una batería y aùn asi y todo tampoco vendrìa nada mal el uso de los mismos.

Mira que tan simple es todo esto, figura en infinidad de textos


----------



## J2C

. 


 
Ballestero

No es mala onda del resto de los foristas sino simplemente "buen criterio" y como generalmente quienes te responden tienen mucha mas edad que tu, cuando comenzaron con la electrónica no tenían la posibilidad de internet y había que hacer las cosas con muchísima inteligencia y *paciencia*.


Por otra parte si te tomas la molestia de observar detenidamente esta imagen obtenida del primer post de este thread: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 23024



Y compararla con los archivos *Voltímetro digital.pdf** (23,3 KB (Kilobytes)* y _*Copia de voltimetro PCB.pdf*__* (31,1 KB (Kilobytes),*_ ambos también del primer post del thread notaras en la imagen unos _*números en rojo*_ que se manifiestan y son idénticos a los mismos que figuran en el primer archivo que te indique recién.


 Pon un poco mas de voluntad y aprenderás muchísimo  .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ballestero

Disculpen si parecía enojado pero no fue así amigos, sólo quería aclarar que si había visto pero no estaba seguro y que en vez de decir lo que dijeron todo se pudo reducir a la respuesta de Fogonazo. Muchas gracias a todos y disculpen si se tomó a mal mi respuesta no trate de ser grosero.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te remarco que *mas facil* hubiera sido una pregunta *concreta* :

¿ Para que son esos dos capacitores conectados desde el +5V y al -5V a masa ?

Porque si el interesado sos vos ¿ Por que otro Forista debe revisar frente y dorso de la plaqueta para ver dónde van conectadas . . . y evacuar tu duda.

Por otro lado si tus conocimientos no dan para seguir el caminito de cobre y ver dónde van conectados . . . entonces éste proyecto te queda demasiado grande.


----------



## Ballestero

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te remarco que *mas facil* hubiera sido una pregunta *concreta* :
> 
> ¿ Para que son esos dos capacitores conectados desde el +5V y al -5V a masa ?
> 
> Porque si el interesado sos vos ¿ Por que otro Forista debe revisar frente y dorso de la plaqueta para ver dónde van conectadas . . . y evacuar tu duda.
> 
> Por otro lado si tus conocimientos no dan para seguir el caminito de cobre y ver dónde van conectados . . . entonces éste proyecto te queda demasiado grande.



De echo si, quizá me quede grande y si, seguí los caminos y supuse lo que me confirmaron que era, que C6 y C7 iban entre la alimentación y masa (como hacemos en los PIC) la cuestión es que me pusieron de tarea hacer este voltimetro y el integrado en mi país fue sumamente costoso de conseguir y caro económicamente y me da miedo estropearlo, por eso sólo buscaba una confirmación. Y si, soy novato y mis conocimientos no son tan amplios como los tuyos o los de los demás, por eso pregunto y por eso experimento porque sino toda la vida me estarán quedando grande todos los demás proyectos.

Yo no puse la imagen porque estoy de un teléfono y es muy complicado pero tomare tu crítica como consejo y la próxima vez hago mi pregunta más corta y concreta gracias.


----------



## alejandro224

Alguien sabe como reconoce el voltaje el 7107 ya que a 31 siempre tendra el mismo voltaje, pero como reconoce que en realidas el voltaje a medir es 15 por ejemplo, mo encuentro esa explicacion en el datasheet


----------



## Fogonazo

alejandro224 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como reconoce el voltaje el 7107 ya que a 31 siempre tendra el mismo voltaje, pero como reconoce que en realidas el voltaje a medir es 15 por ejemplo, mo encuentro esa explicacion en el datasheet









No se cmprende que es lo que estas preguntando


----------



## alejandro224

Ok me explicare mejor, el diseno de uno de los multinetros ea con escala cierto?, entonces el acomodo de las resistencias esta hecho para que el pin 31 este en 200 mV,pero si tengo una escala de supongamos 20 V, como hace el 7107 para mostrar 20 V y no 200 mV esa es mi pregunta,


----------



## Fogonazo

alejandro224 dijo:


> Ok me explicare mejor, el diseno de uno de los multinetros ea con escala cierto?, entonces el acomodo de las resistencias esta hecho para que el pin 31 este en 200 mV,pero si tengo una escala de supongamos 20 V, como hace el 7107 para mostrar 20 V y no 200 mV esa es mi pregunta,



Un multímetro y un ICl7107  son lo mismo

Un ICL7107 es un conversor AD con 2 rangos posible 0-200mVcc o 0-2000mVcc

Un multímetro puede o *NO* estar realizado en base a un ICL7107

El multímetro, *además* de un conversor AD posee circuitos para adaptar la tensión de las puntas de prueba al rango correcto de entrada del conversor y circuitos que permiten la medición de CA, mA, mA (CA), resistencia, Etc.


----------



## alejandro224

Cierto pero he visto disenos con el icl7107 con diferentes rangos de voltaje, y no hay circuito extra para reconocer el voltaje a medir, es por ello mi duda, al igual que he visto rangos de corriente en dc 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

alejandro224 dijo:


> Cierto pero he visto disenos con el icl7107 con diferentes rangos de voltaje, y no hay circuito extra para reconocer el voltaje a medir, es por ello mi duda, al igual que he visto rangos de corriente en dc
> Saludos



Para medir distintos rangos de tensión (CC) se emplean divisores de tensión, de manera que lo aplicado a la entrada del ICL siempre se encuentre dentro del rango de 0-200mVcc/0-2000mVcc.


----------



## alejandro224

Exacto eso ya lo hice, pero como el integrado es capaz de reconocer y mostrar el voltaje a medir si el va a tener siempre la misma entrada en el pin 31 ya que los divisores de tension logran esto, como el es capaz de no tomar los 200 m vcc y si el verdadero voltaje a medir ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Aquí se encuentra claro como se arregla esto:

​

Hay un conmutador rotativo *doble*.
Uno establece el divisor de tensión correcto para la tensión de entrada y el otro controla la posición del punto decimal de la presentación.


----------



## alejandro224

Listo gracias ya la capte, el punto controla el valor


----------



## marojo

Hola gente parece que hace un tiempo nadie consulta y bueno retomo.
Resultas que quiero hacer un medidor de presion, con un sensor de prresion de common rail diesel estos sensores trabajan con 5v , masa y señal la señal varia desde 4.5v a 1800 BAR a 0,5v con 225 BAR.
Obiamente no quiero que me diga el voltaje sino la presion.
Ya realice el circuito se pone 000 y aunque no lo calibre todavia quiero saber como cambio el factor de escala para que en vez de tension muestre presion. Estuve viendo termometros y tienen un pote de 0 y otro para 100 grados.
Por otra parte como no son las unicas presiones de ese orden otros sensores tienen el mismo rango de tension de salida pero son de 0 a 22 bar y otro de 0 a 330 BAR por lo que, de poder cambiar el factor de escala, deberia construir 3 adecuadores de escala y con una selectora segun el sensor que utilice.
Bueno un saludo y gracias.


----------

